# WoWler trifft Rechtschreibung kritisch. Rechtschreibung stirbt.



## Marzani (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,


Vorab: Legasthenie ist anerkannt, das weiß ich. Ich möchte auch niemanden diffamieren,
sondern auf einen Sprachverfall in WoW hinweisen, der teils aus Unwissenheit und teils
aus coolness um sich greift.

Beispiele:

Der Umgang mit 'n, 'ne und 'nen

"ey lol der hat mir nen trinket weggewürfelt"
'nen steht für EINEN und ist demnach männlich, 'ne ist EINE und weiblich, 
'n ist EIN und sächlich. Ich lese in letzter Zeit fast nur noch "nen", 
ganz egal, worum es sich handelt. nen Trinket, nen Buch, nen Mädchen. 
Leute... EINEN MÄDCHEN?!


Der Umgang mit "seid" und "seit"

Ihr SEID Casuals und das nicht erst SEIT Wrath of the Lich King.
Geht es um Personen oder Dinge, die etwas SIND, steht da hinten ein D.
SEIT beschreibt die ZEIT. Leicht merkbar, reimt sich sogar.


Der Umgang mit Dialekten

Wann habt Ihr das letzte Mal ein sauberes "nicht" lesen dürfen?
"healn mach i aba net"
Ob "net" oder "ned", das Bayrisch schwappt wohl durch das gesammte
Land. "aba"!? Wisst Ihr eigentlich noch wie man das schreibt?
Fühlt Ihr Euch wirklich cool damit?


Der Umgang mit den Klassen und Rollen

Täglich werden sie gesucht: Palaheiler und Kriegertanks...
Früher hieß es noch korrekt: "Heilpaladin", ein heilender Paladin.
Ein Palaheiler wäre demnach irgendjemand, der nur Paladine heilt und der
Kriegertank tankt nur Krieger. Wollt Ihr nicht lieber einen Tankkrieger
haben?


Der Umgang mit den Leerzeichen

Das englische Vorbild fließt über den Teich: Es finden sich Leerzeichen
zwischen Worten, die zusammengehören, obwohl der coole und moderne WoWler doch
darauf bedacht ist, möglichst wenige Zeichen zu verwenden. Aus der Raidinstanz
wird die Raid Instanz, aus dem Fischmahl das Fisch Mahl und aus dem Zweihandschwert
das Zweihand Schwert. WIESO?!


Der Umgang mit den Höflichkeitsfloskeln

Ihr tut jemandem einen Gefallen und bekommt dafür ein "thx" oder "ty".
Ist das wirklich ein Dank? Ganz ernsthaft, einen ehrlich gemeinten Dank
sollte man auch dementsprechend ausdrücken. Es sind nur wenige Buchstaben
mehr. Versucht's doch einfach mal wieder mit einem "Danke".
Ähnliche Würgereize lösen "plx" "plz" und "kp" aus...


Der Umgang mit der englischen Sprache

Das, was nicht ohnehin im Aküfi (Abkürzfimmel) untergeht (zum Beispiel DD
statt Damage Dealer) wird häufig bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt. Man wirbt
für den "procress raid", in dem das "mufmend" [Movement] stimmen sollte sowie
für "gear und eqipt" gesorgt sein muss. Die "Bösser" werden erklärt während man
entspannt an seinen "Manakukis" knabbern darf... AUAAAA!!!


*tief lufthol*
Okay... das ist doch etwas länger geworden als geplant, wenngleich die Liste
wohl endlos fortzusetzen wäre...
Was denkt Ihr darüber? Ist Euch egal, wie die Leute schreiben oder brennen Euch
die immer gleichen Fehler genauso in den Augen? Bin ich zu pedantisch?
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


Ein Blatt im Wind
Marzu


----------



## Sarjin (25. Mai 2009)

Glaubst du das Deutsch das wir heute als Rechtschreibung benutzen hätte sich nicht über die Jahrhunderte entwickelt. Willst du den Trend mit Abkürzungen den es seit Beginn des WWW gibt aufhalten ? ^^

Entschuldige das könnte dich auch aufregen allerdings für jeden einmal ein Muss xP .... FIRST!


----------



## Raethor (25. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, aber so tragisch seh ichs nicht, da mir oftmals das ein oder andre auch vorkommt... "'nen" z.b. kommt bei mir sehr häufig vor. :[

Viel schlimmer finde ich das konsequente weglassen oder das völlig übertriebene benutzen von Satzzeichen. Beispiele:

BSP_1: hi ich bin neu in wow was soll ich am besten spielen welche klasse ist am leichtesten zu leveln und wie geht das am schnellsten danke für die hilfe cu

BSP_2: Hi !!!!!! Ich bin neu in wow!!! Was soll ich am besten spielen ?!?!?!?!!??? Welche Klasse ist am leichtesten zu leven ????? Und wie geht das am schnellsten???? Danke für die Hilfe !!!!!! cu

mfg


----------



## Raveneye (25. Mai 2009)

Nein, egal ist es mir nicht. Ich muss manchmal im SNG etwas 2-3 mal lesen bevor ich überhaupt begreife was derjenige denn überhaupt möchte. 

Anderes Thema sind die Abkürzungen, teilweise so krass das garkein zusammenhängender Satz mehr entsteht.


----------



## Megamage (25. Mai 2009)

@Reathor  Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, kann ich dir nur Zustimmen. 

Btt: Ich bin erst 15, aber mich regt es trotzdem auf wenn gleich altrige dann mit so einer, sagen wir mal bescheidenen Sprache, ankommen tierisch auf!

Zu den Abkürzungen: Lfm BWL 1 DD, 2 Tanks 

Na Klasse!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Mai 2009)

ich frahge mich wa der thredersteler unz miht seihnen post sahgen möchhte


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2009)

Mein Humor wollte, dass ich auf die Nummer 5 klicke. Mein Verstand riet mir jedoch zur Nummer 2.

Du hast natürlich recht damit, dass man in WoW mittlerweile sehr häufig Hieroglyphensätze zu Gesicht bekommt. Solange ich jedoch entziffern kann, was mit diesen Worten gemeint ist oder wäre, solange überlese ich dann doch gerne den einen oder anderen Murks.

Was ich aber ganz und gar nicht ausstehen kann, sind die neuen Fachjargons bezüglich Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen anderer, nicht so erfahrenen Spielern gegenüber. Wörter wie 'Noob', 'Gimp', 'Kackboon' oder 'L2P Kiddy' gehen mir auf die Nerven. So behandelt man keinen anderen Menschen. Auch nicht in der virtuellen Welt, wo jeder eine Pseudoanonymität besitzt.

Mein Fazit:
Legasthenie und Abkürzungen sind okay.
Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen sind es jedoch nicht.

Und bezüglich Buchstabendreher (Zitat: Wikipedia):
„Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät ist es nchit witihcg, in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige, was wcthiig ist, ist dass der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.“


----------



## Fridl (25. Mai 2009)

Hab' ein altes Heft gefunden 
Mit krak&#64297;ger Kinderschrift. 
Abgewetzt, vergilbt, geschunden - 
Und ein b?, roter Stift 

Metzelt in den H?fl?br /> Meiner armen Niederschrift 
Mit sadistischem Vergn?br /> Und verspritzt sein Schlangengift. 

Und ich sp?eder rote 
Strich am Rand trifft wie ein, Pfell 
Die Zensur ist keine Note, 
Die Zensur ist wie ein Beil, 

Ich sp?als ob&#64736;heut w&#19621; 
Und ich blick' zur? Zorn, 
Str&#18860;inge auf einer Galeere 
Und der Einpeitscher steht vorn: . 

?Nach L N R, das merke ja, 
Stehn nie T Z und nie C K! 
Bildest die Mehrzahl du vom Wort, 
Dann h? die Endung du sofort! 
Nimm die Regel mit ins Bett: 
Nach Doppellaut kommt nie T Z! 
Und merke: Trenne nie S T, 
Denn es tut den beiden weh!? 

Ich war kein schlechter Erz&#18988;er, 
Aber es war wie verhext: 
Wo ich schrieb, da waren Fehler 
Und wo nicht, hab' ich gekleckst. 

Nachhilfe und guter Wille 
Blieben fruchtlos, ist doch klar, 
Weil ich meist wegen Sybille 
Gar nicht bei der Sache war. 

Wenn ich Schularbeiten machte, 
Dacht' ich immer nur an sie - 
Immer, wenn ich an sie dachte, 
Litt meine Orthographie... 

Und so hab' Ich mit ihr eben 
Lieber probiert, als studiert. 
Mich interessiert das Leben 
Und nicht, wie man&#64736;buchstabiert! 

?Nach L N R, das merke ja, 
Stehn nie T Z und nie C K! 
Bildest die Mehrzahl du vom Wort, 
Dann h? die Endung du sofort! 
Nimm die Regel mit ins Bett: 
Nach Doppellaut kommt nie T Z! 
Und merke: Trenne nie S T, 
Denn es tut den beiden weh!? 

Kreide kreischt ?ie Tafel, 
Mir str&#19810;t sich das Nackenhaar. 
?Setzen, Schlu&#2016;mit dem Geschwafel!? 
Es ist wieder wie es war. 

Und da sitze ich und leide 
Geduckt an dem kleinen Tisch, 
Rieche Bohnerwachs und Kreide, 
Welch ein teuflisches Gemisch! 

_*Und dann kommt meine Abreibung! 
Und ich werde Anarchist, 
Der begreift, daß die Rechtschreibung 
Die Wissenschaft der Esel ist. 

Ein Freigeist, ein großr Denker, 
Ein Erfinder, ein Poet, 
Ein zuk?er Weltenlenker 
Beugt sich nicht dem Alphabet! * _<--- der absatz triffs enfach

?Nach L N R, das merke ja, 
Stehn nie T Z und nie C K! 
Bildest die Mehrzahl du vom Wort, 
Dann h? die Endung du sofort! 
Nimm die Regel mit ins Bett: 
Nach Doppellaut kommt nie T Z! 
Und merke: Trenne nie S T, 
Denn es tut den beiden weh!? 

Ich schreib' heute noch wie Django! 
Schreibe ohne Bevormundung. 
Trotze dem endlosen Tango 
Der deutschen Rechtschreibung. 

Ich hab' nur Gl?a&#2016;ich heut singe, 
Und somit ungelesen bleib': 
lhr wi&#2036; von mir 1000 Dinge - 
Aber nicht, wie ich sie schreib&#63584;

?Nach L N R, das merke ja, 
Stehn nie T Z und nie C K! 
Bildest die Mehrzahl du vom Wort, 
Dann h? die Endung du sofort! 
Nimm die Regel mit ins Bett: 
Nach Doppellaut kommt nie T Z! 
Und merke: Trenne nie S T, 
Denn es tut den beiden weh!? 

mehr gibst dazu nicht zu sagen ....


----------



## lordtheseiko (25. Mai 2009)

> Das, was nicht ohnehin im Aküfi (Abkürzfimmel) untergeht (zum Beispiel DD
> statt Damage Dealer) wird häufig bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt. Man wirbt
> für den "procress raid", in dem das "mufmend" [Movement] stimmen sollte sowie
> für "gear und eqipt" gesorgt sein muss. Die "Bösser" werden erklärt während man
> entspannt an seinen "Manakukis" knabbern darf... AUAAAA!!!



das ist das schlimmste. 
wie zb:
xyz sagt: hay, kanns du mia sagn was im neuen pätsch drankommd?
yxz sagt: voll der nub
xzy sagt: !!!LFM!!! Molden kore


----------



## Nania (25. Mai 2009)

Was ich wirklich schlimm finde, sind: 

- Sätze ohne Satzzeichen 
- übertrieben viele Satzzeichen, insbesondere Ausrufezeichen, Fragezeichen und beides kombiniert 
- übertrieben viele Tippfehler
- übertrieben viele Rechtschreibfehler
- das alle deutschen Worte mittlerweile auf "a" enden müssen (aba, Hamma, Alta) 
- das völlige Fehlen von Groß- und Kleinschreibung und der Missbrauch von Fällen
- Abkürzungen, die keiner der neu ist - und auch keiner der alten - versteht 
- Abkürzungen wie 1kW (Was soll denn das sein? Ein Kilowatt?) 
- Englische Abkürzungen, die dann wieder eingedeutscht werden 
- Nicht vorhandene Englischkentnisse, aber unbedingt ein englischer Gildenname (The unbekanntes Killers)


----------



## Valiel (25. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe auch was du meinst und es geht mir total auf die nerven. Nicht nur das man im richtigen Leben oft nur von Idioten umzingelt ist, nein in WoW auch noch.

Habe vor kurzem mal einen Thread dazu im Offiziellen Forum erstellt, das resultat waren Flames und dumme Sprüche...

Das lustige daran ist das wenn man wen berichtigt, gleich 5 kommen die einen deswegen flamen. Da helfen die Dummen den Dummen. Und sogar Leute aus namhaften Gilden, scheren sich einen Dreck um ihr Verhalten in WoW. So wird zum Beispiel der Handelschannel für alles mögliche benutzt, nur nicht fürs handeln. 

Deswegen bin ich auch für eine viel größere Ignoreliste und eine verschärfte "Spam melden" funktion.


----------



## Napf (25. Mai 2009)

Ich find's auch furchtbar, hätte aber an deiner Stelle keinen Thread dazu aufgemacht.
Habe angekreuzt, dass ich nicht aufhören werde, die Welt zu verbessern, auch wenn es ohnehin nichts bringen wird..

Texte sind einfach angenehmer zu lesen mit ner korrekten Rechtschreibung und man wird demnach auch animiert zu antworten..


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

Ich wette dein damaliger Deutschlehrer würde auch bei vielen deiner geistigen Ergüsse die Hände über den Gesicht zusammenschlagen.
...seh das nicht so eng...

peace out


----------



## Maltyrion (25. Mai 2009)

ich stimme dir zu das in sachen englischer begriffe und allgmeine deutsche rechtschreibung teilweise ziemlich harte verstümmlungen auftreten. und auch das "aba", "hamma" und "heala" und dieses auf "a" ge-ende nervt mich ziemlich. gegen "net", "i" , "nen" und solche ausdrück hab i nigs weil i selber aus bayern komm und man wenn man schreibt auch net wirklich auf alles rücksicht nehmen muss weil man ja im allgemeinen sprachgebrauch auch so redet und net so hochdeutsch (weil ich hass nixige preußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in diesem sinne:
pfiats eich , gell?


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (25. Mai 2009)

Du hast schon recht mit deiner Aussage. Die Sprache leidet in WoW sehr, aber so ist das nunmal. Internetsprache halt.
Ok, Leute die überhaupt nicht schreiben können stören mich manchmal auch ein bisschen, aber solche Sachen wie "kp","sry" und "pls" stören mich eigentlich nicht wirklich, da ich diese Ausdrücke selber benutze. Und die Verwendung von "ne" und "n" find ich auch in Ordnung, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich aus dem plattdeutschen Raum komme (Altes Land). Oder auch "nich", das ist nunmal die Sprachweise hier und dafür sollte man sich auch nicht schämen.

Zu deinem Schreibstil:
Find ich klasse geschrieben muss ich dir sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Khorrn


----------



## Phenyl19 (25. Mai 2009)

Naja was soll man sagen das gibt es nicht nur in dem Spiel Wow, sondern auch auf der Straße, Discos etc. Guck dir die jüngere Generation doch mal an, so wie ich das wahrnehme besteht diese zu gefühlten 85% aus Vollidioten.
Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter ausholen und meine Meinung zu dem Thema genauer erläutern, aber ich sitze auf der Arbeit, also wird das noch ein wenig warten müssen.

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen, die deutsche Sprache verfällt leider immer mehr.


Mfg Phenyl


----------



## Noriel (25. Mai 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> das ist das schlimmste.
> wie zb:
> xyz sagt: hay, kanns du mia sagn was im neuen pätsch drankommd?
> yxz sagt: voll der nub
> xzy sagt: !!!LFM!!! Molden kore



So was hab ich bei uns aufm Server noch nie erlebt, das englisches halt deutsch geschreiben wird, aber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es das gibt.

Sowas wie: lfm 2 DD TU hero
find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, hat sich so entwickelt, dafür gibts ja extra eine Art Wörterbuch hinten im Wow Spielhandbuch


----------



## ikarus275 (25. Mai 2009)

Deine Anstrengungen in Ehren, aber sie sind vergeblich.
Schätz dich doch glücklich, das du noch in der Lage bist, verständliche Sätze zu schreiben. 
Lass die Freaks sich doch lächerlich machen. 
Sehe ich hier momentan jeden Tag bei einem unserer Praktikanten im Betrieb, über welchen Sprachschatz mach ein Jugendlicher noch verfügt. 
"Lol" ist sein Lieblingswort, und mehrmals die Woche blökt er auch ein "gehn wa midde Gilde Naxx clear machen ey" raus.

Ich weiss, Sprache verändert sich usw. Aber sich in der Muttersprache artikulieren, das sollte man schon noch erwarten können. 
Und nein, diese Art der Redewendungen werden nicht nur in Internet-Foren oder im Spiel verwendet. 
Zum Teil ordentlich peinlich, wenn man sich das als Aussenstehender anhört...

Oder wie es mein Prakti ausdrücken würde :

i loled hard alta!! Mimimi Rächtsschraibung lol !! Hast nichma naxx hero equip un wills was labern lol


----------



## Hautbaer (25. Mai 2009)

Mit solchen "Buchstaben-Konstellationen" werde ich täglich bombardiert.
Darüber aufregen erspare ich mir und teilweise wird dies auch zu meinem Vorteil...
Freundlich und gut formulierte Klassensuche im SNG oder anderen, stechen aus der Masse, 
sind bisher positiv aufgenommen und meistens erfolgreich gewesen.
Manche Leute kommen sogar nur wegen der "gut" geschriebenen Anfrage mit.

Sollen sie doch krächtzen und verstümmeln, stört mich nicht weiter.
Im Grunde soll nur eine Information vermittelt werden.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Mai 2009)

solange man es lesen kann ist es mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig wie man es schreibt

und sry das mit dem seid seit ist eh doof^^ naja ich raff das seid seit eh selber noch nicht^^

aber immerhin weis ich nun das man endlich und eigentlich so schreibt und nicht entlich oder eigendlich^^

muahaha ich werd besser

gibts da auch ne eselsbrücke für nen armen italiener/spanier?^^


----------



## Fox82 (25. Mai 2009)

Am Besten finde Ich Rechtschreibfehler in einem Threadtitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Jüngst zu finden im HDRO Forum "Stark genuges System" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

Ich finde man könnte schon ein wenig mehr Acht geben und die ein oder andere Abkürzung weglassen bzw. ausschreiben. Allerdings sollte man nicht zu sehr auf die Rechtschreibregeln pochen, zum einen weil man hier eben mal schnell was in die Chatzeile tippen möchte und zum anderen, weil man sonst nur damit beschäftigt ist sich darüber aufzuregen.

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Rechtschreibregelkundige... bin aber durchaus der Meinung mich verständlich ausdrücken zu können. Gestern fragt also jemand im Handelschat alle 2 Minuten ob jemand seine Saronitbarren (Khorium? Ich weiss es nicht mehr) haben möchte. Nach 30 Minuten schrieb ich dann... "Packe sie doch einfach in *den* AH". Ja ich weiss, es ist *das* Auktionshaus.

Was passiert? Richtig, so ein Hans mault mich schief von der Seite an und bettelt förmlich danach ignoriert zu werden.

Er: DAS AH
Ich: Danke, schön das wir mal darüber gesprochen haben.
Er: Du sollst ja nicht dumm sterben. Wäre gemein!

Hmm... da könnte ich, gelinde gesagt, meinen virtuellen Fuss in seinen virtuellen Hintern treten lassen.

Ich für meine Fälle spamme nun aus reiner Boshaftigkeit "den AH", mit dem Wissen jemanden zu finden der sich daran aufhängt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Mai 2009)

Grundsätzlich finde ich diesen pervertierten Umgang mit Rechtschreibung sehr hilfreich, speziell bei der Suche nach Randomgruppen.
Denn die Verfasser der Unerträglichkeiten lassen sich so wunderbar im Voraus als ungeeignet herausselektieren.
(jaja ich weiß, schlecht schreiben bedeutet nicht auch schlecht spielen, aber solche Leute hab ich einfach ungern in der Gruppe, so bin ich halt.)

Aber ich grusele mich bei dem Gedanken, dass die Sprachmalträtierer dereinst meine Rente finanzieren sollen.


----------



## Talhea (25. Mai 2009)

Ich war mal in einer Gruppe und wir haben noch einen letzten Mitstreiter gesucht, da fragt einer aus der Gruppe: "habt ihr noch jemanden in der gild der noch time hat?" Nachdem ich aufgeklärt habe, dass das Wort "Zeit" auch nur 4 Buchstaben hat und er somit keinen Buchstaben spart, wenn er "time" schreibt, bekam ich nur ein: "kannst noch was von mir lernen" zurück. Ich frage mich immer noch, was ich davon lernen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Chat ignoriere ich die Groß- und Kleinschreibung auch meist, Satzzeichen mache ich auch nur die nötigsten, damit ich ein bißchen schneller schreiben kann, aber sonst achte ich sehr penibel auf meine Rechtschreibung.

Nichts gegen Rechtschreibfehler, die kann jeder haben, aber die ganzen Abkürzungen, die niemand versteht, oder dieses Kauderwelsch aus Englisch und Deutsch finde ich nervig.


----------



## Raveneye (25. Mai 2009)

Gibt auch ein paar Ausdrücke die sich einfach so im Sprachraum entwickelt haben z.B. Gewinkt und Gewunken. Bei solchen Fehlern finde ich es nicht so schlimm da ziemlich viele gewunken sagen/schreiben.


----------



## fützo (25. Mai 2009)

während meiner härtesten wow-sucht zeit musste ich einmal mit brennenden augen feststellen dass ich "fon" anstatt "von" geschrieben hate. ich hab mir, ernsthaft, gedanken gemacht.
und ich hasse es jaa HASSE ES wenn jemand NEN schreibt :x
equibt kotzt mich auch an
DAS sind die Leute die die NSDAP gewählt haben, die nicht einen moment nach denken wie/was is den ndas für ein wort sondern genau so schreiben wies ihnen irgend ein anderer Horst vorgebrabbelt hat.

tendiert ihr auch dazu diesen schrott dann kurz manisch vor euch hin zu sagen, einfach in einem moment der erkenntnis der puren, unfassbaren Dummheit mancher?


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

I find des scho lustig das da a a wengal auf die Bayern rumkackt wird^^.
Mein gott wenn dir die sprache im Spiel NICHT passt dann lass es doch einfach.
Wenn ihr mit so Kürzeln wie LFM oder LFG und DD nicht klar kommt dann lasst es.
Es ist ein spiel leute EIN SPIEL und nicht das wahre leben regt euch mal ned so auf

/vote 4 Close


----------



## Raveneye (25. Mai 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> I find des scho lustig das da a a wengal auf die Bayern rumkackt wird^^.
> Mein gott wenn dir die sprache im Spiel NICHT passt dann lass es doch einfach.
> Wenn ihr mit so Kürzeln wie LFM oder LFG und DD nicht klar kommt dann lasst es.
> Es ist ein spiel leute EIN SPIEL und nicht das wahre leben regt euch mal ned so auf
> ...



Es bleibt auch weiterhin ein Spiel wenn man darin richtig schreibt.


----------



## shikki (25. Mai 2009)

stört es mich? ja.

kann ich was dagegen tun? nein. 

will ich was dagegen tun? nein. wer bin ich, andere zu belehren?

mache ich selbst fehler? ich gehe davon aus. zumal ich mich - wenn es sich nicht um förmliche anschreiben oder arbeiten oder dergleichen handelt - auch nicht um gross- und kleinschreibung kümmere.

gebe ich mir mühe, ordentlich zu schreiben? ja. ich bilde nach möglichkeit ganze sätze und verzichte auf abkürzungen und anglizismen. immer gelingt das leider nicht.


----------



## blooooooody (25. Mai 2009)

Noriel schrieb:


> Sowas wie: lfm 2 DD TU hero
> find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, hat sich so entwickelt, dafür gibts ja extra eine Art Wörterbuch hinten im Wow Spielhandbuch



der nachteil ist, das niemand das liest, oder lesen würde... 

irgendwo muss es schon grenzen haben was die wörter betrifft... wenn ich zum beispiel schon nur MOLTON KORE lesen tu, da wachsen mir achselhaaren wirklich bis zum arsch herunter...

anderseits darf man auch weider nicht vergessen das schon 8-jährige kinder das spiel, spielen und ausländer die mit der deutschen sprache noch nicht so klar kommen...

und lustig wird es dann erst wenn gewissen leute wörter hinschrscheiben wie DILLIGAF und dann nicht mal wissen was es heisst. das habe ich auch schon erlebt bei wörter wie bei ROFL oder wb


/vote 4 close


----------



## SixNight (25. Mai 2009)

1.Mr.Oberschlau "nen" ist kein Rechtschreibfehler 

so nun mal zum Thema mich regt bei Leuten nur der Extremfall auf.
Wörtermissbrauch wie:
Finga
Alta
wiso
wiehso
klahr 
kanns 
sagn
duhm
doff



oder sowas wie:
y? = Why ? = Warum? also Why geht aber Y o.O
obwohl das gehört eher zu abkürzungen naja find ich total schlimm der fall mit Y ^^

naja aber das ist alles nicht so was schlimm jedoch das schlimmste ist das Bedrohlich zuoft benutzt werdende XD gott ich hasse es o.O


----------



## Gnarak (25. Mai 2009)

...und ja, mich nervt das auch, Ingame und auch im Forum. Aber dieser Verfall ist leider nicht nur in WoW zu merken, sondern greift auch im wahren Leben böse um sich (und da ist es spätestens Wichtig!).


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Es bleibt auch weiterhin ein Spiel wenn man darin richtig schreibt.



Ja aber sorry wenn man sich drüber aufregt wegen der rechtschreibung wenn du weist was der andre meint ist es doch egal oder NICHT^^. Keiner ist perfekt würde ich behaupten und so wie sich hier manche aufregen könnte ich wetten das wenn man mit ihnen in einer Gruppe (grp) ist das die dann die schlimmsten kürzel und rechtschreibfehler der welt haben.

/vote 4 close


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (25. Mai 2009)

achja ich persönlich bin auch keine Leuchte in Deutsch(Muttersprache)
und hab bei schnellem schreiben oft tipfehler usw.;
Aber ich finde die ganzen aufreger nur ein mimimimi;
auserdem find ichs ab und zu recht lustig was so manche zusammen schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

;
Und wer meint er muss jetz einen auf Deutschlehrer machen kann er ja Deutsch studieren, dann ist er mit anderen Deutschbegabten zusammen.


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ schrieb:


> achja ich persönlich bin auch keine Leuchte in Deutsch(Muttersprache)
> und hab bei schnellem schreiben oft tipfehler usw.;
> Aber ich finde die ganzen aufreger nur ein mimimimi;
> auserdem find ichs ab und zu recht lustig was so manche zusammen schreiben
> ...




Geb ich dir voll und ganz recht ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Mai 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> 1.Mr.Oberschlau "nen" ist kein Rechtschreibfehler



Wo in dem Thread wird das denn behauptet??

Der TE zumindest erklärt lediglich, dass es unsinnig ist zu schreiben "nen Trinket" weil es dann ausgeschrieben "einen Trinket" heißen müsste.


----------



## Hubautz (25. Mai 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> naja aber das ist alles nicht so was schlimm jedoch das schlimmste ist das Bedrohlich zuoft benutzt werdende XD gott ich hasse es o.O



Jetzt wirklich aus Neugierde, ohne flamen zu wollen: Warum ist "XD" so schlimm, während "o.O." offensichtlich in Ordnung ist?

Ansonsten teile ich uneingeschränkt Ohrensammlers Meinung. 

bzw. /sign Ohri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Mai 2009)

Ja, es nervt.
Ja, ich verbessere andere Leute.
Ja, ich gelte als Klugscheißer.
Ja, es ist mir egal, denn ich kann wenigstens schreiben.


Im Spiel schreibe ich selber alles klein, weil das einfach schneller geht, aber deswegen muss man die Wörter trotzdem nicht falsch schreiben. Traurig ist auch, dass sich die meisten Leute nicht einmal die Mühe machen, ihr Geschreibsel eventuell noch einmal duchzulesen, bevor sie es abschicken. Auch hier im Forum schön zu beobachten...


----------



## -Migu- (25. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es auch echt schlimm, was mit der heutigen Jugend geschieht.
Ich gehöre zwar dazu, aber ich versuche mich von der grossen Masse zu distanzieren, wie vielleicht meine Signatur schon verrät.

Allerdings finde ich ein "thx" oder "ty" nicht so schlimm, da es zur Spielsprache gehört. Allerdings gehört ein "aba" nicht dazu, da es keine Abkürzung ist.

Schlimm finde ich, wenn jemand einen Post schreibt, aber nicht zuerst durchliest, was er da überhaupt geschrieben hat, bzw. ob er Tippfehler gemacht hat.
Schon allein das für sich durchlesen des Textes erspart viele Schreibfehler.

Ich bin für mehr Deutschstunden in der Schule! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ich bin für mehr Deutschstunden in der Schule!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dan gehen ja noch weniger Jugendliche zur schule xD


----------



## Schlamm (25. Mai 2009)

leute passt auf:

Der restringierte Code ist dem elaborierten Code zwar defizitär, jedoch in der kommunikativen leistung gleich. 

Oder wie war das?^^


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ja, es nervt.
> Ja, ich verbessere andere Leute.
> Ja, ich gelte als Klugscheißer.
> Ja, es ist mir egal, denn ich kann wenigstens schreiben.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich währst du bei mir in der Gruppe würdest nen Kick bekommen und wenn du mri dann i-wie dumm kommen würdest würdeich dich melden ganz einfach


----------



## SixNight (25. Mai 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Jetzt wirklich aus Neugierde, ohne flamen zu wollen: Warum ist "XD" so schlimm, während "o.O." offensichtlich in Ordnung ist?



mhm steht irgend wo das "o.O" inordnung ist ? "xD" finde ich persöhnlich einfach schlimm
z.b erinnert mich das an einen bestimmt Fall wo ich mit ner random gruppe ne hero war andauert "xD"

-XD ich hab zu viel gepullt
-XD bin mal pinkeln
-LOL need XD
-ROFL XD
-ich mach gar kein schaden XD
-man du wurst XD


OH MEIN GOTT !!!


----------



## SixNight (25. Mai 2009)

doppelpost ...


----------



## ambrador (25. Mai 2009)

1.) Lehrer und WoWler müssten zunächst den Verdacht der selektiven Wahrnehmung entkräften: Also erstmal einen ganzen Tag lang den /1er oder /2er mitloggen und dann auszählen wie viele echte Rechtschreibfehler auftreten (wenn man zugesteht, dass im Chat Tippfehler ganz normal sind (wie im Übrigen auch beim normalen Sprechen))

2.) Die deutsche Sprache mag an mannigfaltigen Missständen leiden. Wie man sie schreibt, ist ihr zunächst pipiegal. Das Deutsch leidet erst dann, wenn mangelnde schriftliche Ausdruckfähigkeit (als eine Performanzdimension) als Indiz für ein Sprachkompetenzdefizit aufgefasst wird.

3.) 
        lichtung

    manche meinen
    lechts und rinks
    kann man nicht velwechsern
    werch ein illtum! 


die rache der sprache ... ist das gedicht! 

(beides von: ernst jandl)

und nicht: WoW


----------



## xx-elf (25. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie komisch wie mit penibler regelmäßigkeit sowelche Threads (Beiträge) über Rechtschreibung, Dps und schlechtes Benehmen in Wow auftauchen.

Ich persöhnlich finde das sehr amüsant und lese mir (ich will jetzt nicht Schrott sagen, denn manche Beiträge sind durchaus sinnvoll) das alles gerne in der Mittagspause durch. Ich habe schon einen gewissen Ruf, weil regelmäßig gegen 12 Uhr heftige Lachanfälle die Büros erschüttern. 

In diesem Fall weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps:Wer mich jetzt wegen meiner Antwort flamed, weil sie ihm nicht gefällt oder ich Rechschreibfehler übersehen habe.

Ich freu mich schon drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne
XX-ELf


----------



## Gnarak (25. Mai 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich währst du bei mir in der Gruppe würdest nen Kick bekommen und wenn du mri dann i-wie dumm kommen würdest würdeich dich melden ganz einfach




Setzten 6


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2009)

Talhea schrieb:


> Ich war mal in einer Gruppe und wir haben noch einen letzten Mitstreiter gesucht, da fragt einer aus der Gruppe: "habt ihr noch jemanden in der gild der noch time hat?" Nachdem ich aufgeklärt habe, dass das Wort "Zeit" auch nur 4 Buchstaben hat und er somit keinen Buchstaben spart, wenn er "time" schreibt, bekam ich nur ein: "kannst noch was von mir lernen" zurück. Ich frage mich immer noch, was ich davon lernen soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nunja, eine kleine Erklärung bezüglich 'Zeit' und 'Time' gibt es wirklich. Bei genauerem Betrachten, sind es deren sogar zwei.

1. Das Gruppenmitglied war oder ist kein gebürtiger Deutsche und hat noch Sprachschwierigkeiten. Deutsch ist auch nicht meine Muttersprache und ich verfalle des öfteren ins Englische. Besonders, wenn ich spreche oder es schnell aufs Papier gebracht werden soll.

2. Die Anordnung der Buchstaben auf der Tastatur. Klingt merkwürdig, ist aber so... Um das Wort 'Zeit' zu schreiben werden nacheinander die Finger 'Rechter Zeigefinger', 'Linker Mittelfinger', 'Rechter Mittelfinger' und 'Linker Zeigefinger' benötigt.
Um das Wort 'Time' zu schreiben werden 'Linker Zeigefinger', 'Rechter Mittelfinger', 'Rechter Zeigefinger' und linker 'Mittelfinger' benötigt.
Unser Gehirn hat in 78% der Fälle ein Problem solch komplexe Fingerkombinationen schnell zu verarbeiten wie es beim wort 'Zeit' der Fall ist. Effektiver arbeitet es jedoch, wenn es sich nicht noch die Mühe über die Koordination der richtigen Hand Gedanken machen muss. Also sind 1x linke Hand, 2x rechte Hand und dann wieder 1x linke Hand (die bereits darauf warten kann, was bei 'Zeit' nicht der Fall ist, da es abwechselnd von statten geht) einfach und um ein paar Nanosekunden schneller zu verarbeiten.
Time wird also schneller geschrieben als Zeit, auch wenn es sich bei 4 Buchstaben wirklich nur Millisekunden handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint:
Wem dieses Prinzip nicht ganz klar ist. Dieses Phänomen erklärt die ständigen Buchstabendreher in den Worten. Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist das Wort 'Nicht', welches des öfteren als 'Nihct' geschrieben wird (da i+h+c mit 2x rechts, 1x links einfacher geht als die Kombi i+c+h, also rechts, links, rechts.)


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Setzten 6




Ist so bin nru ehrlich was dieses Angeht 
<-- legastheniger 
Ärtzlich anerkannt. Und nein ich bin nicht stolz drauf.
ABER ich komm auch mit klar wenn andre an misst schreiben
und stell nicht Nutzlose Threads ins Forum


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Mai 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich währst du bei mir in der Gruppe würdest nen Kick bekommen und wenn du mri dann i-wie dumm kommen würdest würdeich dich melden ganz einfach



Ich gehe in keine Gruppe, deren Kopf nicht (richtig) schreiben kann.
Ach ja, in deinem Satzkonstrukt befinden sich ganze sieben Fehler.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Mai 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch wie mit penibler* regelmäßigkeit* sowelche Threads (Beiträge) über Rechtschreibung, Dps und schlechtes Benehmen in Wow auftauchen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Regelmäßigkeit ist ein Substantiv und wir groß geschrieben.

Es war mir eine Freude, dir eine Freude zu bereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (25. Mai 2009)

Wieso machen kleine Kinder Fehler? Warum tun sie es immer wieder? Warum lernt man kein 800 Seiten Buch in einer Stunde auswendig? Warum?


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich gehe in keine Gruppe, deren Kopf nicht (richtig) schreiben kann.
> Ach ja, in deinem Satzkonstrukt befinden sich ganze sieben Fehler.



Und wenn da 25 Fehler drin sind kann es dir egal sein.
Ihr regt euch über sachen auf wie kleine Kinder.

ROFL

/VOTE 4 CLOSE


----------



## tohk (25. Mai 2009)

Das Hauptproblem mit den jüngeren Generationen ist, dass diese auch zuhause kaum noch einen ganzen deutschen Satz hören. Aus ihrem Freundeskreis redet auch keiner wenigstens halbwegs "normales" Deutsch und alles verkommt zu einem ('tschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise) "Kanaken-Deutsch"

Ich bin selber erst knappe 19 Jahre alt und finde es unmöglich wie viele Leute in meinem Alter reden. Wenn man nicht mit denen zusammen aufgewachsen ist, hat man keine Chance den Sinn des Gesagten vollständig zu verstehen, da man bei einen Großteil der Wörter erstmal den Ursprung raten und dann noch, mangels Satzstellung, dem Ganzen einen Sinn zuteilen muss.

Das Ganze geht leider auch auf die Sprache in WoW über. Was gesprochen kaum zu verstehen war, wird im ingame Chat geschrieben völlig unverständlich. Obendrein wird an den unmöglichsten Stellen, auf extrem falsche Weise aus dem Englischen geklaut und wieder eingedeutscht.


MfG Tohk


----------



## Healor (25. Mai 2009)

Naja, da in MMORPG's junge und ältere Leute aufeinander prallen ist das denke ich ganz normal. Kinder und jugendliche finden die Sprache natürlich Cool und für die ist das "normal". Ich will damit natürlich nicht sagen das alle jungen Menschen so schreiben, aber diejenigen die es tun fallen halt auf im Chat und die ältere Generation von zockern kann das halt nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen. Die Jugend ist halt auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wisst ihr was mich richtig nervt? Dieses komische geschreibsel wie zb "Hap düsch so liiep". Generell wenn ein "die" mit 2 i's geschrieben wird. Statt ein b ein p. Oder Namen wie xXxCheckaxXx, MegaStyla und und und.

Aber naja damit muss man sich wohl abfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Mai 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Und wenn da 25 Fehler drin sind kann es dir egal sein.



Ist es mir aber nicht.


----------



## Mungamau (25. Mai 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich währst du bei mir in der Gruppe würdest nen Kick bekommen und wenn du mri dann i-wie dumm kommen würdest würdeich dich melden ganz einfach





HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich gehe in keine Gruppe, deren Kopf nicht (richtig) schreiben kann.
> Ach ja, in deinem Satzkonstrukt befinden sich ganze sieben Fehler.





Gnarak schrieb:


> Setzten 6


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ist es mir aber nicht.



Dann schau nicht hin.


----------



## Teradas (25. Mai 2009)

"eh lol widda nen tüp der zu doof für kappiren is wat i mein un mimimi schreit"

;D

Nein,habe Nr.2 genommen.
Solange ich es erkennen kann,was es heißt ist es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## ambrador (25. Mai 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich finde das sehr amüsant und lese mir (ich will jetzt nicht "Schrott" sagen, denn manche Beiträge sind durchaus sinnvoll) das alles gerne in der Mittagspause durch. Ich habe schon einen gewissen Ruf, weil regelmäßig gegen 12 Uhr heftige Lachanfälle die Büros erschüttern.


----------



## Hubautz (25. Mai 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> mhm steht irgend wo das "o.O" inordnung ist ? "xD" finde ich persöhnlich einfach schlimm



Es steht nirgendwo aber du benutzt es. Und zwar im gleichen Satz, in dem du das "XD" verteufelst. 
Daher die Frage.


----------



## Elicios (25. Mai 2009)

Man, macht nun jeder Klugscheisser eine Umfrage um Bestätigung zu erhalten, dass er nicht der alleinige Mensch ist, der sich an der miserablen Rechtschreibung anderer stört! Was soll sowas? lasst die Leute einfach! Oder meint Ihr, die User mit einer Rechtschreibschwäche finden es super, wenn  sie in der Schule eine 5 oder 6 in Deutsch mit nachhause nehmen?! Statt Ihnen nach der Schule - weis Gott die haben es da nicht einfach - ihre ruhe zu lassen, müssen Sie sich bei Ihrem Hobby Flames/Bloßstellungen von Mitspielern gefallen lassen! 

Aber was soll, immer frei nach dem Motto: Ich bin tolerant - Du Arschloch!


----------



## fjuden (25. Mai 2009)

Hey, ganz ehrlich.
Im Spiel oder wenn ich im Netz rumchatte, dann interessiert mich die Rechtschreibung vorallem im Game, wenn ich Spiel null!
Wenn ich da drinnen bin und am daddeln bin, muss es schnell gehen und ich muss schon genug auf die Rechschreibung in der Schule achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also die die es stoert tut mir Leid, aber die meisten sind nur neidisch, weil sie zu veraltet sind um das Jugendgelalle zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Raveneye (25. Mai 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ist so bin nru ehrlich was dieses Angeht
> <-- legastheniger
> Ärtzlich anerkannt. Und nein ich bin nicht stolz drauf.
> ABER ich komm auch mit klar wenn andre an misst schreiben
> und stell nicht Nutzlose Threads ins Forum



Du bist Legastheniker und schreibst ärztlich richtig?


----------



## blooooooody (25. Mai 2009)

tohk schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem mit den jüngeren Generationen ist, dass diese auch zuhause kaum noch einen ganzen deutschen Satz hören. Aus ihrem Freundeskreis redet auch keiner wenigstens halbwegs "normales" Deutsch und alles verkommt zu einem ('tschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise) "Kanaken-Deutsch"




du weist schon das du jetzt viele beleidigt hast... in Deutschland, Schweiz und Austria werden überall verscheidene Arten von Deutsch gesprochen wird... 

/vote 4 close


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Du bist Legastheniker und schreibst ärztlich richtig?



Jop ich kann das


----------



## German Viking (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Punkt vier gewählt, weil mir die Rechtschreibung im Spiel oft sehr auf die Nerven geht.

Das ist nicht böse gemeint! Ich versuche denjenigen zu verbessern damit er etwas lernt und nicht, um ihn zu demütigen!
Ich kann nur sagen: Wer noch zur Schule geht und schlecht schreiben kann, sollte vieleicht auf 1-2 Stunden WoW am Tag verzichten und mal wieder die Schulhefte in die Hand nehmen.
Ich bin nun über 40 und kenne keinen, der es mit so einer miserablen Rechtschreibung zu mehr als zum Pförtner gebracht hätte!
Sorry, aber so ist es! 
Dazu nuss ich auch erwähnen, dass ich auch Legastheniker kenne. Aber keiner(!) von denen schreibt so schlecht, wie es im Spielechat häufig vorkommt.
Auch wenn es böse Worte hagelt... WoW ist voll von Leuten denen wir, nachdem sie die Schule abgschlossen(?) haben, ihr Hartz IV finanzieren müssen.


----------



## Mungamau (25. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Ich bin tolerant - Du Arschloch!



Grammatikfehler drinne. Ich empfehle dir, eine Unterrichtsstunde bei deinem nahegelegenen Studienkreis im Fach Deutsch zu nehmen.


----------



## kurnthewar (25. Mai 2009)

deutschkenntnisse sagen für mich erstmal nichts über einen aus. solang ich spass mit den leuten hab ist es mir wirklich wurst. in der regel immer ts da wird auch net so viel geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (25. Mai 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Naja, da in MMORPG's junge und ältere Leute aufeinander prallen, ist das, denke ich, ganz normal. Kinder und jugendliche finden die Sprache natürlich Cool und für die ist das "normal". Ich will damit natürlich nicht sagen, dass alle jungen Menschen so schreiben, aber diejenigen, die es tun, fallen halt auf im Chat und die ältere Generation von zockern kann das halt nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen. Die Jugend ist halt auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit wohl auch


----------



## -Migu- (25. Mai 2009)

tohk schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem mit den jüngeren Generationen ist, dass diese auch zuhause kaum noch einen ganzen deutschen Satz hören. Aus ihrem Freundeskreis redet auch keiner wenigstens halbwegs "normales" Deutsch und alles verkommt zu einem ('tschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise) "Kanaken-Deutsch"
> 
> Ich bin selber erst knappe 19 Jahre alt und finde es unmöglich wie viele Leute in meinem Alter reden. Wenn man nicht mit denen zusammen aufgewachsen ist, hat man keine Chance den Sinn des Gesagten vollständig zu verstehen, da man bei einen Großteil der Wörter erstmal den Ursprung raten und dann noch, mangels Satzstellung, dem Ganzen einen Sinn zuteilen muss.
> 
> ...



Du hast vollkommen Recht. Aber diese "Leute" wollen nur ihre Sprache bewahren und das die Kinder diese Sprache weitergeben etc.
Allerdings ist das auch noch lange keine Ausrede, nicht gut Deutsch zu können.

PS: Sogar in einigen Posts hier, die nicht mal mehr als fünf Zeilen beinhalten gibt es Fehler. Schon traurig.


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Aber was soll, immer frei nach dem Motto: Ich bin tolerant - Du Arschloch!


Ich liebe dir, heirate mir. Denn ohne du kann ich nicht bin!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (25. Mai 2009)

Was das angeht, bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung.
Manchmal frag ich mich auch, was sich Leute eigentlich denken.


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2009)

es ist aber nunmal so, dass die wörter übersetzt werden. und zwar vom englischen in's französische, vom französischen in's italienische. da die russen so etwas nicht mögen werden einfach die worte in's russische übernommen. Hier schließt sich gleich der kreis, denn die engländern nehmen wieder die russischen worte und übersetzen sie in's enlische und wir deutschen(*winkt den österreichern und schweizern zu*) verstehen wiedereinmal nur bahnhof.


----------



## Malorus (25. Mai 2009)

was ich nicht ganz verstehe , was genau geht es dich an wie andere schreiben?
jedem das seine. solange ich verstehe was mein gegenüber von mir will, ist doch alles in ordnung.

ich denke, wir sind freie menschen und dürfen schreiben wie wir lustig sind.
wir sind in wow und dass um spaß zu haben und nicht von einem deutschlehrer kontrolliert zu werden.
ich persönlich bemühe mich die deutsche sprache nicht zu sehr zu vergewaltigen, doch habe ich kein problem mit leuten ,nur weil mir ihre schreibweise nicht gefällt.

für mich ist es unverständlich wieso herr erwachsen sich in echt jeden mist einmischen will. was kommt als nächstes? geht ihr auch nach draußen und quakt leute an, weil euch ihre kleidung nicht passt? 
lasst die leute leben wie sie leben wollen, wenn wir eure hilfe brauchen sagen wir schon bescheid und solange behaltet eure meinung für euch.

viel glück euch noch und hoffentlich findet ihr bald eine beschäftigung die mehr spaß macht, als andere zu belehren.

ps: passt jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz zum thema , aber da ist mir glatt ein zitat eingfallen, dass ich zumindest irgendwie so unpassend finde, dass es schon wieder passt :
"Unauffällig! Kennst du die Bedeutung von dem Wort Unauffällig? Das bedeutet keinem Sheriff das Hirn wegzupusten!"
"Du kannst auch nur meckern, meckern, meckern."


----------



## Gromack (25. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde diese Diskusion ziemlich destruktiv. Meine Rechtschreibung ist miess aber man kann mich hoffe ich verstehen.

Bei irrgendjemanden habe ich gelesen, dass sich die Spieler nicht die Mühe machen ihr geschreibsel noch einmal zu lesen....
die Zeit hat man oft nicht - außerdem gibt es halt auch viel die einfach nicht wissen wie etwas geschrieben wird soll ich mir 
im Raid schnell den Duden holen damit sich keiner beschwerd das ich was falsch buchstabiert habe?

Ich könnte genauso einen Thread eröffnen indem ich bemängele, dass viele WOW'ler die korrekt schreiben oft nicht rechnen können.
Interessieren würde das aber auch niemanden!

Mein vote CLOSE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CU


----------



## xx-elf (25. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Regelmäßigkeit ist ein Substantiv und wir groß geschrieben.
> 
> Es war mir eine Freude, dir eine Freude zu bereiten
> 
> ...



Hehe danke für den Hinweis.

Übrigens hab mir grade die Anderen Beiträge druchgelesen und habe schon nen Krampf im Kiefer vom Dauerlachen.

Mein Büronachbar hat übrigens grade eine Schalldichte Wand bestellt oder als Alternative empfohlen mich in den Keller zu versetzten, weil er sonst mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit Amoklaufen wird.

Ich hab so oder so meinen Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne
XX-Elf


----------



## Schlamm (25. Mai 2009)

Iwie wechselt sich der Threat ab zweischen Beleidigungen und Erklärungsansätzen zur Rechtschreibung.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Mai 2009)

PS: Ja ich weis Amoklaufen wird auseinandergeschrieben ^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. Mai 2009)

schonmal dran gedacht das es nicht an legasthenie liegt??
vielleicht wollen die leute einfach nicht 5h an der tastatur rumkloppen?
also ich schreibe auch so wie "net" "nub" etc.. weil ich einfach "KB" habe romane zu schreiben wenn es einfach schnell und einfach geht


----------



## Cørradø (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch echt schlimm, was mit der heutigen Jugend geschieht.
> Ich gehöre zwar dazu, aber ich versuche mich von der grossen Masse zu distanzieren, wie vielleicht meine Signatur schon verrät.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich ein "thx" oder "ty" nicht so schlimm, da es zur Spielsprache gehört. Allerdings gehört ein "aba" nicht dazu, da es keine Abkürzung ist.
> ...



Stimme dir zu. Und vielen anderen hier auch.

Aber, ob die Deutschstunden das richten können?

Neulich wurde doch erst festgestellt, dass (Zielgruppe vergessen) Jugendliche teilweise mehr Zeit in WoW verbringen als in der Schule (aufs Jahr gesehen). Mag man bestreiten (wollen)...
Aber es schlägt doch schon ins "RL" durch. 
Die Anzahl der Heranwachsenden, die sich nicht mehr anständig artikulieren können (und deren Wortschatz 1000+X Worte überschreitet!) dürfte meinen Erfahrungen nach rückläufig sein. Fußgängerzone... maln Eis essen gehen und zuhören was an Nachbartischen "geredet" wird.

Mit den Abkürzungen ist das so ne Sache... die machen eine Community ja aus, grenzen sie von "nicht-insidern" ab. Anglizismen kann ich schon nimmer verhindern sorry. *lach*
thx, ty ...etc - immerhin EINE Form von Höflichkeit!

Wenn jedoch ein satz mit "ey..." anfängt... OMFG!!!11

Da seh ich genauso rot (manchmal schwarz) wie bei dem infantilen "aba".


----------



## fabdiem (25. Mai 2009)

Und ihr meint also alle, dass ihr im "lfg" channel besser schreibt?
Als ob!

ich benutze selbst diese abkürzungen wie 

" lfm dd, heal, tank für naxx10er w me pls ( nur leutz mit eq und xp)

weil es im channel nicht den rahmen sprengt, jeder spieler sofort weiss was gemeint ist (außer die lieben casuals,die gehen allerdings auch nicht raiden)
und sich nicht erst durch 

" ich suche für meine gute raidgruppe, mit der ich in die normale version von naxxramas gehe, eine schadensklasse, einen guten heiler der am besten ein priester ist und zu guter letzt suche ich noch einen netten und geduldigen panzer der die monster davon abhält uns anzugreifen"

lesen muss, was deutlich zulang und und zu unübersichtlich ist

--------

sonst achte ich auf rechtsschreibung, grammatik und zeichensetzung auch nicht viel
nur wenn n spieler nen zu großen fehler macht, weise ich diesen daraufhin
manchmal auch nicht ganz nett ...

aber eigentlich ist es egal
die kinder die 10 jahre wow gespielt haben und dann in ihrem berufsleben nicht klar kommen haben selber pech!


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm, zu dem Thema fällt mir was ein, was ich letztens im /2 chat gelesen habe. Habe auch nen screenshot gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (25. Mai 2009)

Nicht drüber aufregen, einfach ignorieren.

Aber Sachen wie "lfm / lfg xTank yDD zHeiler Naxx10 / 25 // Maly" finde ich vollkommen Okay.


----------



## Kovacs (25. Mai 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> .....
> Wenn ich da drinnen bin und am daddeln bin, muss es schnell gehen und ich muss schon genug auf die Rechschreibung in der Schule achten
> 
> 
> ...




genau das ist doch das problem und der grund warum die "klugscheißer" hier solche threads aufmachen. das hat nix mit besser sein zu tun oder zu alt um "den jugendslang" zu verstehen. auch nicht die in abstoßender weise verwendeten, bzw. entstellten englischen begriffe, die vielen abkürzungen oder die buchstabendreher. was so unglaublich nervt ist einfach diese einstellung, dass rechtschreibung etwas ist, wo man "in der schule" drauf achtet, bzw. dass man überhaupt "darauf achten" muss. jeder macht fehler, jeder vertippt sich, aber für wen es anstrengend ist auf seine rechtschreibung zu achten und es nicht hinbekommt die einfachsten sätze so zu formulieren, dass ein normaler mensch sie zumindest verstehen kann .... sry


----------



## Anburak-G (25. Mai 2009)

Es stimmt schon, dasman sich an die "Wow-Sprache" gewöhnen muss....

Im Eifer des Gefechts (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), kann ich über schnell geschriebene Tippfehler schon hinwegsehen, passiert mir da auch ab und an.

Aber wenn ich mal den /2 betrachte frage ich mich manchmal, ob man soetwas wie Grammatik/Rechtschreibung in der Schule noch geskillt wird ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich mecker ja nicht soooo schnell, aber manchmal schwankt man echt zwischen Lachanfall und Brechreiz wenn man da liest.

Deshalb ein kleiner Rat von mir (damit's alle verstehen in "Neu-Deutsch").

Stay in shool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

N.S. Ja, bei so einem Wetter in einem kleinen Raum zu sitzen kann etwas wüsten Sarkasmus hervorrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Sundarkness (25. Mai 2009)

ich hab für das lezte gestimmt xD

nene das dritte


----------



## -Migu- (25. Mai 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Nicht drüber aufregen, einfach ignorieren.



Ignorieren geht schlecht. Mir geht sowas auf den Zeiger. Und denk dran. Solche Typen müssen/sollten irgendwann mal deine Rente zahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (25. Mai 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> ich denke, wir sind freie menschen und dürfen schreiben wie wir lustig sind.


"Die deutsche Sprache ist Freeware, nicht Open Source! Man darf sie verwenden, aber nicht ändern." (aus irgendeinem PC-Nerd-Forum)

Nein, Spass ohne: Denke im Raid oder für kurze Mitteilungen geht das alles i.O. braucht keiner Angst zu haben, dass jemand alles Korrekturliest. Aber wenn selbst "Gleichgesinnte" nichtmehr verstehen, was der Gegenüber mitteilen will, dann isses nimmer lustig.
Denke dahin geht die Tendenz ganz schnell, wenn man wirklich gar nicht mehr drauf achtet.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ignorieren geht schlecht. Mir geht sowas auf den Zeiger. Und denk dran. Solche Typen müssen/sollten irgendwann mal deine Rente zahlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Müssen sie den dafür richtig schreiben können?

Also wen ich mir so ankucke was für Idioten Bankmanager sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiTt69 (25. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe auch auf die 2 geklickt, da es wenig sinn macht die leute drauf hin zu weisen...

Solange man erkennen kann was er/sie will, ist es mir gelinde gesagt Wurscht! (<-Absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Was die Abkürzungen angeht, finde ich jedoch das das schon ein kleiner Noob-Filter (sry aber so isses) ist, denn Leute die Sätze wie "LFM (DDs & tank) 4 ak25" nicht mal verstehen sind auch in meinen Augen nicht in der Lage oben genannte Instanz ohne Fehler zu bestehen. Das hat weniger mit dem Verständnis der Abkürzungen zu tun als mit der Zeit, die man sich mit WoW auseinander gesetzt hat.

Am Anfang dachte ich auch nur, was wollen die eigentlich?! oO 

Und wer einen 80er hat und das WoW-Jargon noch nicht beherrscht hat den chat-channel ausgeblendet gehabt und auch, meiner Meinung nach, nicht die Voraussetzungen in meinen Raid/ meine Gruppe eingeladen zu werden.

Dem Rest der Aussagen vom TE schließe ich mich mal an, man sollte schon versuchen verständlich und fehlerfrei zu schreiben und wenn man mal aus Hast oder Unaufmerksamkeit nen Fehler oder dreher einbaut ist das noch lange keine Beinbruch... so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG SiTt


----------



## Basle (25. Mai 2009)

Also erstmal hat der TE ja gesagt das er damit NICHT die Legastheniker angreifen will. Sie können ja nix dafür, genauso wie Ausländer. Ich habe selber nen Russen in der Gilde bei dem man manchmal 2 mal überlegen muss was er meint, aber das ist was anderes. Ich finde die rechtschreibung/Grammatik auch schlimm in WoW, obwohl ich selbst auch mal ein wenig falsch schreibe, wenn es schnell gehen muss. Und ich benutze auch das "xD" ein wenig zu häufig aber selten unangebracht. Schlimmer finde ich den Gebrauch von "^^" an Stellen wo es nicht angebracht ist, z.B.: "LFM MC nur 2 HEAL und 2 DDs *sry for FC ^^" Viele wissen noch nicht mal was das "^^" überhaupt zu bedeuten hat. Ansonsten sind abkürzungen ok wenns schnell gehen soll, was in der Gruppensuche eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte. Dort sollte man sich wohl mal 20 seks zeitnehmen können. Einige fragen mich immer warum ich immer so schnell Gruppen finde, naja ich schreib die Sätze halt aus und richtig xD. Seis Drum man kann eh nix ändern, weil man viel ja kuhl sein (mit Absicht falsch geschrieben)


----------



## Kawock (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ignorieren geht schlecht. Mir geht sowas auf den Zeiger. Und denk dran. Solche Typen müssen/sollten irgendwann mal deine Rente zahlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ändern kann man es auch nicht... leider.


----------



## ikarus275 (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ignorieren geht schlecht. Mir geht sowas auf den Zeiger. Und denk dran. Solche Typen müssen/sollten irgendwann mal deine Rente zahlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Private Altersvorsorge. Nie war es so wichtig..


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

/VOTE 4 CLOSE

Ist eh nru noch gefalme hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenzius (25. Mai 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Und bezüglich Buchstabendreher (Zitat: Wikipedia):
> &#8222;Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät ist es nchit witihcg, in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige, was wcthiig ist, ist dass der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.&#8220;


 Also ich konnte diesen Text sehr gut und schnell lesen. Ich habe bis "Uvinisterät" auch nicht bemerkt, dass die Wörter falsch geschrieben sind. Scheint als wäre da was dran^^


----------



## HuntertheBest (25. Mai 2009)

du nimmst das alles zu ernst. also ich denke es kommt zwar auch geringfügig auf den server an aber auch größtenteils auf die laune des pielers. Wenn ich z.B. keine Lust habe jmd ein portal zu machen sag ich garnix und invite nur ohne ein bitte oder irgendwas. Oder wenn ich ein portal gestellt bekommen habe ich aber nur wenig zeit habe schreib ich auch kein"Danke und schönen Tag noch" oder so. Nein da reicht mir acuh ein kurzes "ty" oder "thx". Nochmla zu den Servern. Ich bin mir ncht sicher aber gehe irgendwie davon aus das man auf pr servern eher auf rechtschreibung achtet als z.B. auf einem Pvp-server(spiele auch auf einem). Naja man sollte das Thema nicht zu ersnt nehmen. Solange man noch sinn in dem sieht was gerade im handelschannel gespamt wird bzw entziffern kann was der jenige von einem will ist noch alles in ordnung.


----------



## Hardnoise (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Der Umgang mit Dialekten
> 
> Wann habt Ihr das letzte Mal ein sauberes "nicht" lesen dürfen?
> "healn mach i aba net"
> ...



Warum sollten andere wegen Heulsusen wie dir nicht in Ihrer Muttersprache sprechen dürfen? Rechtschreibfehler alles schön und gut, aber wennst halt den Dialekt net verstehst, ist's wohl dein Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I find mein dialekt owa geil, des soitat de wödsproch wean..


----------



## Nekramcruun (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Beispiele:
> 
> Der Umgang mit 'n, 'ne und 'nen
> 
> ...



Oh ja...gerade das geht mir auch ziemlich auf die Nerven.


----------



## sku (25. Mai 2009)

hm...denke das ist der lauf der zeit.

sollte man wohl nicht zu persönlich nehmen das ganze, in der regel kann man es ja a) noch verstehen und b) sparts oft n bissl zeit.

abgesehen von strg-c/strg-v bin ich eher selten gewillt:

ich suche noch einen heiler, einen tank sowie zwei schadensklassen.

...zu schreiben.

lf heal,tank +2dd`s

...tippt sich schlicht besser^^

plz dont fl4m3 me 2 hard....


----------



## Deregond (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> wohl durch das gesammte
> Land. "aba"!? Wisst Ihr eigentlich noch wie man das schreibt?
> Fühlt Ihr Euch wirklich cool damit?


selfowned.
kkthxbb
edit: Ja ich hab' "Ich höre nicht auf mit dem Versuch, die Welt zu verbessern und erkläre den Leuten, wie es richtig geschrieben wird" gevotet.
(:


----------



## Plakner (25. Mai 2009)

Du hast ja Probleme o0
Solang man versteht was gemeint is...
Was mich hingegen schon stört, is die konsequente Verdeutschung oder besser gesagt die falsche Verdeutschung, 
wie zB. "suchen noch leute für Blackrock Tiefen" o0
Oder auch das Missverstehn diverser Kürzel zB. "suche gruppe für naxx bin guter dede"...
Umgangssprache wie nich, net oder ned oder Kürzel wie thx oder ty benutze ich hingegen selbst, das einfach schneller geht.
Es is ja schon Routine geworden. Jemand is zB. lvl up, gleich kommt n Gz auf welches ein thx folgt.
Oder schreibst du jedesmal "Glückwunsch"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genauso wie re-wb-thx
Geht einfach schneller wie "Ich bin zurück"-"willkommen zurück"-"Danke"^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Mai 2009)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Warum sollten andere wegen Heulsusen wie dir nicht in Ihrer Muttersprache sprechen dürfen? Rechtschreibfehler alles schön und gut, aber wennst halt den Dialekt net verstehst, ist's wohl dein Pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich liebe Dialekte!!
Aber Dialekt schreiben ist wie Dialekt sprechen, man läuft Gefahr, dass man nicht verstanden wird.
Wer damit leben kann, wunderbar.


----------



## Asunaro (25. Mai 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was du meinst, aber so tragisch seh ichs nicht, da mir oftmals das ein oder andre auch vorkommt... "'nen" z.b. kommt bei mir sehr häufig vor. :[
> 
> Viel schlimmer finde ich das konsequente weglassen oder das völlig übertriebene benutzen von Satzzeichen. Beispiele:
> 
> ...



/push das ist das aller schlimmste, ich könnte den jenigen umbringen der das geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (25. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das hier schon ein wenig hochgegriffen.
Wenn wir über die deutsche Sprache und dem Sprachverfall im allgemeinen reden würden, dann würde ich dem TE sicherlich größtenteils zustimmen.

Aber in einem Spiel? Also bite...

Wenn jemand sowas schreibt wie:
"lfm bwl - 2 Tanks/5 range-dd´s/2 healer (dudu/schami)"
ist das kurz und verständlich.

Wenn derjenige schreiben würde
"Suche noch Spieler die mit mir die Instanz "Pechschwingenhort" raiden möchten. Konkret suche ich noch 2 Tanks, 5 Fernkampf-Schadensverursacher und 2 Heiler (bevorzugt werden Druiden und Schamanen in die Gruppe eingeladen)"
dann würde er sicherlich nen Spam-Ticket von mir bekommen...

Sei dir einfach im Klaren das
1. Es sich um ein Spiel handelt und
2. Dieses für Spieler ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist.

Es gibt sicherlich so etwas wie eine "Augenkrebsgrenze" aber das ist dann doch eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Xantes (25. Mai 2009)

Eine Frage stellt sich mir. Das geht jetzt speziell an die Sprachvergewaltiger unter Euch.

Wenn es Euch egal ist, das man Eure Beiträge eventuell nicht lesen kann, warum macht ihr Euch dann überhaupt die Mühe diese Meinung hier kund zu tun? Ist das nicht die Art der Verschwendung Eurer Zeit, die Ihr eigentlich zu verhindern gedenkt habt?


----------



## pnxdome (25. Mai 2009)

Also zunächst einmal:
Ich habe die Option " (...) mich nervt es einwenig (...) doch ich kann's nicht ändern. " ( sinngemäß ) ausgewählt.

Doch allerdings finde ich bist eher DU hier der Außenseiter mit deiner etwas peniblen leseart.

WAYNE ( bewusst gewählt ) interessiert's wenn ich statts "nicht" "net" schreibe, mh? Ich bin stolz auf meinen badischen Dialekt, und wenn es dich stört, dass ich ihn in WoW benutze, kannst du mich auch einfach ignorieren.

WAYNE interessiert es, ob ich aus einem "danke" mal ein "thx" mache? Für mich ist das mittlerweile zu einem Synonym geworden - und es wird von JEDEM ernsthaften Spieler anerkannt - anscheinend außer von dir.

WAYNE interessiert's, wenn ich aus einem Heilpaladin 'nen Healpala oder 'nen Palaheiler mache? Jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist. Die wertvollen und sinnergänzenden Wortteile sind enthalten. 1. Heal / Heil und 2. Pala / Paladin.

WAYNE interessiert's, ob ich Raidinstanz oder Raid instanz schreibe, mh? RÖÖSCHTÖÖÖSCH - Niemand!



Ist das 'ne Phobie oder bist du einer vom deutschen Duden, der das Sprachverhalten der Onlinerollenspieler kontrollieren soll?
Wurdest du vielleicht von unserer Zensursula angestellt? Oder meinst du ernsthaft, dass wir im Eile des Gefechtes 30 Zeichen eintippen, wo doch nur 8 den vollen Sinn wiederspiegeln würden?

Mal ganz im Ernst: Völlig schwachsinnig und überpenibel! Wenn du WoW spielen möchtest, solltest du dich besser damit anfreunden, oder dir ein eigenes Spiel programmieren, bei dem du den ordnungsgemäßen, deutschen Sprachgebrauch in den allgemeinen Benutzerbedinungen reglementierst.

Einzig und Allein in den Punkten 1337-Spee(->a)k und  Zeichensetzung kann ich dir teilweise zustimmen, allerdings auch nur in gegebenen Fällen, wenn zum Beispiel nicht gerade das eintippen von tausend Kommas und Semikolen (?) den Tod der Gruppe zur Folge hätte.

SO, jetzt bist du aber platt - was?

Ich hoffe:
/Rechtschreibflame off


----------



## Hardnoise (25. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich liebe Dialekte!!
> Aber Dialekt schreiben ist wie Dialekt sprechen, man läuft Gefahr, dass man nicht verstanden wird.
> Wer damit leben kann, wunderbar.



Klar, wenn man halt keine Antwort bekommt ist selbst schuld, aber man kann keinem Menschen vorschreiben wie er zu Sprechen hat.. Amüsant ist es aber alle male, das es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die sich in so etwas reinsteigern..


----------



## Wambo666 (25. Mai 2009)

Also mich stört das schon auch... wenn man *kan* statt *kann* schreibt und, wie schon beschrieben, *nen* als universellen artikel verwendet. 

Aber: *ty*, *thx*, *DD*... diese art von abkürzungen verwende ich schon (geht eben ein wenig schneller).

Was soll man machen, das is eben nen prob dass man nich lösen kan^^

Spaß

MfG


----------



## Qwalle (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> Vorab: Legasthenie ist anerkannt, das weiß ich. Ich möchte auch niemanden diffamieren,
> ...



Gewählt:
Ich höre nicht auf mit dem Versuch, die Welt zu verbessern und erkläre den Leuten, wie es richtig geschrieben wird

---> Coolness ist ein Nomen und wird daher groß geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodarius (25. Mai 2009)

Also mich nervt es wirklich. Mir is es egal wenn sie ein paar Abkürzungen benutzen. (Cu,MfG usw.) Aber wenn der Satz nur aus Abkürzungen besteht, hat niemand lust den Satz durch zulesen. Mir ist es auch egal wenn mal ein paar fehler drin sind, denn bei mir sind auch öfters fehler drin, denn ich schreibe schnell. Ich antworte öfters auf die Fragen, in denen nur ein paar oder garkeine Abkürzungen drin sind. Sind zu viele fehler drin sind antworte ich gar nicht. Da reicht mir die ausrede nicht das man schnell schreibt. Aber die Leute die einen auf klug machen mag ich auch nicht. (Die, die jeden kleinen fehler korrigieren müssen.(Siehe Deregond und Qwalle, einige Posts über mir).




MfG,
      Lodarius


----------



## gerdmobach (25. Mai 2009)

*Boah bitte hört auf WoW zu spielen geht in die Schule nehmt Nachhilfe oder fragt Mama und Papa wie man was schreibt dieses Möchtegern Deutsch is ja nicht zum aushalten.

*ps : für alle Erwachsenen es gibt auch sowas wie Abendschule




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Mai 2009)

*nickt*

stört, aba foll ey alda dei mudda


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2009)

Kommt drauf an, gegen alles kleinschreiben hab ich nichts, mach ich ingame ja auch. Nur wenn dann sämtliche Punkte und Kommas fehlen nervts mich, schon allein weils dann manchmal schwer wird zu entschlüsseln was gemeint ist...


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. Mai 2009)

Qwalle schrieb:


> ---> Coolness ist ein Nomen und wird daher groß geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, aber ein englisches, und die schreiben's klein ... wenn schon klugscheissen, dann besser vorher informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (25. Mai 2009)

Qwalle schrieb:


> Gewählt:
> Ich höre nicht auf mit dem Versuch, die Welt zu verbessern und erkläre den Leuten, wie es richtig geschrieben wird
> 
> ---> Coolness ist ein Nomen und wird daher groß geschrieben
> ...


*Hust* ownd.

./trolling off

Nobody is perfect. 
und wie der Poster oben schon geschrieben hat: echt lächerlich, dass es Leute gibt, die sich in solche Thematiken ernsthaft reinsteigern können

@Lodarius:

Also ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir läuft, aber ich lese eher kurze und knappe Sätze, die voll und ganz das ausdrücken, was gemeint wurde, anstatt von überdimensional, fussballfelderlange Sätze, die durch übermäßige und total übertriebene Anwendung von unnützen und schlecht vorstellbaren Adjektiven gestreckt wurden.

... Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.

/EDIT an Vorposter:


> ja, aber ein englisches, und die schreiben's klein ... wenn schon klugscheissen, dann besser vorher informieren wink.gif wink.gif



Er hat es allerdings eingedeutscht, damit unterliegt es unserer Rechtschreibreform, da es zum Zeitpunkt des Verfassens noch nicht in Anführungszeichen gekleidet war / ist.


----------



## blooooooody (25. Mai 2009)

Qwalle schrieb:


> ---> Coolness ist ein Nomen und wird daher groß geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*gähn* stimmt schon das man Nomen gross schreibt, aber in diesem zusammenhang ist es kein Nomen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Mai 2009)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man halt keine Antwort bekommt ist selbst schuld, aber man kann keinem Menschen vorschreiben wie er zu Sprechen hat.. Amüsant ist es aber alle male, das es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die sich in so etwas reinsteigern..



Naja das was für den Dialekt gilt, gilt auch übergreifend.

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass man normalerweise möchte, dass das was man schreibt auch gelesen wird (ist zumindest bei mir so)

Wenn ich mir also die Mühe mache, einen Thread zu erstellen oder auf einen Thread zu antworten investiere ich Zeit und Gerhinschmalz (also meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Da ist es doch ziemlich dämlich, das Geschriebene so zu verunstalten, dass die meisten potentiellen Leser nach ein paar Wörtern verärgert aufhören zu lesen.
Egal ob es sich dann um wirre Abkürzungen, Denglish, grausame Rechtschreibfehler oder (mein Liebling) ewig lange Texte ohne Absätze und Satzzeichen handelt. 

Das ist so als ob ihr ein leckeres Essen für eure Freunde kocht und das Ergebnis das mit Speisefarbe einheitlich grau einfärbt.
Man kann es zwar immer noch essen, trotzdem ist es irgendwie ähh und die Abreit war umsonst.


----------



## Nania (25. Mai 2009)

Schade, dass es Leute gibt, denen die Rechtschreibung so am Arsch vorbei geht. 
Ich bin auch nicht penibel, sonst würde ich hier mehr zerpflücken, aber überlegt doch mal (alle die sagen: "Meine Rechtschreibung gehört mir und kann somit allen anderen egal sein") was euch euer Chef/Lehrer sagen würde, wenn ihr ankommt, und eure eigene Rechtschreibung entwickelt? 
Genau das wollten die Gebrüder Grimm und Konrad Duden nämlich einschränken. 
Das einfach jeder so schrieb, wie er wollte (jaaa, lest mal ein paar alte Texte, das wird euch helfen, die jenigen zu verstehen, die hier sagen: "Rechtschreibung ist wichtig/gehört sich") 
Mir geht es auch eher weniger um Abkürzungen, aber wenn ich dann von manchen hier Posts lese, in denen nicht EIN Komma oder Punkt vorkommt, dann denke ich mir: Wer soll das denn noch lesen? 

Lest euch doch mal die Texte durch - wenn ihr schon meint, ohne Punkt und Komma schreiben zu müssen. 
Das ist UNLESBAR!


----------



## Dread01 (25. Mai 2009)

Warum so eine Diskussion in einem Wow Forum aufkommt ist eigentlich interessant und sollte fast schon untersucht werden.
Aber, so gerne ich Texte lese die auch als solche zu erkennen sind:

Dieses Thema sollte im Kultusministerium diskutiert werden.

Hier wird man auf sehr wenig Gegenliebe zu diesem Thema stossen, nehme ich an.
Von daher, richtet diese Petition lieber an die hierfür zuständigen Ansprechpartner und versucht die Welt da zu verbessern wo es der kleinste Hebel ist.
Nicht umsonst schneidet Deutschland bei PISA so "unterirdisch" ab.

Ergo, nicht Wow ist "böse" sondern die, die hinter der Tastatur sitzen, respektive die, die die, die hinter der Tastatur sitzen, be- / gelehrt haben (sollten/wollten).


----------



## Lodarius (25. Mai 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> @Lodarius:
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir läuft, aber ich lese eher kurze und knappe Sätze, die voll und ganz das ausdrücken, was gemeint wurde, anstatt von überdimensional, fussballfelderlange Sätze, die durch übermäßige und total übertriebene Anwendung von unnützen und schlecht vorstellbaren Adjektiven gestreckt wurden.
> 
> ... Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.



Ja, ich verstehe dich. Ich lese auch lieber kurze Sätze. Aber dein Satz ist ziemlich lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (25. Mai 2009)

Korrekt, das sollte er auch sein, um dir diese Problematik nocheinmal vor Augen zu führen.


----------



## mommel (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Der Umgang mit Dialekten
> 
> Wann habt Ihr das letzte Mal ein sauberes "nicht" lesen dürfen?
> "healn mach i aba net"
> ...


Was hat *net* bitte mit Bayrisch zu tun? Hessen sagen es auch, und so manch anderer Dialekt auch.

Mundart ist obendrein etwas schönes was man auch zum Ausdruck bringen sollte, wenn man es kann.


----------



## Kritiker (25. Mai 2009)

Ganz schlimm ist auch die konsequente Vertauschung von "den" und "denn", sowie natürlich der komplette Wegfall des Wortes "jemand", welches stets durch "wen" oder "wer" ersetzt wird.
Aber neben diesen Kleinigkeiten muss mal leider auch Dinge wie "schbrechen" oder "Schongze" lesen, was einem schon manchmal verstehen läßt, warum Deutschland bei der Pisa-Studie versagt.


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2009)

Kritiker schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm ist auch die konsequente Vertauschung von "den" und "denn", sowie natürlich der komplette Wegfall des Wortes "jemand", welches stets durch "wen" oder "wer" ersetzt wird.
> Aber neben diesen Kleinigkeiten muss mal leider auch Dinge wie "schbrechen" oder "Schongze" lesen, was einem schon manchmal verstehen läßt, warum Deutschland bei der Pisa-Studie versagt.


Okay, I give up. I don't understand you.
Was bedeutet 'schbrechen'? Und was zur Hölle will uns 'Schongze' mitteilen? Ich sagte ja, dass meine Muttersprache nicht deutsch ist, aber davon hab ich noch nie was gehört. Nichtmal 'Google' half mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batrion (25. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, aber irgendwie mag ich deinen Thread nicht.
Das ist doch totaler bockmist.
Mir ist das doch völlig latte wie die anderen schreiben.
damit musst du dann wohl klar kommen


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Mai 2009)

gähn...worum gings ? ich war kurz eingenickt


----------



## WeRkO (25. Mai 2009)

Ich zitiere dich mal: "eh lol widda nen tüp der zu doof für kappiren is wat i mein un mimimi schreit".
Die Rechtschreibung vieler WoW Spieler ist miserabel, keine Frage. Allerdings stört es mich weniger was in Chats geschrieben wird, da diese meist nur zur schnellen und unkomplizierten Kommunikation gut sind. 
Was mich viel mehr stört ist die Rechtschreibung in vielen Foren. Spricht (bzw. schreibt) man die Leute darauf an, sind sie angeblich Legastheniker. In einigen Fällen mag das gerne zutreffen, aber es ist doch verwunderlich wie viele Member es anscheinend sind. Jemand hier im Forum hat eine schöne Signatur (90% aller WoW-Spieler sind Legastheniker?!).
"Bemühen" um eine gute Rechtschreibung tu ich mich auch nur in Foren, da ein Chat nur zur schnellen Kommunikation dient (natürlich halte ich die Beiträge trotzdem verständlich).


----------



## Batrion (25. Mai 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Okay, I give up. I don't understand you.
> Was bedeutet 'schbrechen'? Und was zur Hölle will uns 'Schongze' mitteilen? Ich sagte ja, dass meine Muttersprache nicht deutsch ist, aber davon hab ich noch nie was gehört. Nichtmal 'Google' half mir...
> 
> 
> ...


Sprechen und Chance denk ich mal


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2009)

Batrion schrieb:


> Sprechen und Chance denk ich mal


Ah, thanks...

Darauf muss man mal kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> Vorab: Legasthenie ist anerkannt, das weiß ich. Ich möchte auch niemanden diffamieren,
> ...



Evolution FTW!!!
FTW=4tehWin! xD


----------



## zadros (25. Mai 2009)

me iz da Hanz an' me iz correctin' ya language ya no?


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

Wie tief muss man gesunken sein, um solch einen Thread zu eröffnen?
Ich verstehe es nicht..


----------



## Esda (25. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ...fullqoute....



super, danke! auf nen (hehe, tut mir leid) Fullqoute hab ich schon gewartet...


und, wo bleibt das Bild von Hans?


----------



## StrangeFabs (25. Mai 2009)

Uhm, mag sich noch wer über "wie" statt "als"  aufregen? oder "wo" statt einem bestimmten Artikel (der,die,das, nochmal für alle zur Erinnerung)? 
Das tolle an Sprache ist, dass sie dynamisch ist. Jemand der vor hundert Jahren gelebt hat würde sich jetzt sicher auch über meine außerordentlich seltsame Schreibweise wundern und mich als "unfähig" o.ä. bezeichnen.
Das ist bei solchem Nörgeln oft nicht anders, die Leute leben hinter der sprachlichen Evolution und vor allem noch in einer lokalen Sprachkugel - wundert mich da man ja gerade in WoW mit allen möglichen Dialekten konforntiert wird. Okay, man muss wohl auch irgendwie lernen damit umgehen zu können.

Ich sags mal so, ich kenne Leute aus allen Teilen Deutschlands und der Welt und ich steh auf Dialekte. Auf alle. Gut, ich hab mich früher auch über "wie" statt "als" aufgeregt..aber hey, ich bin drüber hinweg und erlaub mir jetzt hier Weisheit zu verbreiten.

Ja, es gibt auch heftige Fälle wie "Schongze" (seh ich leider auch sehr oft, und wer es nicht versteht, sprecht mal "Chance" laut aus) - die haben nichts mit Dialekt, Mundart oder (was meistens eher zutrifft) Umgangssprache zu tun. Aber selbst wenn ich Leute sehe die wirklich konsequent ein f statt einem v benutzen, weiß ich nicht ob das aus einfacher Rechtschreibschwäche, Legasthenie oder Dummheit passiert.
Trotzdem mal einen Zacken ruhiger angehen, denke ich. Wenn einer so schreibt wie er spricht oder wirren Müll dahinschreibt, tut er das in den seltensten Fällen mit Absicht oder um jemanden zu ärgern, sondern weil er irgend ein Problem mit dem Schreiben hat.. und - das ist jetzt meine Meinung und wird von einigen Samarithern jetzt wohl als Ignorant abgestempelt - es ist nicht aufgabe der WoW-Community das geradezubiegen. Wir würden es sowieso niemals schaffen (mal davon abgesehen wenn man denjenigen gut kennt..aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema), da haben andere Instanzen Arbeit vor sich (oder hinter sich und versagt..).


----------



## Mystic_Blue (25. Mai 2009)

Nett geschrieben und so wahr. 

Aber was ich dazu noch sagen wollte:



Marzani schrieb:


> Das, was nicht ohnehin im Aküfi (Abkürzfimmel) untergeht (zum Beispiel DD
> statt Damage Dealer) wird häufig bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt. Man wirbt


Abkürzungsfimmel wird doch mit AKF angekürzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immerhin wird wenigstens nicht _2 DDs _geschreiben....hoffe ich 



Nania schrieb:


> - Abkürzungen wie 1kW (Was soll denn das sein? Ein Kilowatt?)


Das heißt ja auch nicht 1kW sondern 1TW...Also eine Tonne Watt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> solange man es lesen kann ist es mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig wie man es schreibt
> und sry das mit dem seid seit ist eh doof^^ naja ich raff das seid seit eh selber noch nicht^^


Das Problem kommt aber irgendwann wenn Du hinterher selber nicht mehr lesen kannst was Du geschrieben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn mir einer so schreibt sag ich übrigens nur *WAS?*. Dann schreibt er/sie es halt nochmal....und meist sogar leserlicher dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (25. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich schlimm finde, sind:
> 
> - Sätze ohne Satzzeichen
> [...]



...?

Ich könnte es nachvollziehen wenn du dies jetzt auf Foren beiträge beziehen würdest, aber auf Chat-Gespräche? 

Dann wirst du mich hassen, denn ich nutze gezielt keine Satzzeichen in Chats, warum? Weil es Affig ist! Ein Chat ist für mich die Schriftliche Darstellung eines gespräches und mal ganz Ehrlich, sagst du nach jedem Satz punkt?? Ich glaube nicht...

Ich überlese die meisten Rechtschreibfehler, wenn man schnell tippt passieren nun einmal fehler, wobei ich sagen muss das mich diese ganze "geaba" langsam nervt. Solange es keine komplette Verstümmelung der Deutschensprache ist, wirds einfach Ignoriert, sonst gilt:

*Die Deutschesprache ist Freeware und nicht Opensource. *
D.h. jeder darf sie benutzen jedoch nicht verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (25. Mai 2009)

Ich wundere mich, über all diese (meist) jungen Menschen die so gleichgültig mit der Sprache umgehen und mehr und mehr etwas leben, was einer Volksverdummung gleich kommt. 

Jeder kann sich mal verschreiben. Dieser Fakt ist so alt wie die Schrift selbst. Aber heute nutzen Spieler/in den Deckmantel des Spieles um ihre Unfähigkeit im Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache zu verbergen. Wenn ich so etwas lese wie: „Es ist doch nur ein Spiel und damit Freizeit, soll er sich so ausdrücken wie er mag.“ Ja, soll er ruhig, wenn er wie eine 2 Watt Lämpchen wirken will. Sprache lebt und verändert sich mit der Zeit, aber sie wird leider stetig mehr und mehr durch den Dreck gezogen. Übrigbleibt ein trauriges Etwas aus falschen englisch und deutsch das durch Faulheit auf das wenigste verstümmelt wurde. 

Viele vor dem Rechner KÖNNEN nicht mal richtig schreiben. Wissen nicht einmal, wie der geistige Vater dieses Textes zu Anfang sagte, wo der Unterschied zwischen ´nen und ´ne ist. Aber anstatt sich mit den Gedanken zu beschäftigen etwas zulernen und sich damit auseinander zusetzen, kommt im besten Fall der Gedanke das es übertrieben sei zu wissen wofür die Abkürzungen stehen. Es ist also zu übertrieben kleinlich zu wissen was man schreibt? Zu verstehen was man dort genau verfasst? In der Lage ist, etwas korrekt auszudrücken? Meist kommt nur ein:: Ach drauf geschxxx ich tu´n imma nutz´n dat wi mia will un´n mia nich tut acht´n auf dat wat mia nix woll´n. Ok, das war überspitzt. Aber so viele zeigen sich hier einfach nur Primitiv und uneinsichtig...nein werden sogar noch dreister und fordern, dass ihr abgehackter Müll eine korrekte „www“ Sprache sei, die man so zu verstehen hat.

Ich verstehe nur eines: Das eine große Masse mit Scheuklappen einem Vorreiter folgt.  

Und natürlich geht es schneller „Suche für TM 1Tank, 1Heal, 2dds, dann go“ zu schreiben.....aber es geht auch anders, wenn man nur will: 
Noch folgende Plätze sind für die Todesmine frei:1 Krieger, 1Priester, 2 Schädlinge
Das ist auch kein enorm langer Text. Und auch hier versteht jeder sofort was gemeint ist.

Toleranz ist ein gutes Gut, soll jeder selber entscheiden wie er damit umgeht. Ich werde keine Toleranz bei diesem Thema zeigen und auch nur Scham und Trauer für all die Fürsprecher.
Und zu guter letzt sage ich eines noch mal. Sich in einem Text zu verschreiben, etwas zu vergessen,  ist nicht der Beinbruch. Es geht hier um die pure Unfähigkeit dazu, oder Unlust.


----------



## StrangeFabs (25. Mai 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> *Die Deutschesprache ist Freeware und nicht Opensource. *
> D.h. jeder darf sie benutzen jedoch nicht verändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o__O wtf? fuu? das möcht ich mal belegt haben.. oder sind bei der "Freeware" Forks erlaubt? sonst müssten wir alle Dialekte verklagen.
Natürlich ist die deutsche Sprache Open Source - nur ob meine Änderungen ins Repository zurückfließen ist eine andere Sache (was wie bei einem open source projekt von der Beliebheit/Nützlichkeit der Änderung abhängt, tolle Analogie)



> Noch folgende Plätze sind für die Todesmine frei:1 Krieger, 1Priester, 2 Schädlinge


warum nur Krieger als Tank? Warum nur Priester als Heiler? Was sind Schädlinge? Klingt eher nach etwas, das es zu vernichten gilt? Suchst du noch Trash-Mobs für die Instanz? Und wenn du in Zukunft nach Panzern für die Terasse der Magister suchst bin ich es aber der, der schief guckt.

*schauder* wie die Leute die zwanghaft deutsch in IT oder Wissenschaft wollen - da wo es passt: ja. Überall: niemals!


----------



## ikarus275 (25. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Wie tief muss man gesunken sein, um solch einen Thread zu eröffnen?
> Ich verstehe es nicht..


Ganz tief in die Welt von WoW und anderen dunklen Ansammlungen der PISA Generation.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (25. Mai 2009)

Ist das nicht egal ? 

Ich schreibe auch nich(t) alle Wörter aus wie zb: is(t) aus den Grunde, weils einfach kürzer ist und weniger Zeit kostet. 

*Zeit* = *Geld* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man den Sinn versteht ist mir das egal aber wenn ich anstatt einem *g* ein *q* lese denk ich mir auch : wie alt is der/die jenige nur ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber Rechtschreibflames im /2 würd ich dennoch nich machen.. 

EM EF GE


----------



## Asilon (25. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir is des so dass ich äußerst gerne schnell schreib (Zeit=Geld danke an Kanye für die Idee ^^) und mir deshalb einfach eine eigene Art angewöhnt hab zu schreiben...allerdings (hoffentlich ^^) so dass es andre leute noch verstehen können...es is durchaus nich so dass ich nicht "richtig" deutsch schreiben/sprechen kann aber mir isses ganz ehrlich in nem game einfach zu blöd solang die leute wissen was ich mein is doch alles gut ^^

Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben dass ich auch manchmal echt beinah durchdreh wenn ich eine dermaßen verkorkste aussprache/schreibart seh dass einem alles hochkommt un ma nix mehr versteht...nur find ichs echt nit schlimm wenn jemand "aber" oder "nicht" nich ausschreibt ^.^ (liegt wohl daran dass ichs selber mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Natürlich verbesser ich eine eigenen rechtschreibfehler genauso aber man kanns auch übertreiben ^^.

(Auch die "Gamersprache" verkorks ich gern ma wie zum beispiel "the haxx" statt "thx" aber auch nur weils halt lustig is hrhr ^^)

MfG

Andy


----------



## Mjuu (25. Mai 2009)

leider beschränkt sich die schwäche in der rechtschreibung nicht nur auf wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (25. Mai 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Das tolle an Sprache ist, dass sie dynamisch ist. Jemand der vor hundert Jahren gelebt hat würde sich jetzt sicher auch über meine außerordentlich seltsame Schreibweise wundern und mich als "unfähig" o.ä. bezeichnen.



Stimmt Sprachen entwickeln sich weiter, aber wenn sich die geschriebene Sprache in diese Richtung entwickelt, also Freistil á la WoW-Chat, gehöre ich lieber einer aussterbenden Rasse an.

Ich muss aber zugeben durchgehende Kleinschreibung stört mich nicht.  (obwohl naja Ausnahmen wie "der gefangene floh" könnten zu lustigen verwechslungen führen)

Lustiges Thema wir sollten vielleicht das gesammlte Wissen hier an die Bildungsminster/innen von Deutschland, Österreich und die deutschsprachige Schweiz schicken.

Mhm ich sehen eine Rechtschreibreform auf uns zukommen.


----------



## xeqtr` (25. Mai 2009)

Man kanns auch wirklich übertreiben @TE ._.


----------



## snif07 (25. Mai 2009)

Jaja das böse Internet, die blöden Gamer.

Wenn dich Abkürzungen ect. stören... zieh den stecker und geh in den Wald

Aus dem Fenster richtung Straße schauen ist normal, aber von der Straße in das Fenster schauen ist unhöflich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ich bilde mir über Leute die ich nicht kenne keine Meinung... Du tust es und dass finde ich schade


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2009)

_eh lol widda nen tüp der zu doof für kappiren is wat i mein un mimimi schreit_

Meine Antwort, sag mal was willst du von einem?

Mich wunderts nur das der Thread noch offen ist, bestimmt nichtmehr lange.

Hör auf dich als schutzbefohlenen der Deutschen Rechschreibung zu sehen und nimm WoW nicht zu ernst.

Es ist nicht das Leben und wenn du das nichtmehr wahrnimmst solltest du dir um andere sachen Sorgen machen.


----------



## Malorus (25. Mai 2009)

> Sprache lebt und verändert sich mit der Zeit, aber sie wird leider stetig mehr und mehr durch den Dreck gezogen.



genau das ist der punkt. sprache wandelt sich mit der zeit und nur weil euch diese veränderung nicht passt, muss sie nicht unbedingt negativ sein.
die leute haben schon immer über veränderungen gemeckert und zu sagen, dass es zu eurer zeit ja nie so gewesen sei und die jugend von damals viel disziplinierter war, ist der größte quatsch ,den ich je in meinem leben gelesen habe.
die vorherigen generationen haben schon immer über die veränderungen , die durch die jugend herbeigerufen wird ,gemeckert und das wird wohl leider auch so bleiben.
doch es will einfach nicht in meinen kopf ,wieso ihr euch darüber beschwert? ihr beherrscht die deutsche sprache doch und wie andere leute im job oder anderen situationen mit ihrer rechtschreibung zurechtkommen lasst mal ihre sorge sein.
es zwingt euch niemand eure stilistischen mittel über den haufen zu werfen und steno zu schreiben, also versucht andere leute nicht zu zwingen wie ihr zu schreiben und vorallem nicht in situationen in denen komplett ausformulierte sätze einem einen auf gut deutsch scheiß bringen.
wie heißt es so schön, leben und leben lassen.


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2009)

PS: Hat schon jemand reportet sonst mach ich es?


----------



## Kief (25. Mai 2009)

Also generell sag ich auch Wörter wie lol, rofn, nen (nein ´n und ´en benutze ich nicht).
Wenn es beim Tippen schnell gehen soll dann kommt auch mal das liebe "net" zum Vorschein.
Aber um mal Beispiele zu springen: "stärke is echt voll kuhl aba i geh lieber auf bew" <= OMG

Das regt dann echt schon auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (25. Mai 2009)

Aha, aber sonst ist dir nicht langweilig? (Mir ist in diesem Fall schon langweilig, weil ich hier ja ein Kommentar poste.) *arbeitslos?* *fg* (<-----Abkürzung)

War aber lustig zu lesen. Trotzdem (john) wayne interessierts?



lg Schnapsi


----------



## Kahadan (25. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe "den Verfall der deutschen Sprache" in WoW nicht.
Man schreibt inzwischen wie man spricht, bzw. der Spieler schreibt  so kurz wie möglich, um so viel Information so schnell wie möglich loszuwerden.
(Zum "Schnellschreiben" gehört auch das völlige ignorieren von Groß- und Kleinschreibung).

Das einzige, das ich wirklich als nervig empfinde, ist die mangelnde oder völlig falsche (bsp: lfg burg hero?) Interpunktion.
Ein Text ist einfach nicht lesbar wenn keine Kommata bzw. Satzendzeichen gesetzt werden.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (25. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> _eh lol widda nen tüp der zu doof für kappiren is wat i mein un mimimi schreit_
> 
> Meine Antwort, sag mal was willst du von einem?
> 
> ...



Jo /sign....
Wie schon gesagt, vll hat er/sie nichts zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (25. Mai 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> [...]
> Aus dem Fenster richtung Straße schauen ist normal, aber von der Straße in das Fenster schauen ist unhöflich
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso nur "in das Fenster schauen" ? - Einigen hier fällt eben auf, dass die deutsche Sprache, die ja so "toll" im Spiel vergewaltigt wird, auch ihren Weg AUS DEM SPIEL HERAUS findet. Wir werfen teilweise sogar Farbbeutel an diese Fenster aber die, die drinnen hocken, schert das einen Dreck.

Wenn es als "cool" gilt, nicht mehr verstanden zu werden, ist der Weg zum Neandertaler (und weiter zurück) nicht mehr weit. "Back to the roots" einmal anders.. Ohne mich!

Wer zu faul ist, die Landessprache zu lernen und anzuwenden, muss sich solche "Korrekturen" gefallen lassen - oder wird ausgegrenzt (was wohl keiner möchte).

MfG


----------



## Mungamau (25. Mai 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> gähn...worum gings ? ich war kurz eingenickt






EisblockError schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand reportet sonst mach ich es?



Ich liebe Zitatkollagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orker (25. Mai 2009)

Beispiele:

Der Umgang mit 'n, 'ne und 'nen

"ey lol der hat mir nen trinket weggewürfelt"
'nen steht für EINEN und ist demnach männlich, 'ne ist EINE und weiblich, 
'n ist EIN und sächlich. Ich lese in letzter Zeit fast nur noch "nen", 
ganz egal, worum es sich handelt. nen Trinket, nen Buch, nen Mädchen. 
Leute... EINEN MÄDCHEN?!


Der Umgang mit "seid" und "seit"

Ihr SEID Casuals und das nicht erst SEIT Wrath of the Lich King.
Geht es um Personen oder Dinge, die etwas SIND, steht da hinten ein D.
SEIT beschreibt die ZEIT. Leicht merkbar, reimt sich sogar.


Der Umgang mit Dialekten

Wann habt Ihr das letzte Mal ein sauberes "nicht" lesen dürfen?
"healn mach i aba net"
Ob "net" oder "ned", das Bayrisch schwappt wohl durch das gesammte
Land. "aba"!? Wisst Ihr eigentlich noch wie man das schreibt?
Fühlt Ihr Euch wirklich cool damit?






oiso ich sog da wos, in wern (Wien) schaut der Dialekt gonz ondas aus. Wennst amoi nen Vollblut Werner hearst wirst afoch depatt. Wennst ned mitkummst. Najo wenn manche mich im TS hearn find ichs witzig. ^^ Wennst einfach zum lachen anfangen wenn ich nur depatt sag. (Kann auch Deutsche Rechtschreibung warum Deutsche Rechtschreibung wenn Dialekt auch geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ned so vü herum dran bitte.


----------



## Bracke (25. Mai 2009)

Ich finde euch sehr Spaßig.

1. Es ist halt net jeder der ,in Deutschland so unglaublich dämlichen, Rechtschreibung so mächtig wie ihr...
Nicht jeder studiert Germanistik oder hat deutsch Leistung.

2. Es macht keinen Spaß beim zocken auch noch groß darüber nach zu denken wie man etwas schreibt oder Romane zu verfassen.
Deshalb die Abkürzungen.
Wenn ihr euch zum Beruf machen wollt ander zu korrigieren dann Studiert doch grade alle deutsch auf Lehramt in den meisten Bundesländern werden Fachkräfte in diesem Fach gesucht. 

3. Es macht einfach zu viel spaß wie ihr in die Luft geht wenn der Normale Durchschnittsgamer postet.

Und da es a zum Glück keine Strafen für schlechte Rechtschreibung gibt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (25. Mai 2009)

mich stören viel mehr die leute, die gleich auf jeden fehler aufmerksam machen müssen. Das ist einfach nur kindisch. Man kennt die Person die da sitzt nicht. Vll sitzt auch ein Deutschlehrer hinterm PC und schreibt trotz seiner Kenntnisse so^^ Die meisten werden aber gleich beleidigend und schieben mal wieder alles auf die ach so schlimme jugend...


----------



## Schnapsleiche (25. Mai 2009)

Orker schrieb:


> ...................
> oiso ich sog da wos, in wern (Wien) schaut der Dialekt gonz ondas aus. Wennst amoi nen Vollblut Werner hearst wirst afoch depatt. Wennst ned mitkummst. Najo wenn manche mich im TS hearn find ichs witzig. ^^ Wennst einfach zum lachen anfangen wenn ich nur depatt sag. (Kann auch Deutsche Rechtschreibung warum Deutsche Rechtschreibung wenn Dialekt auch geht
> 
> 
> ...




Najo, i sog nua. Sats froh, dass mia ned bam sprechn zuahean messts. Ba dem Weana do oba mia gehts jo nu. Mea sog i jetzt amoi ned.


----------



## -Migu- (25. Mai 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> mich stören viel mehr die leute, die gleich auf jeden fehler aufmerksam machen müssen. Das ist einfach nur kindisch. Man kennt die Person die da sitzt nicht. Vll sitzt auch ein Deutschlehrer hinterm PC und schreibt trotz seiner Kenntnisse so^^ Die meisten werden aber gleich beleidigend und schieben mal wieder alles auf die ach so schlimme jugend...



Aber meistens ist es eben die Jugend. Und was hat das mit kindisch zu tun? Es würde den Leuten ja helfen, wenn sie sich ihre Fehler merken würden, um sie dann nicht nochmal und nochmal zu begehen. 
Wenn ich jemanden korrigiere, dann mein ich das nicht im Sinne von "haha, du bist so dumm, du kannst nicht mal richtig schreiben", sondern eher im Sinne von "Hey, du hast hier was falsch geschrieben, merk dir das doch mal". 
Vielleicht kommt das nicht immer richtig rüber, aber ich für meinen Teil meine es so. 

Und wenn ein Deutschlehrer so schreibt, ist die Wurzel allen Übels gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

sagt mal wird euch das nicht zu Dumm??
Regt euch noch drüber auf wie die Chars aussehen usw usw usw.
Wenn es danach geht habt ihr an allem was zu Mäckern und zu Motzen 
ich finde es einfach nur Kindisch solche Threads zu öffnen
wenn es euch ned passt dann hört auf und geniest euer RL



Wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie sich gerne behalten und an die Wand nageln!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (25. Mai 2009)

noch mal an die Ignoranten und Lernresistenten:

- es geht nicht um die Verwendung von im i-net durchaus üblicher Abkürzungen
- es geht nicht um wow-abkürzungen (obwohl beides auch übertrieben werden kann und sicher auch welche stört)
- es geht schon garnicht um die natürliche Anpassung der Sprache

Es geht einfach darum, dass es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Umgangssprache, generell gesprochener Sprache, Dialekten und eben der offiziellen Schriftsprache gibt. Diese Schriftsprache gehorcht Regeln und ist eben nicht frei nach Schnauze zu nutzen. Das dies nicht die Idee böser Lehrer oder penibler Klugscheißer ist, sondern durchaus einen sinnvollen Hintergrund hat, scheint ihr nicht wahrhaben zu wollen, daher spare ich mir auch hier größere Ausflüge.
Niemand zieht sich an einem Satz im Chat hoch, der eh nur aus 4 Wörtern besteht, dass dort die Interpunktion mißachtet wurde. Aber mit welcher Arroganz hier manche Leute auch noch für sich reklamieren, dass Sprache frei und vor allem veränderlich sei und wir kein Recht hätten jemanden vorzuschreiben wie er zu schreiben hat, ist einfach nur unerträglich.

Und das Ende ist absehbar, wie ich in meiner Zeit als Lehrkraft feststellen mußte:

- wozu rechnen lernen, hab doch Taschenrechner
- wozu schreiben lernen, hab doch Autokorrektur

Solange ihr euch in der Schule (oder eben nicht) rumdrückt, mag das alles aus eurer Warte auch so sein, aber im echten Leben angekommen dann auch ein "ey chäf, lol du nub, kann schreiben wie ich will, setz den kundenfutzi doch einfach auf igno wenns ihm nisch past wie isch schrieb xD!"?


----------



## lokker (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Aber meistens ist es eben die Jugend. Und was hat das mit kindisch zu tun? Es würde den Leuten ja helfen, wenn sie sich ihre Fehler merken würden, um sie dann nicht nochmal und nochmal zu begehen.
> Wenn ich jemanden korrigiere, dann mein ich das nicht im Sinne von "haha, du bist so dumm, du kannst nicht mal richtig schreiben", sondern eher im Sinne von "Hey, du hast hier was falsch geschrieben, merk dir das doch mal".
> Vielleicht kommt das nicht immer richtig rüber, aber ich für meinen Teil meine es so.
> 
> ...



schon wieder diese Vorurteile.... Wenn man alles glaubt was im Fernseh läuft dann hast du recht ja, alle Jugendliche sind ohne Ausnahme dumm. Außerdem hilfst du dieser Person in den meisten Fällen überhaupt nicht. Meinste alle versuchen hier perfekt wie im Diktat zu schreiben? In einem Forum? Sowas kannste bei wichtigen Sachen machen aber hier ist es für einige bestimmt unangenehm darauf aufmerksam gemacht zu werden. Sowas ist mehr als nur kindisch. Du schnauzt auf der Straße auch nicht jemanden an wenn er sich mal verspricht oder?


----------



## spawnofanger (25. Mai 2009)

.....und gib mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen die ich nicht ändern kann.....

ich glaub zwar nich an Gott aber der musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (25. Mai 2009)

gross- und kleinschreibung is egal.
tippfehler wie diesre hire auch.

was nich tgeht sind grammattikfehler und falsche satzkonstruktionen.
'nen' 'n' 'ne' zu verwechseln? fail.
seit und seid verwechseln? fail.
das und dass verwechseln? fail.
usw...

naja, blizzards kundenpolitik treibt eben auch immer mehr angelernte legastheniker zu WoW...
denn hand aufs herz, so viele egastheniker wie falschschreiber im netz gibts in ganz deutschland nicht.
und echte legastheniker sind mit word-rechtschreibkorrektur auch durchaus dazu in der lage, llesbare texte zu verfassen.
was hier im forum so entsteht ist zu 50% faulheit und zu 50% dummheit.


----------



## -Migu- (25. Mai 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> schon wieder diese Vorurteile.... Wenn man alles glaubt was im Fernseh läuft dann hast du recht ja, alle Jugendliche sind ohne Ausnahme dumm. Außerdem hilfst du dieser Person in den meisten Fällen überhaupt nicht. Meinste alle versuchen hier perfekt wie im Diktat zu schreiben? In einem Forum? Sowas kannste bei wichtigen Sachen machen aber hier ist es für einige bestimmt unangenehm darauf aufmerksam gemacht zu werden. Sowas ist mehr als nur kindisch. Du schnauzt auf der Straße auch nicht jemanden an wenn er sich mal verspricht oder?



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die ganze Jugend dumm ist. Ich gehöre ja selber dazu. Aber (grosses Aber), in einem Forum sollte man auf gewisse Regeln der Rechtschreibung achten. Vorallem Verwendung der Satzzeichen erleichtert das Lesen der Posts ungemein. 
Auch wenn jetzt Alles klein geschrieben ist, stört es mich nicht. Es geht mir persönlich nur darum, dass die Leute ihre Posts durchlesen und nicht z.B. in einem Wort Buhcstabne (<-Absicht) vertauscht haben und auf die Lesbarkeit des Textes achten, vorallem wenn sie Hilfe der Community verlangen.


----------



## Malorus (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Aber meistens ist es eben die Jugend. Und was hat das mit kindisch zu tun? Es würde den Leuten ja helfen, wenn sie sich ihre Fehler merken würden, um sie dann nicht nochmal und nochmal zu begehen.
> Wenn ich jemanden korrigiere, dann mein ich das nicht im Sinne von "haha, du bist so dumm, du kannst nicht mal richtig schreiben", sondern eher im Sinne von "Hey, du hast hier was falsch geschrieben, merk dir das doch mal".
> Vielleicht kommt das nicht immer richtig rüber, aber ich für meinen Teil meine es so.
> 
> ...



die sache ist, niemand hat euch um eure hilfe gebeten. die meisten wissen selber , dass ihr geschreibsel in wow nur so von rechtschreibfehlern trieft, doch stört es sie nicht, da es im wow chat darum geht den inhalt möglichst schnell zu vermitteln und kein buch zu schreiben.
wenn jemand dir sagt, ich habe eine rechtschreibschwäche, es wäre nett, wenn ihr mich auf meine fehler aufmerksam macht, damit ich sie das nächste mal nicht mehr mache , ist es ja vollkommen in ordnung.
doch drängt leuten, die sich nicht für eure meinung interessieren, eure belehrungen auf.
sucht euch eine beschäftigung oder werdet hundetrainer , denen könnt ihr alles beibringen wie ihr lustig seid und die sind euch auch sogar noch dankbar dafür.

wenn jemand meine hilfe benötigt, so helfe ich ihm im normalfall, auch wenn ich sehe dass jemand vielleicht hilfe braucht ,frage ich ihn danach und dränge ihm meine hilfe nicht auf.
lasst die leute leben, wie sie es für richtig halten, solange sie eure persönliche freiheit dabei nicht angreifen, geht es euch nunmal nichts an.



> Es geht einfach darum, dass es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Umgangssprache, generell gesprochener Sprache, Dialekten und eben der offiziellen Schriftsprache gibt. Diese Schriftsprache gehorcht Regeln und ist eben nicht frei nach Schnauze zu nutzen



genau! es gibt einen unterschied zwischen diesen beiden. man muss nur zwischen realität und wichtigen ernstzunehmenden situationen und chatgesprächen, um denen es komplett nebensächliche dinge geht, unterscheiden. ich denke wer das nicht kann, ist eh nicht teil dieser diskussion, da jene auch komplett ohne chat und internet einfach nicht in der lage dazu wären normales, ich sage mit absicht nicht gutes oder perfektes deutsch, zu schreiben.
auch denke ich nicht, dass es die angelegenheit von anderen leuten ist, den schreibstil von anderen zu beurteilen, da ich denke , dass dies eine persönliche sache ist und wenn man sich dafür entscheidet zu schreiben wie man eben schreibt, muss man nunmal mit den konsequenten, wie z.b. schlechte aussicht auf einen job rechnen, doch gibt das noch längst keinem das recht einem anderen seine ansichten aufzudrängen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2009)

Arzt: "Herr Müller. Ihrem Sohn fehlt absolut nichts. Er ist einfach nur dumm."
Herr Müller: "Dum?"
Sohn: "Nach Hause Mama?"

Ich gebe es zu. Ich verstehe die heutige Jugend auch nicht mehr richtig, wenn sie loslegen mit ihrem Jugendjargon. Aber bitte, sie sollten dann doch in der Lage sein, sich verständlich mit anderen Personen zu unterhalten.
Beginne ich mit meinem Kumpfel, der auch WoW spielt, im Spieljargon zu plaudern, dann schauen uns andere Passanten oder Freunde auch mit einem leeren Gesichtsausdruck an.

Es fehlt der heutigen Jugend nicht an Intelligenz. Das nun überhaupt nicht. Es fehlt ihnen einfach die nötige Anpassungsfähigkeit. Wer sie nicht versteht ist ein alter Sack. Jemand den es nicht zu würdigen lohnt und man erstmals disst, beleidigt oder was man heutzutage dazu sagt.

Ob das nun deshalb ist, weil auf dem Schulhof dieser Jargon angewandt wird, oder daran, dass die Lehrer oder Eltern es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, den Jugendlichen die Kommunikation zwischen zwei Parteien beizubringen, weiss ich nicht und will ich auch nicht wissen.
Ich möchte in einer Welt, in der es schon genug offizielle Sprachen (laut Wikipedia 6500) gibt und einige davon gebräuchlich (Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch, Italienisch, etc.) sind einfach mit Leuten im eigenen Land mehr oder weniger vernünftig kommunizieren.
WoW besitzt Fachjargons, ja. Diese beziehen sich jedoch auf Wörter wie 'Tanken', 'Ini', 'Portstein' oder 'RS' und nicht auf Grammatik oder Sprachinhalte wie 'Aber', 'Nicht', 'Seid/Seit', etc.

Und für die reale Welt sei gesagt. WoW ist ein Spiel... Wie ihr darin sprecht oder schreibt ist euch überlassen (aber bitte eben so, damit man euch versteht), schleppt diesen Wortschatz aber nicht aus dem Spiel hinaus (es sei denn, ihr sprecht mit einem 'Leidensgenossen').

MfG
Ein Leidensgenosse


----------



## Benrok (25. Mai 2009)

Es stimmt schon, dass die deutsche Sprache oft quasi "vergewaltigt" wird.
Allerdings muss man dazu sagen dass diese Sprache die ja eigentlich von Handys kommt damit man schneller schreiben kann.
In Dialekten schreiben find ich so unnötig nur mit Freunden manchmal ein Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Sätze wie : "Ey, rofl fettz gepwndt nub" sind schrecklich.
Und dass mit dem thx und ty geht mir auch auf die Nerven. 
Überhaupt diese ganzen Anglizismen.
Ich versuche auch meistens die deutschen Begriffe zu verwenden ausser in Fällen in denen die wirklich lächerlich sind.
gruß
Benrok


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> Also generell sag ich auch Wörter wie lol, rofn, nen (nein ´n und ´en benutze ich nicht).
> Wenn es beim Tippen schnell gehen soll dann kommt auch mal das liebe "net" zum Vorschein.
> Aber um mal Beispiele zu springen: "stärke is echt voll kuhl aba i geh lieber auf bew" <= OMG
> 
> ...



Als ich würde sagen wenn ich schnell schreiben müsste: ich geh lieber auf agi als auf stärke
Abkrzungen und so sind Ok aber ich habe nochnie gesehen das jemand so schreibt wie dein Beispiel.




Benrok schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon, dass die deutsche Sprache oft quasi "vergewaltigt" wird.
> Allerdings muss man dazu sagen dass diese Sprache die ja eigentlich von Handys kommt damit man schneller schreiben kann.
> In Dialekten schreiben find ich so unnötig nur mit Freunden manchmal ein Spaß
> 
> ...




also das mit dem thx und ty ist eigentlich in Ordnung, nur dieses kkthxbb nervt.


----------



## Urengroll (25. Mai 2009)

ih glaupe daz dass jedtz dehr 1000. Tread isd woh geschriben wiert daz alez doff isd.
najha ih führ mäinnen teihl kan nurr saken daz miech daz niecht stöhrt
sol doh jeter soh schreipen wieh ehr mak.................^^






p.ß.
The Message is Important!


----------



## lokker (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die ganze Jugend dumm ist. Ich gehöre ja selber dazu. Aber (grosses Aber), in einem Forum sollte man auf gewisse Regeln der Rechtschreibung achten. Vorallem Verwendung der Satzzeichen erleichtert das Lesen der Posts ungemein.
> Auch wenn jetzt Alles klein geschrieben ist, stört es mich nicht. Es geht mir persönlich nur darum, dass die Leute ihre Posts durchlesen und nicht z.B. in einem Wort Buhcstabne (<-Absicht) vertauscht haben und auf die Lesbarkeit des Textes achten, vorallem wenn sie Hilfe der Community verlangen.



Für mich ist ein Forum bei weitem nicht so wichtig. Rechtschreibfehler und falsche Satzzeichen machen garnix, solange man den Text versteht. Das Problem ist einfach das jeder blöd angemacht wird, sobald er nur den kleinsten Fehler macht. Ich weiss auch net wie du jemandem hier helfen möchtest. Fast immer kommen nur so blöde Sprüche wie "geh mal wieder zur schule, das kann ja kein schwein lesen" oder "bist du ausländer? das ist ja furchtbar zum lesen dein text". Erwachsenes Verhalten sieht für mich anders aus. Du kannst natürlich auch jedesmal den Text rauskopieren und Fehler rot markieren. Wenn das dann aber jeder machen würde, könnte man den ganzen Thread vergessen. Einfach drüber hinweglesen.... Wenn es wirklich so schlimm ist, einfach den ganzen Thread ignorieren. Zudem gibt es auch wirklich Leute die es einfach nicht besser können, aber trotzdem Hilfe brauchen. Aber wegen so einer Pingelichkeit wird er diese Hilfe nie bekommen.


----------



## Deathmagica (25. Mai 2009)

Ich sags mal ehrlich, ich finde es wirklich übertrieben wie sich hier über kleinigkeiten aufgeregt wird.

Ich bin ein Franke und das auch gerne, also verwende ich auch hin und wieder mein Fränkisch. Und selbst wenn ich mit nicht Franken unterhalten wissen sie genau, was ich meine. Ich hatte demnach auch nie Probleme irgendetwas zu finden, da man bei Akzenten einfach den Satzzusammenhang lesen sollte und, dann weis sogar der Nicht Franke, Bayer, Sachse oder was auch immer was derjenige will.

Und auch das mit den Abkürzungen ist völlig übertrieben, sich darüber so aufzuregen.
Und für alle die die Abkürzungen nicht kennen oder einfach keinen Plan haben, was damit gemeint ist. 
Hier die wichtigsten:

Lfm = Looking for Members = Ich suche nach Mitgleidern für eine Gruppe / Schlachtzug
Lfg = Looking for Group = Suche nach einer Gruppe für eine Instanz
DD = Damage Dealer = Schadensverursacher 
1KW = Tausendwinter

Die Abkürzungen für die Instanzen:

BWL = Blackwinglair = Pechschwingenhort
ZG = Zul' Guru
ZA = Zul' Aman
TU Hero = Turm Heroisch
MC = Molten Core = Geschmolzener Kern
TDM = Terasse des Magisters

Nur um mal die häufigsten aufzuzählen.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Leute konzentriert euch dochmal aufs Gesamtspiel und nicht auf so unwichtigen Einzelheiten.

In diesem Sinne. Liebe Grüße aus dem Frangenland
Deathmagica


----------



## fabdiem (25. Mai 2009)

nur mal anbei:

forums diskussionen werden überbewertet

egal wie viel und was ihr schreibt

es ändert sich nix

jeder ist hier anonym und macht was er will


----------



## Rise Above (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch große Probleme mit solchen Leuten, ich versuche Sie auch meistens zu berichtigen, aber auf eine Weise, wie Sie es auch verstehen.

Z.B. im Arathibecken heute Mittag: Spieler X: "Ey ihr kak nubs alta, learn tu play!", wie man sieht, haben wir dieses Arathibecken verloren, dennoch habe ich es kurz vor der Niederlage geschafft folgenden Satz loszuwerden: "Ey, du Vollidiot, wenn du schon flamest, dann bitte richtig, also schreib das nächste mal lieber 'Ey, Ihr kack Neulinge, lernt erst einmal richtig zu spielen!'".

Kurz: Mich kotzt das so richtig an, sowas zu lesen! SO RICHTIG HEFTIG! 

Aber man kann ja wohl wenig gegen so etwas tun, dennoch tu ich mein bestes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (25. Mai 2009)

Ach ich geb's auf. Ihr versteht nicht was ich meine.

Ihc hbe es versucht das irh besser shcreiben lernt aba ir woltl es nich ey omfg!!!1111 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stell dir nun mal einen etwas längeren Text, ganz ohne Satzzeichen und Tippfehler vor. Viel Spass beim Lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Mai 2009)

/VOTE 4 CLOSE


----------



## Kahadan (25. Mai 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> Z.B. im Arathibecken heute Mittag: Spieler X: "Ey ihr kak nubs alta, learn tu play!",



Warum kommt mir dieser "Vorfall" so unwahrscheinlich vor? ... 


Ich glaube hier wird einiges dramatisiert.


----------



## Chínín (25. Mai 2009)

Ach, wird doch eh alles immer kacker!


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Mai 2009)

Ich musst echt Lachen wie ich dein Zeug gelesn hab ^.^
Und ob du Bayern magst oder *net*, is mir wurscht. Ich bin einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, das ist ein SPIEL und NET das echte Leben! ;D


----------



## Malorus (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ach ich geb's auf. Ihr versteht nicht was ich meine.
> 
> Ihc hbe es versucht das irh besser shcreiben lernt aba ir woltl es nich ey omfg!!!1111
> 
> ...



dann lies soetwas halt nicht.
wie vorhin erwähnt, dies sind konsequenzen mit denen der autor seinen textes rechnen muss, wenn er sich entscheidet auf grammatik, rechtschreibung und stilistische mittel fast komplett zu verzichten. wir haben kein recht ihm da rein zu reden.
ich habe nie gesagt , dass ich sowas gut heiße , doch kann ich leute, die anderen etwas aufdrängen, einfach sowas von gar nicht ab.für mich ist sowas keine hilfbereitschaft ,sondern selbstgefälligkeit.


----------



## Petu (25. Mai 2009)

fjuden schrieb:


> (...)Wenn ich da drinnen bin und am daddeln bin, muss es schnell gehen und ich muss schon genug auf die Rechschreibung in der Schule achten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum muss es schnell gehen? Bist du in dem Spiel auf der Flucht ?



> Jugendgelalle



Da kannst Du mal sehen, was aus der "Jugend" geworden ist.


----------



## lokker (25. Mai 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ach ich geb's auf. Ihr versteht nicht was ich meine.
> 
> Ihc hbe es versucht das irh besser shcreiben lernt aba ir woltl es nich ey omfg!!!1111
> 
> ...



wie schon oft erwähnt wurde, können einige Leute einfach nicht besser schreiben (die Ursache sei mal dahingestellt). Aber du wirst ihnen am wenigsten helfen können. Außer du kopierst immer den kompletten Text und verbesserst ihn. Denn einfach nur zu sagen "du hast da einen fehler gemacht" ohne zu sagen welcher es ist, müsste dir doch auch sinnlos erscheinen? Jemanden darauf aufmerksam zu machen ist einfach unhöflich. Du weisst einfach NICHT wer dahinter sitzt. Meinst du weil ich hier "lol" hinschreibe, tue ich das auch in der Schule oder sonst wo? Trenn doch einfach mal beides von einander....


----------



## Liberiana (25. Mai 2009)

Recht hat er schon, wie schon im Buch: "Der Genitiv ist dem Dativ sein Tod" steht: 



> Was kann man auf die Freundlichkeit oder den Dank eines anderen Menschen, wenn
> dieser sich zum Ausdrücken des Dankes noch nicht einmal die Zeit nimmt "Danke" auszuschreiben?


(oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm....wurde dieses Thema jetzt nicht gefühlte 100 mal durchgekaut?


----------



## Dabow (25. Mai 2009)

Ich verbesser die Leute " immer " , die nicht richtig schreiben können


----------



## Akilonic (25. Mai 2009)

Also mir gehts manchmal tierisch aufn Sack, wenn die einzelnen Buchstaben vertauscht werden. Wenns nur ab und zu mal passiert ist es ja auch ok, aber in jedem . Wort? Das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Groß- und Kleinschreibung sind mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, da man auch alles versteht, selbst wenns klein geschrieben ist. Ich achte normalerweise auch nicht auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, aber rechtschreibung ist wenigstens zu 90% Pfilcht!!! In stressigen Situationen störts mich allerdings nicht, wenn mal etwas nicht ganz so genau geschrieben ist, hauptsache, man weiß, was gemeint ist (damit meine ich jetzt so Raids oder so, wenn ma schnell was mitgeteilt werden muss. Was die Abkürzungen angeht, so is mir das eigentlich ziemlich egal, hauptsache es werden nicht solche benutzt, die keine Sau kennt, oder die man sich grad erst ausgedacht hat (ich benutze selber genug  Abkürzungen, weil ich einfach keine Lust hab, wenn ich nur was kurzes will, z.B. dass n Verzauberer mal seinen Beruf postet, erst nen langen Text zu schreiben. 


Fazit: Die meisten Sachen sind mir im Prinzip egal, meistens weiß man ja auch immer, was gemeint ist, aber an manchen Tagen denkt man dann: "bin ich hier in der Psychiatrie gelandet? ich wollte doch nur WoW spielen?!"


----------



## Shizo. (25. Mai 2009)

Rofl ws wil da fred (kracher) ersteler dmt bloß saqn ??????
ih weis net waß er maint !!!!!!
Ir etwah???

Ironie off*

So, mich stört es zwar aber es bringt nichts sich darüber aufzuregen. Ausserdem solang ich es entziffern kann und keinen
Augenkrebs bekommen, geht es ja noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (25. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich schlimm finde, sind:
> 
> - Sätze ohne Satzzeichen
> - übertrieben viele Satzzeichen, insbesondere Ausrufezeichen, Fragezeichen und beides kombiniert
> ...



Völlig übereinstimmend mit meiner Meinung!


----------



## Kráin94 (25. Mai 2009)

Hiho!
ich geh mal auf deine punkte alle einzeln ein:
1. ich finds ok wenn man ´n´´nen´etc benutzt...aber alles mit ´nen´ abzukürzen is schwachsinn...dann wenigstens mit nur mit ´n´ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.seit oder seid...das hab ich persönlich jetzt noch nirgentwo entdeckt...da schon eher sowas wie ´nähmlich´ ^^

3.die dialekte...was hast du dagegen?es ist 1. kürzer und 2. hört es sich besser an

4.Der Umgang mit den Klassen und Rollen...ob heilpala oder palaheiler...wo is der unterschied?
ok wenn mans ganz genau nimmt...aber da kann man doch wohl n auge zurdrücken, oder?

5.leerzeichen da wo sie eigentich nicht hingehören...das hab ich bisher genausowenig entdeckt, keine ahnung wo du die beiden sachen herhast^^aber is von server  zu server anders =)

6.Der Umgang mit den Höflichkeitsfloskeln...ok ´plz´´plx´ müssen nich sein.aber ´pls´´thx´´np´etc find ich vollkommen angemessen.wenn ich mit meinem magier jemandem ein portal mache, soll der mir den chat nich gleich mit einer dankesrede zuspammen.ein einfaches ´thx´ reicht doch !

7.der umgang mit der englischen sprache...nunja...einiges wie ´dd, gear, equip, dmg´ etc sind doch ok.allerdings find ich die von dir angesprochenen wörter "procress raid" und vor allem "mufmend" auch ein wenig affig.

fazit : in dem ein oder anderen punkt stimm ich dir zu, aber bei den meisten versteh ich dich nich.
es ist kürzer, hört sich besser an und (fast) jeder versteht es!

MfG Kráin

edit:
 ÜBERHAUPT nicht verstehen, kann ich die leute , die sich über fehlende groß- und kleinschreibung beschweren!das macht es kein bischen schwieriger den text zu lesen.außerdem ist es für diejeniger unter uns , die nicht wie wir mit der 10-Fingerschreibtechnik gesegnet sind sehr aufwendig darauf zu achten.
ich könnte das höchstens bei kleinkindern verstehen, die noch nichts aus dem textzusammenhang erschließen können und das ´Haus´ nicht erkennen , wenn es klein geschrieben wird.
ist jetzt nich böse gemeint, ist halt meine meinung =)


----------



## Keksautomat (25. Mai 2009)

hab abgestümt vür 
Es geht mir auf die Nerven, aber ich sage nichts, weil ich sowieso nichts ändern kann.

ACHTUNG! Ironie war gerade kurz Online ~.~


----------



## Darkfire936 (25. Mai 2009)

Mich nervt diese miese Rechtschreibung wirklich sehr. Am schlimmstem finde ich, dass viele Spieler Wörter mit er oder r durch a ersten
z.B Alta, Mia, Dia oder eva. Wenn ich so etwas sehe könnte ich kotzen. Bei mir werden solche Leute meistens dumm eingestuft.


----------



## snif07 (25. Mai 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Wenn es als "cool" gilt, nicht mehr verstanden zu werden, ist der Weg zum Neandertaler (und weiter zurück) nicht mehr weit. "Back to the roots" einmal anders.. Ohne mich!



Natürlich tragen es viele in die Welt hinaus... aber reden wir hier nicht über WoW?

Tja wie entstanden die kürzungen?

Blicken wir in Richtung Ego-Shooter

Da hast du nicht die Zeit einen dicken Roman zu schreiben... also verwende ich kürzel die jedem bekannt sein sollten.
Deine Vorfahren würden dich vermutlich verprügeln und wären entsetzt über dein Hochdeutsch... 

"Wenn es cool gilt nicht mehr verstanden zu werden"

Glaubst du einer mit nem Bayrischen Dialekt findet es cool wenn ihn der Hamburger nicht versteht?


----------



## eimer07 (25. Mai 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Mich nervt diese miese Rechtschreibung wirklich sehr. Am schlimmstem finde ich, dass viele Spieler Wörter mit er oder r durch a ersten
> z.B Alta, Mia, Dia oder eva. Wenn ich so etwas sehe könnte ich kotzen. Bei mir werden solche Leute meistens dumm eingestuft.




so eine einstellung halt ich für ziemlich dumm. Die Persönlichkeit spielt wohl keine Rolle mehr oder? Mich kotzen so Vorurteile richtig an.


----------



## Nania (25. Mai 2009)

Sind nur leider häufig keine Vorurteile.

Wenn ich jemanden auf der Straße so reden hören, dann mach ich entweder einen großen Bogen oder in meinem Kopf formt sich folgender Gedanke: Oh, schau mal, ein Intelligenzbackstein. 

Entschuldige, aber dieser Hip-Hop-Slang ist echt nicht gerade das, was man als Hochdeutsch bezeichnen kann. Ich verbinde damit immer die Leute, die ihre Hosen nicht richtig tragen können, deren Hemden mindestens 4 Nummern zu groß sind und deren Konversationen sich auf einem wahrlich unterirdischen "Hamma-Alda"-Niveau befinden. 
Wer das dann auch noch im Spiel macht....


----------



## Mungamau (25. Mai 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ih glaupe daz dass jedtz dehr 1000. Tread isd woh geschriben wiert daz alez doff isd.
> najha ih führ mäinnen teihl kan nurr saken daz miech daz niecht stöhrt
> sol doh jeter soh schreipen wieh ehr mak.................^^
> 
> ...



DUMM?!


----------



## Deregond (25. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Hmm....wurde dieses Thema jetzt nicht gefühlte 100 mal durchgekaut?


Untertreib mal bitte nicht! ^^


----------



## lokker (25. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Sind nur leider häufig keine Vorurteile.
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden auf der Straße so reden hören, dann mach ich entweder einen großen Bogen oder in meinem Kopf formt sich folgender Gedanke: Oh, schau mal, ein Intelligenzbackstein.
> 
> ...



manche merken wohl nicht was ein Vorurteil ist und was nicht. Ja und dann reden manche Leute so (manche, aber bei weitem nicht alle). Aber nur weil sie so reden heißt das noch lange nicht das sie jeden Tag durch die Straßen laufen, mit aufgedrehter Musik und alles kapput machen. Ein Glück denkt nicht jeder so wie du. Immer das gleiche, jeder der Hip-Hop hört kann nicht schreiben usw. Wie alt bist du wenn ich mal so fragen darf? Oder von wo greifst du deine unglaubliche Menschenkenntniss her?


----------



## bartxD (25. Mai 2009)

Ach, Mist... du hast mir meine Idee geklaut wollte auch ein Thema eröffnen über den Sprachverfall in WoW.
Ich weis nicht ob's schon mal gesagt wurde, aber ich sag nur 'archeavment' oh man wenn man weder Englisch noch Deutsch kann sollte man es 
am besten sein lassen und auch sehr beliebt sind solche Fehler: den ich bin....,wen ich komme.... oder diese Kryptischen abkürzungen, die ich überhaubt nicht
entziffern kann, was zum Henker bedeutet Lfm?

Ich schlage vor wir gründen eine Gemeinschaft für die Rettung der Deutschen-Sprache und Grammatik im Internet!

Noch ein abschließendes Gedicht:

von einen sprachen                                                                                                     ernst jandl

schreiben und reden in einen heruntergekommenen sprachen
sein ein demonstrieren, sein ein es zeigen, wie weit
es gekommen sein mit einen solchenen: seinen mistigen
leben er nun nehmen auf den schaufeln von worten
und es demonstrieren als einen den stinkigen haufen
denen es seien. es nicht mehr geben einen beschönigen
nichts mehr verstellungen. oder sein worten, auch stinkigen
auch heruntergekommenen sprachen – worten in jedenen fallen
einen masken vor den wahren gesichten denen zerfressenen
haben den aussatz. das sein ein fragen, einen tötenen.


----------



## lokker (25. Mai 2009)

bartxD schrieb:


> was zum Henker bedeutet Lfm?



das wird immer lächerlicher.... Sich über Abkürzungen ärgern aber WoW spielen und sich in einem Forum rumtreiben. Dann müsste das Internet für einige ja eine richtige Qual sein....


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Mai 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich währst du bei mir in der Gruppe würdest nen Kick bekommen und wenn du mri dann i-wie dumm kommen würdest würdeich dich melden ganz einfach



Melden? Bei der WoW Gamemaster Klugscheisser Polizei? Und die sagen dann wir wollen keine Klugscheißer, ban?


----------



## bartxD (25. Mai 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> das wird immer lächerlicher.... Sich über Abkürzungen ärgern aber WoW spielen und sich in einem Forum rumtreiben. Dann müsste das Internet für einige ja eine richtige Qual sein....



Spiele und Foren sind nicht dazu erschaffen worden um abkürzungen zu erfinden.
Das internet ist keine Qual für mich, da ich die Abkürzung Lfm nur in WoW finde.


----------



## cheekoh (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> Vorab: Legasthenie ist anerkannt, das weiß ich. Ich möchte auch niemanden diffamieren,
> ...





Na da hat aber einer ein großes *klugscheiss* in den raum geworfen...

worüber manche leute sich aufregen... is mir immer wieder unbegreiflich

ausserdem: in kölle heisst es NEN MÄDSCHE


----------



## Kráin94 (25. Mai 2009)

bartxD schrieb:


> entziffern kann, was zum Henker bedeutet Lfm?


 
ok man muss ja nicht jede abkürzung kennen , aber lfm sollt man doch schon wissen...^^
ich wusste das natürlich auch nicht von anfang an, aber dann habe ich einfach einen gefragt,der das geschrieben hat und der hat mir dann gesagt es heißt ´looking for member´ .so einfach .

naja, da ich nicht weiß wielange du schon spielst, will ich dich jetzt nich verurteilen.
jetzt weißt du es ja =)

MfG Kráin


----------



## Kráin94 (25. Mai 2009)

omg..gz zum fullquote...
sorry für die abkürzungen ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Mai 2009)

Übrigens schön das sich leute Über abkürzungen Beschweren aber Smiles machen.. ich z.b habe als ich das erste mal xD sah gefragt was es heißt .. der hohle typ hat es So erklärt

x = Auge D = Mund ... (ich hätte gesagt isn smilie..) und ich denke natürlich das soll was sprichwörtliches sein was ich net verstehe.. rate mal.. ich rannte 3 wochen lang rum und schrieb bei allem was ich lustig fand? ja? was schrieb ich? Ich schrieb: auge mund lol (zomfg xD) bis mich wer fragte wie was und wo^^ naja.. er hat es dann vernümpftig erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Mai 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Übrigens schön das sich leute Über abkürzungen Beschweren aber Smiles machen.. ich z.b habe als ich das erste mal xD sah gefragt was es heißt .. der hohle typ hat es So erklärt
> 
> x = Auge D = Mund ... (ich hätte gesagt isn smilie..) und ich denke natürlich das soll was sprichwörtliches sein was ich net verstehe.. rate mal.. ich rannte 3 wochen lang rum und schrieb bei allem was ich lustig fand? ja? was schrieb ich? Ich schrieb: auge mund lol (zomfg xD) bis mich wer fragte wie was und wo^^ naja.. er hat es dann vernümpftig erklärt
> 
> ...



xD.....das kenn ich als ich angefangen hab wußte ich auch nicht was xD heißen sollten (mir ises dann irgendwann von allein aufgefallen)naja hab dann nen damaligen freund von mir gefragt und der wußte es wohl auch nicht so ganz und meinte nur soll wohl soviel heißen wie haha oder so....hab dann immer xd geschrieben weil ich halt dachte das heißt halt haha und steht nicht fürn smiley... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SulTaNkx (25. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> Vorab: Legasthenie ist anerkannt, das weiß ich. Ich möchte auch niemanden diffamieren,
> ...



Du solltest mal einfach wow spielen und dir nicht solche gedanken über so unwichtige sachen machen , solange du es richtig schreibst ist es doch okay^^


----------



## Telefonzelle (25. Mai 2009)

Haha bist du schw00l oder was??? Rechtsschreibung is was für spastis und bettnässer!!!!
Echte männer ziegen ihre potens imdem sie ihre regeln selbst machen!


----------



## joH-Sven (25. Mai 2009)

also so lange es weitverbreitete abkürzungen sind, zb in wow wie sw (sturmwind) lfm dd oder halt die kurzen varianten für die diversen inis, ist alles ok.

aber abkürzungen dann aufs derbste zu mißbrauchen und find ich dann unter aller sau.
aus shatt (shattrath) wird shadd shadrad oder so was ...geht gar nicht

dazu noch die deutsche sprache so weit zubiegen wie es einen passt, ist dann auch so ne sache

internet/online ist dazu noch die welt des englischen und solche deutsch-englisch wörter sind und werden mehr und mehr die gesellschaft ändern/beeinflußen...in der richtung find ich auch alles ok..aber man sollte es richtig machen
alleine der versuch mit Deutsch 5 einen auf engländer machen...sollte man möglichst versuchen zu unterlassen
viele wowler benutzen schon direkt englische wörter, wie crafter oder so.

ich selbst kürze ingame wörter ab, zb jetz = jetzt, is=ist, nicht=ned oder ähnliches. wen ich dann im rl wörter oder sätze schreibe versuch ich das erst gar nicht, weils der rechtschreibung nicht entspricht, aber jedem kann mal 1-2 fehler rausrutschen. aber wer ein 10zeilen langen post ablässt, wo aller 2 wörter 1 fehler drin ist, dem gehört ein duden und deutschnachhilfe geschenkt. (ausreden wie "ich hab hektisch geschrieben" sollten nicht immer ziehen ^^)

in wow haben wir alle mal klein angefangen und uns bei jeder neuen abkürzung gewundert oder?

"lfm 1 DD für vh" oder "lf port nach shatt/dala etc" ...ist okay....kurz und für wowler verständlich und man muss kein roman schreiben, wer es ausschreiben will soll es machen, aber drauf achten wie.
schlimmstes beispiel:
im /2 channel: "suche engcanter" .... soll heißen "Suche Enchanter" oder kurz "lf vz"..die erste variante geht gar nicht

unter freunden die selbst wow spielen ist das auch alles ok, aber im rl sollte man da schon anstand zeigen und normal reden laut der deutschen rechtschreibung (dialekte sind mal ne ausnahme) 
aufjedenfall zwischen rl und online trennen, sonst wird man irgendwann mal schräg angeguckt. ^^
ich versuch auch hier im forum so zuschreiben wie es meine rechtschreibung hergibt (incl satzzeichen), aber ich werd eher grammtisch probleme haben. (das einzige ist groß/kleinschreibung gibts bei mir online nicht....englische gewohnheit ><)
sonstige slang-wörter oder leetspeak dinger sind auch so ne sache ..online ok ...im rl bitte nicht -.- (im engen freundeskreis ausgenommen)

mfg

edit: 
der sprachverfall wird in wow zb ja nicht geahndet, im freundeskreis gümmerts auch keinen und in der schule wird schlecht aufgepasst. wäre doch lustig wen dann ein gm kommt und 5 oder 6 verteilt ^^.

mal ne frage zu den smilies. hat schon wer ein aufsatz/referat oder sonstiges geschrieben und in den sätzen smilies eingebaut?


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Mai 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD.....das kenn ich als ich angefangen hab wußte ich auch nicht was xD heißen sollten (mir ises dann irgendwann von allein aufgefallen)naja hab dann nen damaligen freund von mir gefragt und der wußte es wohl auch nicht so ganz und meinte nur soll wohl soviel heißen wie haha oder so....hab dann immer xd geschrieben weil ich halt dachte das heißt halt haha und steht nicht fürn smiley...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut net alleine son Mitläufer zu sein (gut nen mitläufer is eh net alleine)^^ Und zu wissen das es da anderen ähnlich ging.. ich erinner mich aunoch als ich lol oda rofl die ersten male gesehn habe..^^ und das fragen muste.. als mensch mit scheiss englisch damals.. da wurds mir zwar übersetzt aba was für hölle is the laughting? und was is floor? :O


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Mai 2009)

joH-Sven schrieb:


> also so lange es weitverbreitete abkürzungen sind, zb in wow wie sw (sturmwind) lfm dd oder halt die kurzen varianten für die diversen inis, ist alles ok.
> 
> aber abkürzungen dann aufs derbste zu mißbrauchen und find ich dann unter aller sau.
> aus shatt (shattrath) wird shadd shadrad oder so was ...geht gar nicht



Da muss ich sagen ich gehöre auch zu diesen leuten.. ich weiß halt eig bei allem die rechtschreibung.. endweder ich überschlage mich sozusagen (zu schnell schreiben) oda sowas wie shaddrad is absicht.. ich schreib auch eig immer wenn ich jmd anwisper was gehd (ich weiß das es geht heißt) hab eig nie drüber nachgedacht was mein gegenüber denkt? denkt der *da versucht wer lustig zu sein* oder glaubt der ich bin so dumm das ich netmal geht schreiben kann.. omg ich log mich jezz in wow ein und schreibe allen das mein IQ über 90 ist jawohl!!^^ (131 *angeb*)


----------



## Vågor1 (25. Mai 2009)

Telefonzelle schrieb:


> Haha bist du schw00l oder was??? Rechtsschreibung is was für spastis und bettnässer!!!!
> Echte männer ziegen ihre potens imdem sie ihre regeln selbst machen!



Rofl, bester Comment ever. Und noch dazu ein geniales Beispiel für das besprochene Thema.


----------



## joH-Sven (25. Mai 2009)

das mit shaddrad war das einzige was mir noch so spontan einfiel.
aber zu bc gab es genug verwaltigungen des wortes shattrath ... egal ob kurz oder lang...obwohl Shatt / Shattrath eigentlich offiziel sind oder?

sowas gilt auch für anderen orts/städtename

und bei "was geht /geht ab" denk ich manchmal an slang oder an Al Bundy in einer gewissen situation. ^^ das hat aber mehr was mit mir zutun
weil ich mit solchen fragen nicht viel anfangen kann. (das mein ich ernst)

mfg


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2009)

1. Wiso macht ihr die ganze zeit Fullqoutes, braucht ihr aufmerksamkeit?





Shizo. schrieb:


> Rofl ws wil da fred (kracher) ersteler dmt bloß saqn ??????
> ih weis net waß er maint !!!!!!
> Ir etwah???
> 
> ...



und 2.: In 2 Jahren WoW habe ich sowas nochnie!!! gelesen.

Also was für ein Müll ihr euch heir zusammenreimt und ihr euch in diese Sache reinreitet.


----------



## Turismo (25. Mai 2009)

mimimimimi????


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Mai 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Gut net alleine son Mitläufer zu sein (gut nen mitläufer is eh net alleine)^^ Und zu wissen das es da anderen ähnlich ging.. ich erinner mich aunoch als ich lol oda rofl die ersten male gesehn habe..^^ und das fragen muste.. als mensch mit scheiss englisch damals.. da wurds mir zwar übersetzt aba was für hölle is the laughting? und was is floor? :O



da bin ich überfragt O.o kein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartxD (25. Mai 2009)

Kráin94 schrieb:


> ok man muss ja nicht jede abkürzung kennen , aber lfm sollt man doch schon wissen...^^
> ich wusste das natürlich auch nicht von anfang an, aber dann habe ich einfach einen gefragt,der das geschrieben hat und der hat mir dann gesagt es heißt ´looking for member´ .so einfach .
> 
> naja, da ich nicht weiß wielange du schon spielst, will ich dich jetzt nich verurteilen.
> ...


Ich spiele schon über 1 Jahr naja mit Lfm habe ich etwas ähnliches verbunden


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (25. Mai 2009)

ich sags mal so :

1. alle leute mit denen ich zu tun haben will schreiben so das ich es verstehen kann 
2. kiddies die so durcheinander schreiben das es keinen sinn ergibt oder das es erst gar nich lesbar ist die ignorier ich eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin mittlerweile der meinung jeder muss selbst wissen zu welchem spielerniveau er gehören möchte und die andren vollnoobs einfach ihr wirres zeug labbern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. Mai 2009)

Es spielen genug Menschen in Deutschland WoW sei froh das es nicht über Spracherkennung läuft dann kommen die Dialekte zum Vorschein.

Uuund do schreib iech dann a gaans aanders nu

u im Dialekt gibt es auch net für nicht jedenfalls im Mitteldeutschen Raum


----------



## OMGlooool (25. Mai 2009)

Lol ey wie der thread mich schon von weitem ankackt.

Abkürzungen im chat sowie falsch geschriebene wörter sind Stilmittel oder dienen dem besseren Verständnis der Situation.

Wie zum Beispiel würdest du "woOOT?" schreiben? 
Wenn du einfach nur "Was?" schreibst, denkt dein Gegenüber, du hättest nichts kapiert.


----------



## Thrungal (25. Mai 2009)

OMG looool:
"Lol ey wie der thread mich schon von weitem ankackt.

Abkürzungen im chat sowie falsch geschriebene wörter sind Stilmittel oder dienen dem besseren Verständnis der Situation."


Im zweiten Satz haste Recht. In der Ini-Situation find ich es üblich und seh es auch fast (!) gerne, da man bestimmte Situationen nicht anders ausdrücken kann ausser durch "Zomg!!! WTF??" oder ähnliches. Das ist dadurch bedingt, dass man eben gerade im blutigen Kampf ist und das ganze sprachlich korrekt nur durch eine 2 seitige Geschichte ausdrücken müsste, da man eben auch Emotionen vermitteln will.

Durch den ersten Satz haste das ganze aber wieder völlig aus den Angeln gehoben.
Da spricht man über die Verrohung der Sprache, und Du eröffnest mit "Lol, ey!". 
Aber ok, ich unterstelle Dir mal Ironie ;-)

Ich benutze auch gerne dialektbedingte Umformulierungen. Net / ned für "nicht" benutze ich eigentlich immer, auch wie oben "haste", "Ini" usw...
Aber im folgenden Text kann jeder begreifen, dass ich letzten Endes der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin.

Nur!
Wenn man in einem Forum unterwegs ist, oder sich nicht gerade in einer Ini-Spiel-Situation befindet, sollte jeder darauf achten, sich ordentlich zu formulieren.
Ihr wollt doch, dass Euch die anderen Spieler als vernünftigen Menschen ansehen. 
Was soll ich denn von einem denken, der den Grp-Channel vollknallt mit "wololo, isch bin voll aufn weg, aba (meine Hassabkürzung) machma port ey"

Da weiss ich ganz genau, dass die Ini nur Nerven kosten wird.....


----------



## Terracresta (26. Mai 2009)

Mich stören eigentlich nur 2 Dinge: 
"Walls of Text" ohne Satzzeichen, wovon man beim Lesen Augenkrebs bekommt und
Leute die englische Wörter in deutschen Sätzen verwenden, diese dann aber falsch 
schreiben. Damit mein ich auch keine Vertipper sondern Fehler an denen man erkennt,
dass sie nicht wissen wies richtig geschrieben wird.

Am schlimmsten find ich aber die Leute, welche einen belehren wolln über Schreibweise
oder Aussprache von Fremdwörten, diese dann aber falsch aussprechen/schreiben.

Abkürzungen mag ich zwar auch nicht, wenn sie unterschiedliche Bedeutungen im selben
Themengebiet besitzen, aber die kommen ja überall im Leben vor.
Wer beim Bund war, kann ein Lied davon singen. ^^


----------



## D'eater (26. Mai 2009)

Ach ja herrlich, eigentlich ein Thread der mir aus der Seele spricht, allerdings auch nur bedingt, denn ich dachte schon, dass ich kleinlich wäre, aber der Threadersteller übertrifft mich ja noch. Ein schönes Gefühl.

Aber zurück zum Thema: 
Mich stören eher so richtig offensichtliche Rechtschreibfehler, die einem hier im Forum auch gerne mal über den Weg laufen, als so Sachen wie "nen", "net" usw. Seit und seid, wenn jemand wiso, statt wieso schreibt und sowas. Dinge, die man wissen sollte. Ich meine, es gibt so viele schöne Merksätze: "Gar nicht, wird gar nicht zusammen geschrieben..." 

Noch schöner finde ich es allerdings, wenn jemand einem mit völlig abwegigen Beleidigungen kommt: "Ey, Du Assi!!!" - Wo liegt hier der Fehler, liebe Kinder? Relativ einfach, es kommt von Asozial, würde also Asi abgekürzt werden, mit Assi könnte man denken: Wow, er hält mich für einen Assistenten. Ich könnte jetzt noch mehr abschweifen, zum Beispiel darüber, dass weibliche Geschlechtsmerkmale vulgär umschrieben nicht mit V geschrieben werden... aber das würde zu weit führen und wer weiß, vielleicht lesen hier ja auch noch Kinder und Jugendliche mit.... und nachher lernen die noch was. 

Also insofern, ich ärger mich oft genug über den Augenkrebs, den man sich teilweise antun muss, es stört mich allerdings in einem Chat oder Forenbeitrag mehr, als in WoW. Denn da muss ich es nicht zwangsläufig lesen....

So und die Flamer dürfen jetzt Beleidigungen an mir üben, aber bitte richtig geschrieben... Danke


----------



## Esda (26. Mai 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> /VOTE 4 CLOSE



Dir ist schon klar, dass das überhaupt nichts bringt? 
Sowas find ich ehrlich gesagt nervtötender, als einen kleinen Schreibfehler.


----------



## Kerandos (26. Mai 2009)

Ein interessantes Thema.

Auch ich störe mich manchmal an der Ausdrucksweise in diversen Chats, habe es aber aufgegeben, da was zu ändern, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die entsprechenden Personen sich nicht ändern wollen und damit ist jede Bemühung sinnlos. Doch wenn Stilblüten wie "verhüte [Titanstahlbarren] /w me" auftreten, da kann ich dann meine Klappe nicht halten.

Ein gewisses Maß an Wow-Slang, Rechtschreibfehlern und Jugendjargon gehört einfach zum Spiel dazu, es hat eine seine eigene Sprache die auch gerechtfertigt ist. Abkürzungen wie DD, Maly, Naxx und so erleichtern das Tippen und die versteht auch jeder (ok, die meisten) Flüchtigkeitsfehler und Vertipper passieren jedem, vor allem auch mir selber.

Wo es mir aufstößt ist, wenn ich auf Ignoranz stoße. Ich frage ich mich dann oft unwillkürlich, WARUM jemand falsch schreibt und weniger WAS da falsch geschrieben wird. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass sich jemand dreist hinstellt und seine Unfähigkeit, korrekt Deutsch zu schreiben, nicht nur rechtfertigt, sondern auch noch als "besser" darstellt, mit Sätzen wie "wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten" oder "richtige Männer halten sich nicht an Regeln" (sinngemäß) Also da hört sich mein Verständnis auf. Und auch mein Entgegenkommen.

Warum passiert das? Was ist Sprache eigentlich? Es ist eine Konvention, über die man Informationen transportieren kann. Wenn jemand das Wort "Stein" verwendet, weiß jeder, dass er damit graue, harte Stücke aus Silikaten meint, die am Boden herumliegen. Und so gibt es für jedes Wort eine Bedeutung, die in der Sprachgruppe verankert ist. So weiß der eine, was der andere meint, wenn er ein spezielles Wort benutzt.

So und nun kommt die Jugend und rebelliert. Das Verstoßen gegen Konventionen war von jeher schon eine Lieblingsbeschäftigung junger Menschen, in den 60er und 70er Jahren waren es die Haare, dann die Sexualität, jetzt ist anscheinend die Sprache dran. Mir tut es zwar weh, da ich Sprache und deren Verwendung mehr als Kunstform ansehe als dass es für mich ein reines Werkzeug ist aber ich kann den Drang, gegen alles aufzubegehren, was das Establishment geschaffen hat, durchaus verstehen. Ich würde mir nur manchmal wünschen, dass mir selber auch das selbe (oder zumindest irgendein) Verständnis entgegengebracht wird, dass (wie oben) so frech von mir verlangt wird.

@Kerosin22: Darf ich Dir eine Frage stellen? Deine letzten 4 oder 5 Posts bestehen nur aus /vote for close. Warum? Was stört Dich daran, wenn andere Leute diskutieren? Wenns Dich nicht interessiert, warum liest Du es? Warum postest Du auch noch? Wir haben zur Kenntnis genommen, dass Du an einer diagnostizierten Schreibschwäche leidest und Dich nicht weiter damit behelligt, bitte respektiere auch Du, dass wir uns nun mal gern darüber unterhalten wollen. Da kein Mod reagiert, sind wir wohl im Recht...

LG Kerandos


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Mai 2009)

Vom Spaßfaktor her hätte Ich Nummer Fünf wählen müssen. 

Aber letztendlich habe Ich doch Drei gewählt


----------



## Ashaqun (26. Mai 2009)

Na, ich finde da muss man Unterscheidungen machen. So sachen wie "LF Tank Occu Hero 4/5" z.B. versteht ja wohl jeder. Da sich nicht jeder ein Makro für die Suche nach einem Mitspiele machen will, ist das schneller geschrieben, als "Vier Spieler suchen einen Tank, um mit in die heroische Instanz Occulus zu gehen". Daher finde ich das in Ordnung.

Was mich wirklich aufregt, sind gewollte Fehler. Wenn jemand "aba","oda","bruda" usw. schreibt. Der eine Tastenanschlag spart keine Zeit. 
Weiterhin nervt übertriebener Gebrauch von englischen Chatbegriffen. Ich war mal mit einem in einer Gilde, der statt "LoL" "Lawl" geschrieben hat oder statt "cool" "kewl". Wenn man dann sowas wie "Das aba kewl das fette Epic" lesen musste, wurde einem schon übel.

Achja, da fällt mir aber auch noch mehr ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr geil finde ich es auch, wenn Leute einen Boss legen und sagen "Ich hab nix gedroppt". Sie wollen damit wohl aussagen, dass der Boss für sie keine Beute hatte oder "Der Boss hat nichts für sie gedroppt", aber irgend wie scheint es bei manchen nicht so ganz angekommen sein, dass "to drop" auf englisch "fallen lassen" bedeutet. Also kann nur der Boss "was droppen", aber nicht die Spieler.

Das aber *absolut Schlimmste*, was ich leider in letzter Zeit immer öfters höre und lese, ist *"ebend"*. Irgend wie hat sich das eingebürgert hinter "eben" noch ein D zu setzen. Was zur Hölle soll das?


----------



## sarika (26. Mai 2009)

es ist teilweiße echt unlesbar was manche schreiben oder wie sie reden. aber ich bin auch sehr vorsichtig was zu sagen, da ich im schwäbischen sprachraum aufgewachsen bin und das manchmal grammatikalisch auch nicht so ganz paßt, gewohnheiten und jahrelanges training macht es oft aus ^^
abkürzungen sind zum größten teil auch ok, aber dieser AKÜFI (abkürzungsfimmel) den manche haben ist mir doch etwas zuviel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (26. Mai 2009)

Kerandos schrieb:


> So und nun kommt die Jugend und rebelliert. Das Verstoßen gegen Konventionen war von jeher schon eine Lieblingsbeschäftigung junger Menschen, in den 60er und 70er Jahren waren es die Haare, dann die Sexualität, jetzt ist anscheinend die Sprache dran. Mir tut es zwar weh, da ich Sprache und deren Verwendung mehr als Kunstform ansehe als dass es für mich ein reines Werkzeug ist aber ich kann den Drang, gegen alles aufzubegehren, was das Establishment geschaffen hat, durchaus verstehen. Ich würde mir nur manchmal wünschen, dass mir selber auch das selbe (oder zumindest irgendein) Verständnis entgegengebracht wird, dass (wie oben) so frech von mir verlangt wird.



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, mit einer Ausnahme. Sprache ist und war schon immer einem stetigen Wandel unterzogen. Anglizismen halten Einzug, nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil Englisch mittlerweile sowohl immer mehr Wissenschaftssprache, als auch „up to date“ ist. 
Früher sprach der gebildete Bürger Latein, ergo ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hat her lateinische Ausdrücke in seine deutsche Sprache einfließen lassen.
In den 60er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts war es „en vogue“ und „chic“, sich ein wenig französisch geben.
Viele Anglizismen werden ins deutsche übersetzt und völlig falsch angewendet. Den Ausdruck „das macht Sinn“ gibt es im deutschen z.B. nicht. Er kommt aus dem englischen von „to make sense“, was im deutschen „das ergibt Sinn“ oder „das ist sinnvoll“ heissen müsste. „Das macht Sinn“ wird aber immer öfter aber immer noch genau so falsch nicht nur umgangssprachlich, sondern auch von renommierten Informationsmedien verwendet.
Vor 20 Jahren galt das Wort „geil“ noch als in hohem Maße obszön heute ist es Standard. 
Der Duden nimmt jedes Jahr neue Worte auf, die sich aus der bestehenden Sprache entwickelt haben („googeln“ z.B.)
Ich meine sogar davon gehört zu haben, dass der völlig falsche Genitiv- und Pluralapostroph („Peter`s Hund“, „ich habe 3 Auto`s“ – alles falsch eigentlich) erlaubt werden soll.
Weiß ich, ob man in 20 Jahren „aber“ nicht „aba“ schreiben wird? Ganz offiziell und rechtschreibkonform?
Wer bin ich also, mich zum Richter und moralischen Hüter aufzuschwingen?
Es gibt zwei Ansprüche, die ich an einen geschriebenen Text als Minimalanforderungen stelle um darauf zu reagieren. Zum einen muss ich erkennen können, was der Verfasser von mir will und zum anderen darf dieser Verfasser sich nicht schon beim dritten Wort als Volltrottel herausstellen.


----------



## Kerandos (26. Mai 2009)

Du hast recht, Sprache ist einem Wandel unterzogen und das ist ein Faktor, den man nicht außer Acht lassen darf. Trotzdem habe ich in letzter Zeit das Gefühl, dass der Wandel aggressiver geworden ist und sich noch mehr Gründe dahinter verbergen, als reite Zeitströmungen.

>> Weiß ich, ob man in 20 Jahren „aber“ nicht „aba“ schreiben wird? Ganz offiziell und rechtschreibkonform?

Dann werd ich in 20 Jahren sehr hart schlucken müssen. :-) Aber JETZT ist es definitiv nicht rechtschreib-konform. :-) Wer weiß, welche Neologismen-Konstrukte in 20 Jahren auf uns zukommen werden. :-)

LG Kera


----------



## Theodin (26. Mai 2009)

... mir persönlich geht dass schon an die Nerven -allerdings muss ich zur Verteidigung sagen, dass zum Beispiel mein Sohn genau diese Form der Sprache als erstes in der Grundschule gelernt hat. Dort wird Ihnen beigebracht erst mal so zu schreiben, wie sie es hören- das Resultat siehst du in jeder geschriebenen Form. Nur sollten wir uns dann alle mal fragen - wie es um unsere Aussprache steht, da letztendlich das Ursache für diese sprachlichen Resultate ist.


----------



## Annovella (26. Mai 2009)

Du hast recht.


Mein Vote:
Es geht mir auf die Nerven, aber ich sage nichts, weil ich sowieso nichts ändern kann.

Medienverwahrlostes und volksverdummtes Volk..


----------



## Rathloriel (26. Mai 2009)

So, nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Generell bin ich ein Fan von Orthographie, vorallem wenn sie richtig ist. Was man allerdings manchmal zu lesen bekommt ist teilweise gruselig. Ich hatte mal eine etwas hitzigere Diskussion im Gildenforum. Mein Gegenüber hat genauso geschrieben wie er gesprochen hat, ohne Punkt und Komma, Groß-/Kleinschreibung adé, Grammatik im Freestyle. Sowas liest man auch oft im Spiel selber. Es ist ganz schön schwer solchen Ergüssen zu folgen. Das ist mein Hauptproblem. Man kann viele Sachen einfach nicht verstehen. Und da wirds dann kritisch meiner Meinung nach. Noch schlimmer ist, wenn die Betreffenden dann augenscheinlich auch noch stolz drauf sind. Nein, Bildunglücken sind nichts womit man angeben kann/sollte.

Was die Anglizismen angeht, nunja: Anglizismen sind uncool. Was ich damit sagen möchte ist: ich mag sie nicht besonders. Habe sie aber als mittlerweile wichtigen Bestandteil unserer Sprache akzeptiert (Computer, Handy, Scanner und was sonst noch so alles im täglichen Gebrauch ist). Im Spiel gibt es Dinge die mir auch noch einleuchten (Tank, Damage Dealer, droppen usw usf ). Manchmal treibt das aber wirre Blüten. Es gibt auch in der deutschen Sprache schöne Wörter die so manchen Sachverhalt treffend beschreiben.

Zum Thema Abkürzungen: da gilt für mich dasselbe wie für die Anglizismen.

Ich möchte noch anfügen, dass ich, wenn mir ganz abartige Dinge begegnen, denjenigen darauf hinweise und auch dümmliche Kommentare wie:"Haste Abitur oder was? Bist wohl ne überkluge Studentin?" (Alles schon dagewesen.) gerne einstecke.

Lang lebe die Rechtschreibung!


----------



## Gnarak (26. Mai 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> Und ihr meint also alle, dass ihr im "lfg" channel besser schreibt?
> Als ob!
> 
> ich benutze selbst diese abkürzungen wie
> ...




nene ganau das nicht  > lfm dd, heal, tank für naxx10er w me pls < bis dahin alles ok aber nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nur leutz mit eq und xp) dieses leutz, was soll das, ist es so schwer Leute zu schreiben ? Nene ist ein Z am Wortende so cool ????


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Mai 2009)

Ich selbst achte auf meine Rechtschreibung, aber ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dass mein Server anscheinend zu 90% aus Legasthenikern besteht ...

Ausserdem sind Rechtschreibflames total out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Kopernium (26. Mai 2009)

Ne Mädchen hört sich noch blöder an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisker31 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich schreibe nunmal gerne so, so gut wie jeder macht das. Außer in Briefen natürlich da ist Rechtschreibung Pflicht. Aber ich rede ja auch nicht in Rechtschreibung oder? Also warum sollte ich jemanden "Formal" anschreiben?


----------



## Kersyl (26. Mai 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich schlimm finde, sind:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


ja das kenn ich. auf meinem server gibt es die Gilde "Soldiers of Apokalpyse"
wenn man dann wenigstens so einen Roxx0r we r the best gildennamen nimmt, sollte dieser wenigstens komplett englisch sein...


----------



## EuroSteve (26. Mai 2009)

Was ich immer wieder lese ist der Missbrauch mit dem "WER" anstatt "Jemand".

Ich lese häufig:

"Wer BB"
"Wer Lederer"
oder der Hit "Wer hc qs?" und "wer teilen"

dämlich musste ich lachen, als wir beim Türken Döner essen waren, als wir gefragt wurden "Wer Trinken?"


----------



## Napf (26. Mai 2009)

Rathloriel schrieb:


> Was die Anglizismen angeht, nunja: Anglizismen sind uncool. Was ich damit sagen möchte ist: ich mag sie nicht besonders. Habe sie aber als mittlerweile wichtigen Bestandteil unserer Sprache akzeptiert (Computer, Handy, Scanner und was sonst noch so alles im täglichen Gebrauch ist). Im Spiel gibt es Dinge die mir auch noch einleuchten (Tank, Damage Dealer, droppen usw usf ). Manchmal treibt das aber wirre Blüten. Es gibt auch in der deutschen Sprache schöne Wörter die so manchen Sachverhalt treffend beschreiben.



Jap, Anglizismen sind ein absolutes NoGo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (26. Mai 2009)

also wenn jemand schreibt "ich will nen trinket" .. ok, das schreiben manche Leute, weil sichs gut anhört, denk ich mal, mach ich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn aber jemand schreibt:

"ich wiel ein drinket" 

dann weis ich ihn schon darauf hin..^^

(Ja, ich weiss, habe Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht beachtet)


----------



## Ashnaeb (26. Mai 2009)

Sprache ist dynamisch. Und der Thread ist echt Mimimimi. (Durfte ich das jetzt? Oder war das kein korrektes Deutsch?)


----------



## Nesh (26. Mai 2009)

Tut mir wirklich leid, aber wer sich über falsche Rechtschreibung aufregt, sollte lieber mal über seine eigene Interpunktion nachdenken.

Außerdem ist BTT auch eine Abkürzung, also mal lieber an der eigenen Nase packen.


----------



## Nimophelio (26. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es schon schlimm... Aber genauso schlimm finde ich die Leute die immer ihr Handwerk in den Handelschat schreiben und zwar so:
[2-Handel][SPIELERNAME]:[Lederverarbeitung]
[2-Handel][SPIELERNAME]:[Juwelenschleifen]
Ist ein normales "Biete" davor zuviel verlangt? Oder seh nur ich das so?

Edit: @ Rathloriel: Handy ist ein rein deutsches Wort. Handy heisst im englischen Mobile Phone.


----------



## Kovacs (26. Mai 2009)

muahaha beachtung der rechtschreibung ist mimimi ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ohoh kinners, wem nicht zu raten ist, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen ....


----------



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

Ich finds ja oke wenns in maßen geschrieben wird aber sprechen geht garnet -.-


----------



## Elda (26. Mai 2009)

Es geht mir auf die Nerven, aber ich sage nichts, weil ich sowieso nichts ändern kann.

Schlimm wie tief die Leute gesunken sind am schlimmsten "nen trinket usw..."
Manche schreiben aber auch garnicht lesbar z.B. spilen (Spielen) lassen einfach Buchstaben aus. Sind bestimmt eher die kleinen Kinder oder?


----------



## Rathloriel (26. Mai 2009)

Handy ist englisch und bedeutet handlich, geschickt o.ä. oder irre ich mich? Ich hab mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass Handy wörtlich übersetzt Mobiltelefon heißt. Handy ist demnach kein deutsches Wort sondern ein englisches, was treffend die Eigenschaften dieses Telefons beschreibt. Desweiteren gilt nach Wikipedia:



> Als Anglizismus bezeichnet man einen Einfluss der englischen Sprache auf oder in andere Sprachen. Dieser Einfluss kann sich auf allen Ebenen der Sprache äußern, also in der Lautung, in der Formenlehre, der Syntax sowie im Wortschatz (Fremd- und Lehnwörter).



Ein Anglizismus ist demnach nicht nur ein 1 zu 1 übernommenes Wort (Computer) sondern auch Wörter die stark vom Englischen beeinflusst sind (Scanner, Handy).

Und Handy auf englisch heißt je nach Sprachraum Mobile Phone, wie von dir erwähnt oder Cell Phone ... Sowas lernt man aber schon in der Schule, gerade heutzutage denke ich.


----------



## Sundarkness (26. Mai 2009)

Je mehr Leute auf einem Haufen sind desto größer ist die Chance
einen Schlechtschreiber zu finden.

Mehr sag ich da nicht.
MfG


----------



## deHaar (26. Mai 2009)

Legasthenie ist nicht in jedem Bundesland anerkannt, das nur mal vorweg! 

Aber wenn Ihr mal wirklichen Buchstabensalat sehen wollt, dann geht mal auf nen EU-Server (welche ja dann englischsprachig sind…)! 
Was da so abgeht, das glaubt man teilweise einfach gar nicht!


----------



## Rathloriel (26. Mai 2009)

Das is wohl wahr. Was ich für den Moment gedacht finde ist folgendes: Ich schreibe hier so wies mir passt, wenn ich was offizielles schreibe gebe ich mir Mühe!

Wird es nicht einfacher, jmd öfter man etwas übt? Da quälen sich die Betreffenden dann bei einem Brief o.ä. um einen halbwegs akzeptablen Ausdruck und eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung hinzubekommen, weil man es einfach nicht gewohnt ist. Es ist doch viel einfacher, sich stetig ein wenig zu mühen und es so im Endeffekt einfacher zu machen oder?

Ich möchte mich hier noch auf meinen Vorredner beziehen: es geht hier nicht um Legasthenie sondern um Faulheit. Eine attestierte Lese- und Schreibschwäche steht hier nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Nimophelio (26. Mai 2009)

Rathloriel schrieb:


> Handy ist englisch und bedeutet handlich, geschickt o.ä. oder irre ich mich? Ich hab mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass Handy wörtlich übersetzt Mobiltelefon heißt. Handy ist demnach kein deutsches Wort sondern ein englisches, was treffend die Eigenschaften dieses Telefons beschreibt. Desweiteren gilt nach Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein Handy ist ein deutsches Wort. Das Wort Handy gibt es im englishen nicht. Dort heissen Handys Mobile Phone.


----------



## Rathloriel (26. Mai 2009)

Du verstehst nicht was ich meine. Das Wort handy ist ein englisches Adjektiv welches handlich, geschickt, bequem und ähnliches bedeutet. Dieses wurde auf das deutsche Mobiltelefon bezogen, weil es so schön seine wichtigstens Eigenschaften beschreibt: handlich, praktisch udn bequem zu sein. Handy ist und bleibt englisch, es sagen ja auch alle Händy und nicht Handy oder?!

Wenn man meinen Beitrag nicht nur überfliegt udn sich das bequemste raussucht, dann bekommt man durchaus mit wovon ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Proto41 (26. Mai 2009)

Ein wenig stimmt ich dir schon zu.
Aber so lange man nur im Netz so schreibt kann es doch egal sein.
Ich weiß nur, dass man Gamingsprache sehr gut von der richtigen trennen kann.
Zudem ist der Mensch Schreibfaul daher diese "Thx's Lol's Plx's etc".
Es dient ja nur zur schnelleren Verständigung Ingame.
Jedoch stimmt es schon, dass sich viele Spieler irgendwie durch ihren Slang bestätigt fühlen.

So Far.


----------



## Namir (26. Mai 2009)

gewisse dinge davon brauche ich auch. 

'nen, 'ne usw. brauche ich auch aber im richtigen umgang, da das ' ein platzhalter ist. Z. B. würd ich jetzt gerne 'n Eis essen gehen.

seid - seit: ich bin auch legastheniker und ein mal kann das ja auch noch passieren, aber gleich 3 mal in einem absatz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dialekte: rufen bei mir einen unglaublichen brechreiz hervor. naja, ich bin schweizer und ich schreibe auch nicht in meinem dialekt, ich rede auch hochdeutsch im ts (und die merken erst, dass ich schweizer bin, wenn ichs ihnen sage). jetzt stellt euch mal vor wir schweizer würden alle unser dialekt sprechen/schreiben: I mein, er hetted doch kei ahnig vo de ganzä gschicht, weg die meischtä jo nöd mol ire eige chäs verstönd.

das mit dem leerzeichen ist mir bisher noch nicht so aufgefallen 

thx, pls und np benütze ich auch oft. allerdings weiss ich auch wofür es steht und schreibe es auch des öfteren aus. und nicht selten kriegt jemand ein "you're welcome" von mir auf sein thx. (allerdings mag ich plz und plx auch nicht, da es ja dann keine abkürzung mehr ist vom ursprünglichen wort)


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> Legasthenie ist nicht in jedem Bundesland anerkannt, das nur mal vorweg!



das ist Unsinn, das nur mal vorweg

Wiki:


> 1999 erließ Bayern als erstes Bundesland den sog. Legasthenieerlass, in welchem Schülern mit diagnostizierter Lese-Rechtschreibstörung weitreichende Rechte eingeräumt wurden, darunter Zeitzuschläge von bis zu 50 % und Notenschutz bei schriftlichen Arbeiten. Mittlerweile hat jedes Bundesland einen eigenen Erlass herausgegeben, und auch die deutsche Kultusministerkonferenz nahm sich 2003 dieser Thematik an.


----------



## Namir (26. Mai 2009)

zum thema handy:

es ist klar aus dem englischen übernommen worden
bedeutet aber nicht das gleiche in den 2 sprachen:

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...y&relink=on


----------



## Silmarilli (26. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich diesen pervertierten Umgang mit Rechtschreibung sehr hilfreich, speziell bei der Suche nach Randomgruppen.
> Denn die Verfasser der Unerträglichkeiten lassen sich so wunderbar im Voraus als ungeeignet herausselektieren.
> (jaja ich weiß, schlecht schreiben bedeutet nicht auch schlecht spielen, aber solche Leute hab ich einfach ungern in der Gruppe, so bin ich halt.)
> 
> Aber ich grusele mich bei dem Gedanken, dass die Sprachmalträtierer dereinst meine Rente finanzieren sollen.



DAS kenn ich :-) da hatt ich letztens einen ganz speziellen fall 
Schrieb die ganze zeit das er mit seiner knuffigen Jägerin eine Gruppe für AN sucht. 
und
Knuffige Jägerin sucht Gruppe für AN

und
Knuffige Jägerin sucht Gruppe für AN

und
Knuffige Jägerin sucht Gruppe für AN

und
Knuffige Jägerin sucht Gruppe für AN

usw. so über ne halbe bis dreiviertel stunde

Auf höfliche Anfragen der Community was denn nu bitte AN sein soll reagierte er ... die die es nicht wissen, die brauch ich eh nicht in der Gruppe ... noobfilter ftw!

Darauf meinte ich - öhm ich weiss was du mit deiner dümmlichen Abkürzung meinst ... aber ich hüte mich dafür jemand in eine Instanz mitzunehmen wo ich davon ausgehen muss das derjenige es nicht schafft einen ordentlichen Satz ohne Abkürzungen zu bauen - weil Kommunikation is auch in Instanzen wichtig.

Und weil ich grad lustig drauf war hab ich mir dann mit meiner 76 Paladose eine Gruppe für Azjol Nerub gesucht die sich ziemlich schnell füllte.
Unglaublich aber wahr ... der meldete sich doch tatsächlich  mit einem  ... hier, ich würd mitkommen... 
für mein ... Nein danke - Noobfilter ftw ! --------bekam ich doch glatt n Ignore ... worauf ich echt stolz bin.

Ich kann solche Leute manchmal echt nicht verstehen, wie weit erniedrigt man sich um in eine Instanz mitgenommen zu werden? 
Wir hatten einen eindeutigen Konflikt im SnG wo er mich als "Noob" bezeichnete ... aber sobald ich ne Instanz-Gruppe aufmache bin ich sein bester Freund?

lg sily


----------



## minosha (26. Mai 2009)

NAja, ich amüssiere mich über Rechtschreibfehler. Sie können manchmal sehr unterhaltsam sein. 

Ich finde aber, dass nicht überall so gesprochen werden soll wie man will. Es zerstört die Idylle, wenn man durch Undercity (Ich habe meine Abneigung gegen die Eindeutschung schon oft genug betont)  läuft und in jedem Winkel der Stadt hört
XYZ sagt: Ey, lol. Zeig ma her.
XZY sagt: Man voll die Boons hier, AQ farmen is voll out.

Das gehört nicht in den Sagen-Channel. Ok, das gilt meiner Meinung nach für RP-Server.

Was mich auch nervt, sind die Ewigen abkürzungen.

LFM DD UBRS LBRS BRT ready 2 go.

Da fragt man sich doch, ob der Autor dieser sehr Aussagekräftigen Anfrage einfach mal mit der Gesamten Handfläche auf seine Tastatur gedrückt hat, in der Hoffnung sämtliche Vorhandenen Tasten zu treffen.

Manchmal finde ich es Interessant wie gering der Wortschatz in sachen Namensgebung ist: 
Ich hab nen Priester. Lade mal Êstèvézíà ein.

Na toll, viel Spass. Auch nett ist es wenn Buchstaben nicht auf deiner Tastatur sind. Dieses ae die verbunden sind zum beispiel.

Naja. Man kann nicht verlangen, dass die Gesamte Community Fehlerlos ist.

Und ja ich weiss ich habe Rechtschreibfehler drin und ja es ist mir Egal, dass verstorbene Grammatiker in Ihren Gräbern rotieren.

Also Have fun
Minosha


----------



## Wattie (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Hasswort, also wirkliches Hasswort ist "mimimi".

Wer mir auch nur einmal sowas entgegen wirft, landet auf der Ignore und wenn es einer aus dem Raid ist.
Das ist die schlimmste Form von Beleidigung, die es gibt. Dagegen ist Noob ja noch richtig freundlich.
Ich verstehe das nicht, wie man zu einem Thema, was einen nicht interessiert, mit so einer qualifizierten Aussage seinen geistigen Dünnschiss dazugeben muss?


----------



## Jokkerino (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich spiele gerne auf Rollenspielservern und da denkt man sich ja als normal realmer "Da kommt sowas nicht vor" falsch gedacht.
Naja ich verbessere doch immer wieder gerne, und wer mit mir diskutieren will mit "mimimi" etc. den schmeiss ich mit Argumenten voll, bis er nicht mehr zurückschreibt weil er nichts mehr zu melden hat, oder bis er mich auf Ignore hat. 
Naja


----------



## Mystic_Blue (26. Mai 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Edit: @ Rathloriel: Handy ist ein rein deutsches Wort. Handy heisst im englischen Mobile Phone.


Soweit ich gehört habe ist Handy im englischen doch ein Werkzeug das zwar auch brummen kann aber dann doch weniger am Ohr genutzt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um nochmal zum Thema zurück zu kommen.: Es wurde hier gesagt das WOW nicht Schule ist und dashalb dort geschrieben wird wie es einem passt. Mag ja sein, aber da manche hier ja scheinnbar wirklich mehr in WOW sind als in der Schule frage ich mich welche Schreibweise sich bei denen wohl mehr vertieft. 

Ich mag garnicht daran denken wie die Schreibweise in 50 Jahren aussehen wird. Und da haben unsere Eltern damals noch geschimpft das überall nur noch englisch gesprochen wird.  Hätten die mal was dagegen getan.....


----------



## Nimophelio (26. Mai 2009)

Rathloriel schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht was ich meine. Das Wort handy ist ein englisches Adjektiv welches handlich, geschickt, bequem und ähnliches bedeutet. Dieses wurde auf das deutsche Mobiltelefon bezogen, weil es so schön seine wichtigstens Eigenschaften beschreibt: handlich, praktisch udn bequem zu sein. Handy ist und bleibt englisch, es sagen ja auch alle Händy und nicht Handy oder?!
> 
> Wenn man meinen Beitrag nicht nur überfliegt udn sich das bequemste raussucht, dann bekommt man durchaus mit wovon ich geschrieben habe.


Mag sein. Da ich deinen Beitrag garnicht gelesen habe sondern mir nur das Zitat aufgefallen ist kann ich da nix zu sagen.
aba wir wissn ja eh all was nen zeug ich mein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (26. Mai 2009)

Mir ist das egal!

Is doch wayne!
so mein ichs!


----------



## Shido19 (26. Mai 2009)

ich finds geil wie alle gleich bei so einem thread auf ihre rechtschreibung achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day


----------



## skyline930 (26. Mai 2009)

Naja, eine komplett "saubere" Rechtschreibung erwarte ich persönlich nicht. Wenn ich es eilig hab, dann geht sie bei mir auch manchmal den Bach runter. Aber zb. das aba, eina, usw. das ist etwas .. naja .. komisch, nicht im Sinne von lustig-komisch, sondern komisch-komisch.

Ein bisschen drauf achten was man schreibt, dass is zu viel verlangt.. zumindest von den meisten..

@*Shido19*, ich achte hier auf meine Rechtschreibung, weil das ein Forum ist. In ICQ schreibe ich auch dauerklein, und lese mir nicht ein 2. mal durch was ich geschrieben hab. Das ist aber in einem Forum ziemlich Fehl am Platze.


----------



## Rathloriel (26. Mai 2009)

Hm, ich achte immer darauf. Egal was ich schreibe. Die Gefahr mich selber durch Nachlässigkeiten und Faulheit bloßzustellen ist mir zu groß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mich damit abgefunden, war mir einfach zu nervig. Ich geh eh nur noch mit Gilde in Instanzen oder mit Freunden, die schreiben zwar gerne alles klein, aber es ist richtig. Stören tut mich das kleinschreiben überhaupt nicht, geht einfach schneller. 
Ich stell mir einfach vor, welche Person dahinter sitzt und freu mich, dass ich eine gute Schulausbildung habe!


----------



## Mungamau (26. Mai 2009)

Was sagt eingentlich ein Mod zu diesem Thema?


----------



## callahan123 (26. Mai 2009)

Sprache leidet permanent, denn sie war und wird immer im Wandel sein. 

Was die Kacknoob-Posting-Fraktion angeht: neben den wirklich minderbemittelten Nachahmern gibt es - und das sollte man nicht vergessen - viele Leute, die diese Sprache erfunden haben und ständig weiter entwickeln. In dieser wie jeder anderen Sprache steckt ein ganz eigener Rhythmus, ein ganz eigener Witz, dem man sich zwar verschließen kann, den man aber trotzdem tolerieren und respektieren sollte.

Denn eines sollte man sich bewusst machen - reden WIR noch wie vor 100 Jahren, reden wir noch wie vor 50 Jahren? Nein, und trotzdem meinen wir doch uns einigermaßen niveauvoll unterhalten zu können.

Gut, ich gebe zu, dass der Vergleich zu einem sehr spezifischen "if 2dd ul10 port go" etwas hinkt, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist in der Geschäftswelt der Zukunft der Außendienstler längst zum Range-DD mutiert und der nächste Boss-Fight deutet eine Gehaltsverhandlung an. DPS Werte werden von jedem Skilehrer als "dates-per-season" im clubinternen Herrenklo gepostet und deine Mudda macht sich am Sonntag Abend schon einmal raidfertig, für den morgigen inoffiziellen Sommerschlussverkauf bei Karstadt - wenn es den dann noch gibt, wo wir wieder bei einem ganz anderen Thema wären...


----------



## Stonewhip (26. Mai 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Sprache leidet permanent, denn sie war und wird immer im Wandel sein. [...]



Und, würdest Du es als "richtig" Empfinden, dass ein paar faule Säcke, die es (auch laut diesem Thread) "nicht für nötig halten, sich verständlich auszudrücken", die hundertjährige Sprachentwicklung in 5 Jahren durchpreschen wollen, ohne darauf zu achten oder Rücksicht zu nehmen, ob dabei jemand kommunikationstechnisch auf der Strecke bleibt?

Na, eine Lanze für die Faulheit unter der Bevölkerung hast Du mit Deinem Kommentar nicht grad gebrochen.


----------



## callahan123 (26. Mai 2009)

"Und, würdest Du es als "richtig" Empfinden, dass ein paar faule Säcke, die es (auch laut diesem Thread) "nicht für nötig halten, sich verständlich auszudrücken", die hundertjährige Sprachentwicklung in 5 Jahren durchpreschen wollen, ohne darauf zu achten oder Rücksicht zu nehmen, ob dabei jemand kommunikationstechnisch auf der Strecke bleibt?"

Welche faulen Säcke meinst du? Wer prescht hier in 5 Jahren die 100-jährige Sprachentwicklung durch? Kann dir nicht folgen.


----------



## Strickjacke (26. Mai 2009)

Leider hat mir mein korrektes Deutsch noch nicht geholfen in eine Heroic Instanz oder sogar Raid mit einem Zweitcharakter (Twink) mitgenommen zu werden.

Hierbei werden offensichtlich "Spielfiguren" bevorzugt die epische Gegenstände auf dem virtuellen Körper tragen und für deren Spieler Rechtschreibung eher sekundär ist.
Da bekommt man bei Anfragen Antworten wie:  "Ey Alda! Ey lol ne bis ja nur blau!!! Gimp woanders hin!! Nur EPIXX Chars fav. hast mi?? "

Ausserdem stören mich selbsternannte Randomgruppen-Raidleiter mehr die in Randomgruppen lautstark tönen ALLE WÜRFELN ALLE ITEMS  AUF "GIER"
und dann selbst bzw. deren Gildenkollegen auf ALLES aber "BEDARF" würfeln. Bei solchen Typen ist mir dann die Rechtschreibung so ziemlich egal.     -Ratet mal wo mein Ruhestein liegt-


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (26. Mai 2009)

jah, dass is gans schlim gewoden heutsutag, isch ferveise auch jreden uf scheine rehtschräbungung hien.

/ironie off


----------



## QcK (26. Mai 2009)

Ich gebs nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verbessere für mein Leben gerne, wenn mal nichts zu tun ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Unterschied zwischen "Das Selbe" und "Das Gleiche" erkläre ich mit richtig Herzblut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (26. Mai 2009)

Zwei Eier können sich gleichen, aber nicht selben!


----------



## El Fauno (26. Mai 2009)

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass unsere Sprache nur durch das ständige Benutzen so geworden ist, wie wir sie heute kennen. Der Verschleiß von Wörtern und das Schreiben dem Klang seines Dialekts/Soziolekts nach prägt eine Sprache nachhaltig und macht sie lebendig.
Liest man alte Texte, z.B. Gedichte ("/ und beyder Augen Klufft // ... / des Athems schwere Lufft" - Gryphius, "An sich selbst"), mathematische Abhandlungen ("... kurz die complicirtesten Effekte aller Naturkräfte ...", Fourier, "Théorie analytique de la chaleur") oder philosophische Texte ("... man muss noch den grössten Theil des bewussten Denkens unter die Instinkt-Thätigkeiten rechnen, ..." - Nietzsche, "Jenseits von Gut und Böse"), erscheint es eher so, dass dieses preußisch-angehauchte Bürokraten-Denken, alles normieren zu wollen, die tatsächliche Geisel unserer Sprache ist. Diese kümmerliche "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod"-Mentalität, das Auf-Teufel-Komm-Raus-Anglizismen-Frei-Sein-Wollen ("dies macht Sinn" ist streng genommen auch ein Anglizismus) - es scheint modern zu sein, ein erbsenzählender Spießbürger werden zu wollen, nur um den Zeigefinger erheben zu dürfen. Das Non-Plus-Ultra sind natürlich die Rechtschreibreformen, welche unsere Sprache mit der Zeit doppel-plus-gut machen wollen.

Der frühere "mutige" Einsatz von Worten und die teilweise rätselhafte - fast mystische - Nutzung von Satzzeichen ist der Grundstein des modernen Deutschs.
Auch wenn eine feste Rechtschreibung und eine einheitliche Grammatik - gerade in überregionaler Kommunikation - große Vorteile bereitstellt, so hört deren Sinn spätestens dann auf, wenn eine Abweichung von der Norm als Fehler deklariert wird, obwohl die Semantik des Textes übermittelt wurde. Denn: Solange die Semantik übermittelt wird, ist der Sinn der Sprache erfüllt. Auch wenn wir uns auch an Wörtern erfreuen, so jedoch nur an deren Sinn oder deren Klang ("Kroklokwafzi? Semememi! Seiokrontro - prafriplo: ...", Morgenstern, "Das große Lalula") und in WoW kommt es selten auf die Ästhetik an.

Insofern kann ich mich zwar um eine gute Rechtschreibung bemühen, aber gleichzeitig das "Computerdeutsch" begrüßen. Zwar kann es schon nerven, wenn man verschiedene Beiträge in /1 erst nach dem fünften mal Durchlesen versteht, aber dies ist nunmal der Preis einer lebendigen Sprache.
Mir wurde früher von einem Klassenkamerad im Chat geraten, Rechtschreibung, Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Grammatik nicht allzu ernst zu nehmen, da solch ein Text hölzern wirkt. Mittlerweile achte ich beim chatten sogar darauf, welche Wörter ich klein schreibe und welche Verben ich weglasse.


----------



## Rathloriel (26. Mai 2009)

Warum wird es eigentlich als Erbsenzählerei gewertet wenn man sich an das hält, was für alle in gleicherweise Gültig ist, weder für den einen mehr noch den anderen weniger?!

Sicher entwickelt sich die Sprache, aber sie sollte erkennbar und verständlich bleiben. Ich weigere mich dann mit jmd zu kommunizieren, wenn ich mir laut vorlesen muss, was derjenige geschrieben hat, um es zu verstehen.


----------



## Rechthaber (26. Mai 2009)

Abkürzungen finde ich nicht schlimm, englische Wörter schon garnicht. Was grauenhaft ist sind Sachen wie "fiele", "alda" und etliche o.g. Beispiele.

Das hat ja nichts mit einem "Wandel der Sprache" zu tun, viel mehr mit mangelnden Deutschkenntnissen. Die Leute scheinen eine "ich schreibe wie ich will"-Einstellung zu vertreten, oder sie lernen es nicht mehr richtig. 
Den Wandel der Sprache sehe ich eher darin, dass immer mehr Englisch gesprochen wird und jeder weiß was "Chat", "Shopping"und "Job" bedeuten.


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. Mai 2009)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Das aber *absolut Schlimmste*, was ich leider in letzter Zeit immer öfters höre und lese, ist *"ebend"*. Irgend wie hat sich das eingebürgert hinter "eben" noch ein D zu setzen. Was zur Hölle soll das?



Ka ich kenne ganz viele Mädchen, und zwar nur mädchen.. die an das letzte wort im satz nen e anhängen.. Beispiel.. ich habe ein buch gelesene wobei sie das e wie ehhh aussprechen, nicht wie ey oda so.. aeh oder so, meine ich natürlich


----------



## Thufeist (27. Mai 2009)

Vieles hat aber auch mit *Coolness* zutun..
Schaut euch mal in Chatcommunitys um wie die Leute dort teilweise schreiben..

Beispiel:
iich fiiindz sou qeil daz du daz four miiich machzt

Das ist im Moment wohl totale Mode.. ich glaube nicht das das etwas mit Dummheit zutun hat..
Mich stört das aber recht wenig solange ich noch verstehe was gemeint ist..


----------



## Obolobbo (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (27. Mai 2009)

mir störts auch, obwohl ich die letzte antwort genommen habe,  fand die antwort einfach zu geil xD


----------



## flooha (27. Mai 2009)

hab einfach mal für "Es ist schon seltsam, aber interessiert mich wenig, solange ich erkenne was gemeint ist." gestimmt, das trifft es so ziemlich genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiromoto (27. Mai 2009)

ich hab mal für
"Ich höre nicht auf mit dem Versuch, die Welt zu verbessern und erkläre den Leuten, wie es richtig geschrieben wird" gestimmt.

Zwar korrigiere/belehre ich die Leute nicht, die mich in Orgrimmar mit "pls port dala,thx" anschreiben, aber ihr Portal bekommen sie so natürlich auch nicht. Meist frag ich höflich, was genau sie denn wollen, und des öfteren bekommt man dann auch eine korrekt formulierte Frage zu lesen ;-)

Was ich überhaupt nicht schlimm finde, sind Abkürzungen im SnG-Channel. Es hat sich nunmal so eingebürgert und ist auch wesentlich kürzer und übersichtlicher wenn ich anstatt
"Heiler sucht anschluss an Raidgruppe oder Instanzgruppe für Naxxramas im heroischen Modus, für die Hölen der Zeit 4 und für die Violette Feste Heroisch"  einfach
"heal lfg naxx25/hdz4/vf hc" schreibe. Fast jeder weiß, was gemeint ist, und der SnG-Channel artet nicht zum Lyric-Kanal für Gruppensuchende aus.


----------



## Rathloriel (27. Mai 2009)

Kennt jmd von euch eigentlich die 2 FRITZ!-Einspieler zum Thema: "Sprache lebt"? Das verdeutlicht sehr gut, dass dieser Prozess, über den wir hier reden, auch ganz schnell ausarten kann. Ich konnte das erst wirklich verstehen, als ich mit WOW angefangen habe. Und auch heute sind mir einige Aussagen darin noch schleierhaft. Ich würde das ja gerne mal hier einbind, aber ich bin in der Uni und die beiden Dateien liegen nun mal daheim.

Darin hört man ein Stimmchen, das ganz aufgeregt vom WOW-Spielen erzählt und nur diesen, ich nenne es mal Slang, benutzt. Das ist wirklich eins ehr krasses Beispiel.


----------



## Esda (27. Mai 2009)

Obolobbo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



endlich! Danke! Auf den hab ich gewartet!


----------



## Kasska (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn dich Rechtschreib Fehler stören alles klar aber sich sooooooooo Grundloss über Kürzel aufzuregen ist ja bald eckelhaft 
wenn es dich stört mein Beileid den dass kann man einfach nicht verstehen 

zu der Sache mit der Rechtschreibung okay hast an manchen stellen recht aber man kennt ja nicht immer den Hintergrund und sich drüber aufregen bringt ja auch nichts ^^

Avec les saluts aimables: Kâsska  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naphea (27. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Ich sag' dazu nur: "So wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so schallt es auch wieder hinaus." 

Wenn einer hergeht und mich anwhispert: "Bock auf Bollwerk?", dann ist halt die Antwort kurz und bündig.
Man könnte ja auch einen kleinen Smalltalk halten, aber dafür sind wohl die meisten Spieler zu kurz angebunden.

Und wenn es mir zu dämlich ist, dann gibt es ja immernoch die Ignore-Liste ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Soweit erstmal

Schöne Grüße


----------



## heartless666 (27. Mai 2009)

Man könnte es ein wenig vereinfachen und einfach alle zu waschechten Franken ausbilden. Probleme mit nen, ne und ´n wirds nicht mehr geben. Bei uns Franken heißts einfach:

a Birn (weiblich)
a Apfel (männlich)
a Haus (neutral)

Ihr seht es wir ganz einfach "a" geschrieben. Somit ist die Handhabung mit dem Englischen "the" zu vergleichen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so XD

Ne aber ernsthaft, ich kann da immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Manche schreiben wirklich so schrecklich, daß man sofort die Gruppe wieder auflösen möchte. Sicher, in einem Chat achte ich auch nicht sonderlich auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung (ebenso wenig in Posts), aber zumindest sollte man verständlich schreiben. Aber was will man machen? Die Wortakrobaten, (wobei in diesem fall fraglich ist ob man nicht Aggrobat schreiben sollte XD) die das hier lesen werden sich denken "Der schreibt ja alles falsch, was will der überhaupt?". Von demher wirds wohl wenig sinn haben.

In diesem Sinne....Plötheit ftw XD


----------



## Dreidan (27. Mai 2009)

Die "coolen" Leute, die aus Absicht so einen unverständlichen Müll schreiben erreichen ihr Ziel ja wohl doch. Sie wollen im Mittelpunkt stehen und beachtet werden, dabei ist es ihnen völlig egal, ob sie das auf positive oder negative Art erreichen. In meiner Jugend sprach man bei so einem Verhalten noch von schwach ausgeprägter sozialer Kompetenz und mangelndem Selbstbewusstsein. 

Aber wie sollen es die Kinder heute denn auch lernen, wenn sie im echten Leben nur vor den Fernseher oder den PC abgeschoben werden und keiner mit ihnen redet?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (27. Mai 2009)

rechtschreibfehler=überhaupt nicht schlimm
komplett vermurkste sprache=übel abber noch erträglich, da send ich einfach ts daten

in diesem sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

sry aber finde des thema nicht so dolle...
denn wenn einer was auszusetzen hat soll er es machen^^
aber mir persönlich solls egal sein wenn ich es verstehe!

davon mal abgesehen einige der spieler kürzen wörter oder sätze ab um schnell weiter machen zu können
sei es in raids oder instanzen denn man will auch nicht wirklich die zeit im spiel IMMER mit reden verbringen und
schreibt nur das was man oder was jemand zu wissen brauch^^


mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> endlich! Danke! Auf den hab ich gewartet!


geeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeel^^
sehe das zum erstenmal und ja stimme zu sied nicht wie hans XD


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Rathloriel schrieb:


> Kennt jmd von euch eigentlich die 2 FRITZ!-Einspieler zum Thema: "Sprache lebt"? Das verdeutlicht sehr gut, dass dieser Prozess, über den wir hier reden, auch ganz schnell ausarten kann. Ich konnte das erst wirklich verstehen, als ich mit WOW angefangen habe. Und auch heute sind mir einige Aussagen darin noch schleierhaft. Ich würde das ja gerne mal hier einbind, aber ich bin in der Uni und die beiden Dateien liegen nun mal daheim.
> 
> Darin hört man ein Stimmchen, das ganz aufgeregt vom WOW-Spielen erzählt und nur diesen, ich nenne es mal Slang, benutzt. Das ist wirklich eins ehr krasses Beispiel.


kannste knicken das gibt es tausendfach bei myvideo ts aufnahmen oder sonst was und wo....
ist leider nix neues mehr ab und an fern schauen und tv-total reicht schon XD


----------



## Deligor (27. Mai 2009)

In manchen Punkten hast du recht und in anderen reagierst du meiner Meinung nach einfach über.

Fangen wir mal mit den Punten an die ich nachvollziehen kann und auch so sehe:

Der Umgang mit 'n, 'ne und 'nen
Der Umgang mit Dialekten

Brrr...gerade das mit den Dialekten find ich echt übel...auch sehr schön ist die Variation mit "nit" und "ikke"
"ein" mit "n" abzukürzen geht ja noch...aber man sollte es dann schon richtig machen.

Der Umgang mit "seid" und "seit"

Ein eher kleines Ärgernis, da man aus dem Kontext in der Regel problemlos erkennen kann, was gemeint ist. Bei mir ist es sogar so, das ich diese Fehler einfach überlese, da die falsche Schreibweise die Bedeutung des Satzes kaum unverständlich macht.

Der Umgang mit den Leerzeichen

Eigendlich das gleiche "Problem" wie das mit dem "seid/seit" ...solange man die bedeutung des Satzes erkennt kann man sowas noch lächelnd überlesen.

Der Umgang mit den Höflichkeitsfloskeln

Das ist eine gängige Sprache in WoW...ob das nun gut ist sei mal dahingestellt, aber es verkürzt auf jeden Fall die Zeit die man zum tippen braucht. Zwar sind es häufig nur weniger Lettern die man spart, aber das muss man im ganzen betrachten, denn so gesehen ist es eine ganze Menge Zeit die man spart.

Der Umgang mit den Klassen und Rollen

Ähm...hier übertreibst du deutlich. Du kannst mir nicht ernsthaft weißmachen wollen, dass diese Kleinigkeit ausreicht um die Rolle einer Klasse falsch zu verstehen. In den meisten Fällen hat das nur was mit der Erleichterung der aussprache zu tun. "TanK Krieger" spricht sich einfach nicht so locker wie "Kriegertank"
Beim Pala-Beispiel ist es genauso...mal davon abgesehen, dass ich eigendlich schon öfter "Heilpala" gehört habe. Je Kürzer das auszusprechende Wort desto lieber wird genutzt.

Der Umgang mit der englischen Sprache

Dieser Punkt macht keinen Sinn...die Abkürzungen sind im Laufe der Zeit nunmal enstanden...akzeptiere es oder setz dich in eine dunkle Ecke und fang an zu weinen.
Diese Verstümmelungen sind eher die Ausnahme und das, was du uns da kredenzt hast hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie lesen müssen (Wer zum Geier sagt "Bösser"???). Wenn sowas mal vorkommt, dann hat es damit zu tun, dass der Schreiberling einfach geistig konstant abwesend ist und nicht mit der englischen Sprache.


Mein Fazit: 
Wenn man die Sätze nur schwer entziffern kann und sich die verstümmelten Worte um ihre Bedeutung prügeln kann ich verstehen wenn es einen aufregt. Bei Kleinigkeiten sollte man einfach nur froh sein, dass man es besser kann.

Mfg Del


----------



## Chuchulain (27. Mai 2009)

Vorurteile mal beiseite, aber ein gewisses Niveau zu wahren ist scheinbar für unsere 'Jungen' eine Herausforderung der sie sich nicht stellen da es 'uncool' ist wenn man 'wie ein alter Sack' redet. Zumindest dieser Eindruck kommt mir immer wieder in der U-Bahn und in der Straßenbahn.
Ach ja, weil vor ein paar Seiten ein Kommentar zum Thema Schulutensilien kam: Mein ehemaliger Mathematiklehrer bestand darauf das wir ohne Taschenrechner rechnen, wofür wir ihn damals entsprechend gehasst haben. Heutzutage bin ich froh darüber, da ich schneller als die meisten Leute kopfrechnen kann als diese ihre Rechnungen im Handy oder im Taschenrechner eingetippt haben, zumindest bei den einfacheren Rechnungen.

was den 'slang' in WoW betrifft kann ich mir folgenden Link nicht verkneifen. Lest ruhig ein paar Seiten zurück und vor.
http://www.sluggy.com/daily.php?date=080809


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Umgang mit Dialekten
> [...]
> Mfg Del




wos hast des scho wieda? findst dialekte scheisse oda wos? achjo nur nebenbei unsa dialekt der österreicher is öda ois de hochdeitsche sproch!

Na ich versteh schon was du meinst ;D
finde es selber schlimm wenn die plötzlich im raid anfangen Plattdeutsch zu schreiben *davonlauf*

mfg


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wos hast des scho wieda? findst dialekte scheisse oda wos? achjo nur nebenbei unsa dialekt der österreicher is öda ois de hochdeitsche sproch!
> 
> Na ich versteh schon was du meinst ;D
> finde es selber schlimm wenn die plötzlich im raid anfangen Plattdeutsch zu schreiben *davonlauf*
> ...


ja stimmt und schlimm wirds dann wenn die sich über wichtige themen über den raid unterhalten
udn ein unwissender nicht weiß was man machen soll^^


----------



## Rappi (27. Mai 2009)

Mir macht es nichts aus, wenn ein Spieler einmal ,,Fisc" statt ,Fisch" schreibt, wenn man denn zumindest Satzzeichen setzt und erkennen lässt, dass man versucht, korrekt zu schreiben. 
Mich stören besonders die häufigen Anglizismen. Wieso muss man ,,Hunter" statt ,,Jäger" schreiben? Man brauch mir jetzt nicht mit dem Argument zu kommen, dass es schneller ginge. Das englische Wort hat in diesem Fall sogar einen Buchstaben mehr. Dies war jetzt nur ein Beispiel, aber man könnte trotzdem meinen, dass Viele glauben, Englisch würde cooler klingen und man müsste in jedem Satz ein englisches Wort einbauen. Am schlimmsten sind dann solche Satzkonstruktionen wie:
,,Ich würde gerne mitkommen, because ich bin...". Das habe ich wirklich schon erlebt und als den Spieler dann darauf angesprochen habe, warum er so schreibt, meinte er, dass es so klingen würde, als ob man schon älter wäre.
Unbestritten die Nummer 1 bei den nervigsten Satzkonstruktionen ist immer noch:
,,lfm 2 wari hutner & priehst für rf /w dann go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## FroggyStyle (27. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...
> (jaja ich weiß, schlecht schreiben bedeutet nicht auch schlecht spielen, aber solche Leute hab ich einfach ungern in der Gruppe, so bin ich halt.)



Schlecht schreiben heißt für mich schlechter Umgang => Schlechter Spielspaß => Die Leute spielen schlecht, auch wenn sie ihre Klasse beherrschen  sollten...



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber ich grusele mich bei dem Gedanken, dass die Sprachmalträtierer dereinst meine Rente finanzieren sollen.



Ich stell mir da immer ein nettes Vorstandsmeeting bei AUDI oder VW vor (Hdf, Alda! Kacknub, Ich kick dich! pwnd). Irgendwie kann einem da schon schlecht werden... 
Das Schlimme daran ist, dass die Leute wirklich schon so reden, nicht nur schreiben! Geht mal in München, Frankfurt oder Stuttgart auf den Bahnhof und gesellt euch mal zu ein paar "jungen Heranwachsenden" => "Ey, lol, Alda! Isch mach Disch platt!" Wenn man nur hören könnte, würde man seinen Gegenüber vielleicht für einen "südländischen Mitbürger" halten, Schwamm drüber. In Stuttgart könnte man das noch auf den regionalen Knoten in der Zunge schieben, aber in Frankfurt, München oder (...hier beliebige andere Großstadt einfügen...) zählt diese Ausrede nicht. Da möchte man am liebsten zu Villeroy & Boch und die größte Kloschüssel der Welt bestellen, um den ganzen "Gansta-Ghetto-Kiddy-Kram" mit einem Mal wegzuspülen.

Ja, manchmal kann man sich schon aufregen...


----------



## PewPew_oO (27. Mai 2009)

Was ich häufig als Antwort bekomme, wenn ich jemanden auf die deutsche Rechtschreibung o. Ä. aufmerksam mache:

deutsche sprache suxx!!!11!elf


----------



## OMGlooool (27. Mai 2009)

ach da fällt mir noch was lustiges ein:

Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es eine Gilde, die nennt sich "Mein Tot ist dein Tot"

wenn ich das jetz mal so ausdrücken darf:
LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## gerome234 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich mag es auch lieber Abkürzungen zu schreiben als: "Suche 2 Schadenausteiler für die Instanz Burg Utgarde: Turm auf heroischem Schwierigkeitsgrad" Da ist "suche 2 dds für turm hero" etwas besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was der Rechtschreibung anbelangt: Mir ist das Hauptsächlich wurscht was mir da einer schreibt. Wenn einer Satzzeichen nicht schreibt stört mich das nicht. Wenigstens verstehe ich was er meint. Das witzige ist ja wenn sich jemand bei "schießen" verschreibt. Ist heute bei jemandem passiert. Meistens kennen sich die Leute aus mit der Rechtschreibung aber das Problem ist, dass sie nicht mit der Tastatur umgehen können.


----------



## Lexana (27. Mai 2009)

Ingame schreibe ich so mit abkürzungen, aber solange ich im RL die Deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrsche, mach ichs weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (27. Mai 2009)

noch schlimmer als die Verstümmelung der Rechtschreibung ist die Verstümmelung der Grammatik... wenn man überhaupt so nennen kann... hier ein "harmloses" Bsp: "tank heal maly 25" ... was wolln die? n tank? n heal? n tank healer? oder tank und heal? ... (hab da mal nachgefragt und da kam (achtung wortwörtlich!!!!):" kann nich lesen? needen dd")

gegen die rechtschreibung hab ich nix... solange man noch (problemlos^^) erkennt was gemeint ist


----------



## Yiraja (27. Mai 2009)

hmm kritisch größter schwachsinn den ich bis jetzt gelesen hab -.-


----------



## Kubayashi (27. Mai 2009)

im großen und ganzen geb ich dem TE recht. nur bei der sache mit dem dialekt schreiben bin ich absolut net einverstanden. 

dialekt schreibt man aus genau dem selben grund wie man, wie im internet üblich, alles klein schreibt -> es geht einfach schneller!
ich bin selber sachse, geraume zeit aus der schule raus und von berufswegen trimmt einen keiner dazu, hochdeutsch zu schreiben. im raid will ich nich (<- mit absicht) noch großartig meine backspace-taste verprügeln, nur weil ich aus reflex kein "t" hinter dem "nich" geschrieben hab und 5 wörter weiter bin. 

sonst is net der boss down sondern ich bzw wir ^^

ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten ...
finde dich in rp-server ein und wechsel von der allianz zur horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (JAAAAA FLAMEWAR!! los gebts mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    )


----------



## Struance (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt sicher auch Begriffe, die manche Leute in WOW benutzen, die selbst mich erheitern. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist Dammätschdieler - hier hat man nur die Wahl in schallendem Gelächter auszubrechen oder nur noch den Kopf zu schütteln...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun aber mal etwas grundsätzliches zu diesem Threat:
Mir spricht der Autor aus der Seele und ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, was er durchmachen muss, wenn man sieht, welchen Stilblüten man sich in den allgemeinen Chats aussetzen muss.

Ja, es gibt auch Legastheniker, denen man falsche Rechtschreibung ganz sicher nicht ankreiden soll und auch gar nicht muss. Ist man aber mal ehrlich zu sich selbst, so wird es wohl kaum sein, dass alle diejenigen, denen diese germanistischen Fehlleistungen entspringen, auch zu der Gruppe gehören, die sich Legastheniker nennen. Das liegt sicher daran, dass - und ich kenne sogar einige, die sich dazu zählen - der echte Legastheniker um seine Schwäche weiß und schon deswegen erst gar nichts im Chat schreibt.

Folglich liegt es demnach auch nahe, dass diese Leute das entweder mit Vorsatz tun, weil sie es lustig finden oder, dass ihre Ausbildung mehr nicht hergibt. Erfahrungsgemäß ist mangelnde Ausbildung der Grund und genau hier setzt aus meiner Sicht der Grund für diesen Threat; einfach mal darauf hinzuweisen, dass wir im Prinzip gerade in Deutschland ein ernsthaftes Problem im Hinblick auf die Qualität der Ausbildung haben.

Wen wundert es dann, wenn einer mit "was willst Du uns damit sagen?" antwortet - über den Beitrag habe ich wirklich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln können, aber irgendwie war es sicher ein Lippenbekenntnis...


----------



## JackLamon (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin ja auch so jemand, dem sich regelmäßig die Fußnägel aufrollen, wenn ich die Kreationen von so manchem Wortakrobaten im Handels- oder noch schlimmer im Gruppenchat lesen muss.

Da meinte doch letztens ein Schurke zu mir, ob es ok wäre, wenn er (Zitat) "*fon forne*" angreifen würde?
Ja, was soll man dazu noch sagen? Ich zumindest erklär's mir dann immer mit dem Spruch: "... und PISA hatte doch Recht".

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass jemand mal Fachjargon oder Abkürzungen des Spiels benutzt, die sich irgendwie mittlerweile verbindlich eingebürgert haben.
Ich sag ja auch oft genug: "LfM 2 DD für Vio" und (fast) jeder weiß, wohin ich will.

Aber die gehäufte Form von Vertauschung von Konsonanten: "F<>V", "D<>T", "M<>N" oder Wörter mit zusätzlichen Hs an Stellen, wo sie seit Luther nicht mehr vorkamen und dann die beliebten Vokalverdoppler sind Beispiele, die mich an der Berufsauffassung (oder sogar viel mehr Berufsehre) so mancher Deutschlehrer (ver)zweifeln lässt.


----------



## chinsai (27. Mai 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> BSP_1: hi ich bin neu in wow was soll ich am besten spielen welche klasse ist am leichtesten zu leveln und wie geht das am schnellsten danke für die hilfe cu
> 
> BSP_2: Hi !!!!!! Ich bin neu in wow!!! Was soll ich am besten spielen ?!?!?!?!!??? Welche Klasse ist am leichtesten zu leven ????? Und wie geht das am schnellsten???? Danke für die Hilfe !!!!!! cu
> 
> mfg



Oder:

Hi XDDDDDD
Gibt mir jmd n g? xDDDDDDDD 
suche kuhle Gilde xDDDDDD
Omg XDDDDD
blablabla xDDDDD
...


----------



## Netus (27. Mai 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> 
> Vorab: Legasthenie ist anerkannt, das weiß ich. Ich möchte auch niemanden diffamieren,
> ...



Danke, danke und nochmals DANKE!
Ich selber benutze zwar auch mal gerne "nen" oder "ned" aber im großen und ganzen denke ich schon, dass ich die Deutsche Rechtschreibung (nicht nur in Grundzügen) beherrsche.

Aber leider werden diesen Thread die wenigsten lesen oder direkt anfangen zu flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

An die Rechtschreibflamer: Ihr wisst schon, dass ihr euch im Internet aufhaltet oder? 
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass die meisten Leute im Internet einfach keinen großen Wert auf Rechtschreibung legen,
weil sie schnell und einfach miteinander kommunizieren wollen. Was ist daran schlimm, wenn man die Großschreibung komplett ignoriert und einfach alles klein und ohne Punkte schreibt?
Ich finde, dass es nicht sein muss, so in WoW zu schreiben:
Ich bin gerade im Flammenschlund. Und ihr? oder:
Wenn ich die Daily-Quest abgeschlossen habe, werde ich zurück nach Dalaran gehen. 
Das dauert einfach viel länger als wenn man alles klein schreibt..
Gut, wenn jetzt jemand so schreibt: kanst du mia bidde nen trank gebeen? 
Dann is das schon grauenhaft, aber ich erlebe es wirklich sehr selten, dass jemand so schreibt! So selten, dass ich es lustig finde und nicht nervend!
In Foren, wie dem buffed.de Forum lege ich auf jeden Fall großen Wert auf Rechtschreibung legen. Besonders wichtig sind Satzzeichen wie Kommas und Groß- und Kleinschreibung! Die Formulierung sollte auch gut sein!
Aber zeigt mir mal jemand der so in nem Aufsatz schreibt. *Mit der Tastatur schreiben ist komplett anders als mit dem Kugelschreiber!*
Gegen Ablürzungen habe ich nichts, außer wenn z.B. jeder Spell einer Klasse in englisch geschrieben wird.. naja, is eben viel cooler - das ist wohl zu 90% der Grund.


----------



## Annovella (27. Mai 2009)

Lexana schrieb:


> Ingame schreibe ich so mit abkürzungen, aber solange ich im RL die Deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrsche, mach ichs weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wie siehts in Foren aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anduris schrieb:


> An die Rechtschreibflamer: Ihr wisst schon, dass ihr euch im Internet aufhaltet oder?
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass die meisten Leute im Internet einfach keinen großen Wert auf Rechtschreibung legen,
> weil sie schnell und einfach miteinander kommunizieren wollen.



Weiter habe ich nicht gelesen. Klar achtet man meist nicht auf die Rechtschreibung, jedoch geht es in diesem Thread ehr um SCHLIMMERE Dinge, wo man sich einfach an den Kopf fassen muss.

V<>F ; T<>D etc.

JackLamon hat es super erklärt.


----------



## Thrungal (27. Mai 2009)

Jemand hat es schon genannt:

Das größte Problem ist, dass in den Grundschulen gelehrt wird, so zu schreiben, wie man spricht.
Frei nach dem Motto: Nach mir die Sintflut, das dürfen die an der nächsten Schule dann ausbügeln.

Ein jeder weiss, dass sich Handlungen, die man seit Jahren als normal (und hier auch als richtig!!!) lernt, zur Gewohnheit werden. Das zu korrigieren ist unheimlich zeitaufwendig, manchmal klappts halt gar nicht. Das Ergebnis sieht man jetzt.

Denjenigen, der diesen Lehrplan verbrochen hat, den würde ich gerne mal treffen.


Ich kenn das aus dem Sport:
Es ist zwar entsprechend schwer, den Kleinen die Techniken richtig beizubringen.
Aber danach KÖNNEN die das auch.
Ich erlebe es viel zu oft, dass Jugendliche aus anderen Vereinen / Gruppen kommen und eine verhunzte Technik so lange geübt haben, dass man sie fast gar nicht mehr wegtrainieren kann.
Dann lieber 3 Monate im Kindesalter mehr Stress, als 5 Jahre lang Fehler beheben zu müssen.

PS:
Ok, das mag vielleicht zum jugendlichen Aufmüpfen gehören; aber was mich extrem nervt:
Einen Forenbeitrag schreiben, der aussieht, man hätte seinen Kopp über die Tastatur gerollt, mit dem lustigen Satz :"Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet...." beenden.

Das klingt für mich einfach nur nach:
"Dummheit ist cool" 

Ojemine.


----------



## lokker (27. Mai 2009)

die meisten Leute beherrschen die richtige Grammatik etc. Nur wie schon ein paar Posts über mir wird im Internet keinen Wert darauf gelegt. Warum auch? Es geht einfach um die Komunikation und einige Beispiele sind hier maßlos übertrieben. Noch nie habe ich in nem Forum oder Ingame solche Sätze gesehen. In anderen Bereichen des Lebens kann man über dieses Thema diskutieren, aber der Thread richtet sich nur nach Foren und dem Ingame-Chat.


----------



## Thrungal (27. Mai 2009)

Klar, in Internet will man möglichst schnell kommunizieren.
Aber m. M. nach ist das nur in diesen "Schnell-Chats", wie ICQ und Konsorten notwendig.

In einem Forum hat man doch schön Zeit, seinen Text zu "bewerben".
Indem man Absätze macht, erhöht man die Lesbarkeit, ebenso wie eine klare Sprache.

Und ich weiss ja nicht - wollt ihr nicht, dass man Euch auch in einem Forum ernst nimmt?
Auch wenn ich Beiträge lese, die nicht meiner Meinung entsprechen, sie aber vernünftig formuliert sind und vor allem einem bestimmten Schema entsprechen (These - Argumente/Beweise - Schlussfolgerung), dann buch ich das in die Kategorie "vernünftiger Beitrag".

Wollt ihr nicht, das möglichst viele Leute Eure Posts lesen?
Dann schreibt ordentlich.

Kein Mensch liest einen Text, der schon bei den ersten Worten Würgereize hervorruft.


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass es noch weit grottigere Foren gibt.

Hab mal bei diesem "Germanys next Topmodel" reingeschaut, da müssten manche Tischplatten schon durchschlagen sein :-)

"Wea sackt, die XY ist toov, der iss selba vool toov"

Also WoW + Community ist noch nicht Vorreiter im Sprach-Exodus.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (28. Mai 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> "Wea sackt, die XY ist toov, der iss selba vool toov"




Bitte was Oo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (28. Mai 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand "net" satt nicht, "aba" statt aber usw. schreibt. Auch wenn alle 2 Zeilen ein "nciht" auftaucht weil man zu schnell tippt, hab ich nichts gegen. Oder wenn jemand statt Jäger Hunter sagt, statt Hexenmeister Warlock und Warri statt Krieger, das ist halt gebräuchlich in WoW, die neulinge sehen das alle so schreiben und schreiben dann genauso. Ich schreibe im chat auch immer so:" Ich weiß net wat ihr euch immer so aufregt, wenn der dämliche Warri unbedingt nen intring will dann lassten doch, solang er keinem wat wcihtiges wegwürfelt isses doch wurscht" 

Solange die anderen verstehen was gemeint ist und es nicht zu übertrieben ist wie zB. jedes Wort kommt in einer anderen Sprache, satzzeichen was ist das? und CÄPTN CAPS IS AUF DER BRÜCKE111, kann meinetwegen jeder schreiben wie er lustig ist. Rechtschreibfehler sind im internet nicht so schlimm, /2 ist keine deutscharbeit.


----------



## lokker (28. Mai 2009)

Spaß vor Rechtschreibung (zumindest im Internet). Ich schreibe weder eine Arbeit, eine Bewerbung oder sonst irgendwas. Ich möchte auch nicht durch einen super Text ernst genommen werden oder so. Hauptsache man kann es lesen. Die Meinung ist das einzige was in einem Forum zählt. Da die Buffedcommunity zumal die einzige mir bekannte Community ist, die sich über soetwas beschwert....


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Sollte heissen:

"Wer sagt, das Mädchen XY ist doof, der ist selber doof."

Also Rechtschreibung / Grammatik fürn Popo, Argumentation ebenfalls.


Ach ja, "ned" oder "freilich" schreibe ich halt gern, weil ich damit ne persönliche Note einbringen kann. Da kommt dann meistens: "Bist Du auch aus Bayern / Franken?"
Und schon spricht man mit Personen und nicht mit Pixeln.


Das ganze geht natürlich auch mit Posts wie "Ey, Alda, lol!!"

Nur ob ich den anschreibe, um mit ihm weiter gemütlich zu quatschen.....

Was soll ich den denn fragen: "boah, lol, gehst Du auch Stadtoderwas?" (das ist ein neues Wort, das muss so!)


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

lokker:
"Spaß vor Rechtschreibung (zumindest im Internet). Ich schreibe weder eine Arbeit, eine Bewerbung oder sonst irgendwas. Ich möchte auch nicht durch einen super Text ernst genommen werden oder so. Hauptsache man kann es lesen. Die Meinung ist das einzige was in einem Forum zählt. Da die Buffedcommunity zumal die einzige mir bekannte Community ist, die sich über soetwas beschwert...."

Erstens willst Du, dass man deinen Beitrag lesen kann, weil er wichtig ist, bemühst Dich aber nicht darum, dass man ihn Ernst nehmen kann?

Ja, was denn jetzt?


----------



## Nania (28. Mai 2009)

Was Rechtschreibung anbelangt gibt es mehrere Typen. 

Die, die sich generell über alles hinwegsetzen, weil Rechtschreibung ja scheiße ist. 
Die, die sich sagen: Hey, wozu Rechtschreibung, ist nur was für Streber. 
Die, die glauben sie hätten das Recht zu schreiben wie sie wollen (im Zuge der Meinungsfreiheit). 
Die, die nicht einsehen wollen, dass es Leute gibt, denen etwas daran liegt, dass man das, was sie schreiben lesen können. 

Und diejenigen, die es lieber sehen, wenn jemand einen Text verfasst, der die deutsche Rechtschreibung wenigstens in Ansätzen beherrscht. 
Ich suche nicht ewig lange bis ich einen Fehler finde, aber wenn ein Text von denselbigen gerade zu strotzt, dann frag ich mich, ob der Schreiberling seinen Text überhaupt mit Verstand verfasst hat - und so sieht das auch Ingame aus. 

Wenn da jemand auf die Frage: Hat jemand Lust auf Nexus Heroic? Die folgende Antwort bekomme: 

Ich hät scoh Lus, aba bin net Tänk geskilt, sonder mach nur Dämäge, aba Imba Dämäge 

Dann denke ich mir: Nein, den nimmst du nicht mit. 

Auch wenn jemand schreibt: 

Ich währ gärn dabei, hab aba leida keine Zait mehr. hätte ich auch keine Lust ihn für den Fall, dass er doch Zeit hätte, mitzunehmen.

Ich verlange von keinem den richtigen Gebrauch diverser Konjunktive oder die korrekte Schreibweise von Fremdwörtern wie Xenophobie oder Arachnophobie, aber ein bisschen was zeigt schon, dass man entweder bei der Sache ist, oder sich auszudrücken weiß, was auch in einer virtuellen Welt schnell wichtig werden kann.


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Und erzähl bitte nicht, dass in Bewerbungsunterlagen oder -gesprächen dann der Germanistik-Man zum Vorschein kommt.

Man kann nicht den ganzen lieben langen Tag "Lol, ey!" sprechen und schreiben und dann von einer Sekunde auf die andere umstellen.
Übung und Gewohnheit sind wieder die Zauberwörter.

Leider ist es so, dass es nicht zu wenig Ausbildungsstellen gibt, sondern zu wenig geeignete Bewerber. Das ist Fakt!

Und jeder Text, an dem ich meine Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Argumentation übe, trägt dazu bei, dass man es irgendwann kann.
Dann musste nicht vor Deinem Aufsatz sitzen und denken: "Boah, lol, wie soll isch die Schice machen, Alda!"

Wer ständig in Foren und im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch die Ghetto-Sprache übt, der wird sie auch zu seiner Normsprache entwickeln. Klassische Konditionierung nennt sich das (Konrad Lorenz, zum "googeln").
Der wird auch beim Bewerbungsgespräch unbewusst seinen zukünftigen Chef "Alda" nennen, oft "oder was", "weissu?" einbauen.
Das wird ja auch ständig trainiert, es kann nicht einfach ausgeschaltet werden.

Wer meint, das ist Unsinn, der googelt erstmal nach oben genannten Begriffen.


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Nania:

Bin Deiner Meinung.

Möchte ein paar Antworten gerne etwas "bebildern":

Antwort: "Ich hät scoh Lus, aba bin net Tänk geskilt, sonder mach nur Dämäge, aba Imba Dämäge"
Kopf: "Oje, na das kann was werden.... schau halt, dass du wenigstens ein Teil abstauben kannst, bevor die Gruppe zerbricht"

Antwort: "Ich währ gärn dabei, hab aba leida keine Zait mehr."
Kopf: "Er kann nicht mit, schreibt mir trotzdem. Was will der von mir? Aufmerksamkeit?"

Und jetzt kommts!
Antwort: "Komme gern mit, habe die Ini aber noch nicht gemacht"
Kopf: "AAaaaaaahhhh...... endlich!!!!! In Ordnung, musste ihm etwas helfen, aber das läuft."
Solche Spieler sind mehr hundert Mal lieber, landen vielleicht auf der FL und man kann später ordentlich Inzen rocken (EQ verändert sich, man mag es kaum glauben!)

Manchmal mag man ausrufen: "Endlich normale Leute!"

WoW ist ein Langzeitspiel, welches nur mit und nicht gegen andere Spieler funktioniert.


----------



## Kuya (28. Mai 2009)

Fridl schrieb:


> _*Und dann kommt meine Abreibung!
> Und ich werde Anarchist,
> Der begreift, daß die Rechtschreibung
> Die Wissenschaft der Esel ist.
> ...



100% /sign.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (28. Mai 2009)

@ Thrungal... vergesse das fei, fei net..ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Kuya:

Dein Zitat ist zwar schön poetisch, aber doch reichlich weltfremd.

Denn für gewöhnlich werden Freigeister, Denker, Poeten.... erst NACH ihrem Tod bekannt und berühmt.

Immanuel Kant z. B. war Zeit seines Lebens eigentlich nur ein Störenfried, ebenso die griechischen und römischen Philosophen.


Der Unterschied zwischen denen und Euch ist, dass sich diese Leute mit Fragen aus den Bereichen Religion, Erkenntnistheorie, Staatenlehre und ähnlichem beschäftigt haben und dort Quantensprünge erreicht /erdacht haben.
Leider mussten aber auch diese Leute ihre Texte so verfassen, dass andere Menschen sie lesen konnten. (Eugen Gomringer mal ausgenommen, der hat aber versucht, mit geschriebener Sprache Akkustik zu vermitteln).

Und wer der Meinung ist, dass er sich durch völlige Ignoranz der deutschen Sprache, die an sich schon eine Kunstform darstellt, auf die gleiche Stufe stellen kann wie die wichtigsten Denker der Geschichte, der ist, mit Verlaub, ein Idiot.


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Hooo, des pack ich scho nei, des fei ;-)


----------



## Elicios (28. Mai 2009)

na dann passt´s schon... ade


----------



## Morgwath (28. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder ein Thread mit Goethe Institut Vollversammlung.

Ich frage mich immer wieder ernsthaft was ihr den ganzen Tag so macht, dass ihr so unausgelastet seid das ihr die Zeit findet euch über solche DInge aufzuregen.
In einem Spiel, oder auch einem Forum, will ich nicht den halben Tag damit verbringen Texte korrektur zu lesen. was im Endefekt herauskommt ist Vermischung von Groß/Kleinschreibung, verdrehte Bustaben und sonstiger Babel.
Aber es geht doch letzten Endes schlicht darum das mein Gegenüber versteht was gemeint ist und vor allem gehtes mit darum kurz und prägnant Informationen zu vermitteln.
Ein: lfm tank 2dd nex h ist spartanisch, aber zweckdienlich. 95% verstehen es und man kann es fünfmal schreben bevor jemand ein: Hallo, wir suchen für die heroische Instanz Nexus noch Unterstützung in Form eines ausdauernden Beschützers und zweier gefährlicher Schadensverursacher.
Ungefähr nach dem Unterstützung hören durchschnitlich 80% auf zu lesen.
In WoW ist die zweckmäßigste Art und Weise immer noch die Verwendung von Abkürzungen.
Es geht nicht darum ein möglichst tiefsinniges Gespräch über die Innenarchitektur von irgendeinem Geäude zu führen, es geht darum in dieses Gebäude reinzugehen und seine Items rauszuhollen.

Zweckmäsig dafür sind Abkürzungen und Geschriebenes das genauso Gesprochen werden kann.
Wer damit nicht klar kommt sollte seine Freizeit lieber damit verbringen sich ein paar Brieffreunde zu suchen.


----------



## Trojaan (28. Mai 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Thread mit Goethe Institut Vollversammlung.
> 
> Ich frage mich immer wieder ernsthaft was ihr den ganzen Tag so macht, dass ihr so unausgelastet seid das ihr die Zeit findet euch über solche DInge aufzuregen.
> In einem Spiel, oder auch einem Forum, will ich nicht den halben Tag damit verbringen Texte korrektur zu lesen. was im Endefekt herauskommt ist Vermischung von Groß/Kleinschreibung, verdrehte Bustaben und sonstiger Babel.
> ...


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Morgwath:

Verstehst es nicht ganz, oder?

Ich meine auch, dass Abkürzungen in lfg oder in einem Kampf absolut ok und auch zweckdienlich sind.

Nur! Wenn sich eine Person komplett nur durch "Lol, "Alda", "weissu" ausdrücken kann, dann is das weder cool noch besonders klug, wie uns ein Vorposter weismachen will;
das ist lediglich ein Armutszeugnis.

Wer kann, der kann. 
Und ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass jeder, der die deutsche Sprache auch nur halbwegs beherrscht, sich nicht die Blöße gibt und "so" schreibt. 
Nenn Du es vielleicht Aufmüpfen, ich nenn das das Darstellen der eigenen Blödheit - oder zumindest die Unwilligkeit, sich weiterzubilden.

Der erste und auch der einzig mögliche Eindruck, den man im Internet machen kann, passiert nun mal durch das geschriebene Wort.

Wer sich gerne durch seine Posts absichtlich in die Sparte "Dumm" schieben lassen will - so soll er das tun. 
Aber dann bitte nachher nicht beschweren! 

"Eyyyyy, isch kaan zwar nedd schraibm, bin aba foll sclau, eh!"

Öörrm, nee!


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Im Grunde gehts doch nicht darum, dass sich in einem MMO eine spezifische Sprache entwickelt. Das passiert in allen Bereichen. Unterhalte Dich mal mit einem Arbeiter in einem beliebigen Handwerksberuf, wenn der von seinem Fach spricht, dann kommt ein Aussenstehender auch nicht mit.
Das ist völlig in Ordnung.

Es geht darum, dass mittlerweile Dummheit cool ist. 
In der Schule ist der ein Aussenseiter, der nicht mit diesen coolen Wortfetzen um sich wirft. Ein Nup, warscheinlich.
Das dauert genau so lang an, bis die Schule beendet ist, diese Nups eine Stelle bekommen, weil sie mit dem Personaler ein gutes Gespräch führen können und die Roxxors am Bahnhof rumhängen, weil kein Arbeitgeber nen "tighten Chiller" haben will, der auf jede Frage mit "Ey, Alda, lol!!" antwortet.

Und nochmal: Arbeitsplätze sind genug da! Nur wollen die Arbeitgeber keine "fresh-frame-boyz", die ihre Freizeit mit "imba-chillen" verbringen.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (28. Mai 2009)

Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, 
dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, 
wiel wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr als Gnaezs.

mfg


----------



## Farathir (28. Mai 2009)

Nach meiner Erfahrung hat sich die Deutsche Satzstellung in neue gruppen unterteilt:



Subjekt --- Prädikat --- Alter --- und eine Beleidigung

Ganz ehrlich mir geht der Spaß am spiel verloren wenn ich mir ein WoW Wörterbuch kaufen muss nach einer Woche spielpause.


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Subjekt --- Prädikat --- Alter --- und eine Beleidigung

Farathir:

(Leider) erkannt.

Aber nicht vergessen:
Das ist cool. Und wenn Du das nicht begreifen willst, dann bistu fool der Schpasst, Alder. 

Beleidigung hab ich leider schon vorher eingebaut. Das ist noch nicht Zeitgeist, aber das wird noch kommen. Man kann die kewle Sprache ja weiterentwickeln.

Und IHR wollt irgendwann mal die Basis für eine gut funktionierende Gesellschaft sein???

Blizz sollte mal die gesellschaftlichen Regeln nerfen. 
Kaum nenn ich den Arbeitgeber "Alder, du Homo!" krieg ich keine Stelle.
Skandal!


----------



## Anduris (28. Mai 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> "Eyyyyy, isch kaan zwar nedd schraibm, bin aba foll sclau, eh!"


Zeig mir bitte jemand, der so schreibt.
Außer dir! Bin mal gespannt!
hf beim Rechtschreibdetektiv spielen! 
Hans-Fans stinken!

Hier euer Vorbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Hans hat aber leider später nen guten Job ;-)

Naja mit deinen 15/16 Jahren ist das halt noch nicht cool, so Arbeit und so...
Aber Du wirst feststellen werden müssen (das war schwierig, gell? Futur II heisst das), dass das Geld nicht durchs Fenster flattert.

Da helfen auch keine kopierten "Hans"-Bilder.

"Dummheit ist cool" - schön, dass Du es erneut bestätigst.


----------



## Shanndorano (28. Mai 2009)

Erinnert irgendwie an "Boarisch" welches in Teilen Bayerns und Österreichs gesprochen wird.
Geschrieben sieht es auch so dramatisch aus .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://bar.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauptseitn

Viel Spass beim Lesen und Vergleichen


----------



## Raveneye (28. Mai 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Hans hat aber leider später nen guten Job ;-)
> 
> Naja mit deinen 15/16 Jahren ist das halt noch nicht cool, so Arbeit und so...
> Aber Du wirst feststellen werden müssen (das war schwierig, gell? Futur II heisst das), dass das Geld nicht durchs Fenster flattert.
> ...




Seh ich auch so, es gibt nix schlimmeres wie einen Erwachsenen der nicht mal vernünftig in seiner Muttersprache schreiben kann.

Vernünftig Lesen/Schreiben können ist heutzutage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt das mindeste was jemand können sollte, ohne kann man in einem 1 Euro Job im Park das Papier aufsammeln.


----------



## Talhea (28. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Aber zeigt mir mal jemand der so in nem Aufsatz schreibt. *Mit der Tastatur schreiben ist komplett anders als mit dem Kugelschreiber!*



Viele Spiele spielen mit der Tastatur, die legen jeden Zauber auf der Tastatur und benutzen evtl. Tastenkombinationen. Also die Ausrede, dass man mit einer Tastatur nicht umgehen kann zählt wohl weniger.

Dann kam das Argument mit "Zeit ist Geld". Müsst ihr für WoW mehr Geld bezahlen, wenn ihr im SnG ein bißchen auf die Rechtschreibung achtet? Ich kürze demnächst in Geschäftsbriefen auch alles ab und sage meinem Chef "Zeit ist Geld". Im Gilden- oder Gruppenchat ist es ja noch ok, wenn man da Abkürzungen benutzt, Buchstabendreher o. ä. hat, da ist man evtl. im Kampf und hat keine Zeit. Aber im Handelschannel oder im SnG kann man sich doch ein bißchen bemühen, ihr wollt doch was von anderen Spielern, da seid ihr erfolgreicher, wenn ihr ein bißchen auf Grammatik und Rechtschreibung achtet.


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

Die Rechtschreibfehler stören mich weniger.Kann ja nicht von jedem WoW Spieler verlangen, dass er bzw. sie einen Schulabschluss hat.Was mir so richtig auf den Kecks geht sind so Sätze wie, ich Zitiere''DK  hdb,fckw,ocp in thc,lmag hero dps 2.3,17k lf oder tk 29 lf 560def 30pr,27a ,imba l4vfr....no noobs''

Sorry aber das ist ein Grund diesen Typen nicht mit zu nehmen


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Mai 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Spaß vor Rechtschreibung (zumindest im Internet). Ich schreibe weder eine Arbeit, eine Bewerbung oder sonst irgendwas. Ich möchte auch nicht durch einen super Text ernst genommen werden oder so. Hauptsache man kann es lesen. Die Meinung ist das einzige was in einem Forum zählt. Da die Buffedcommunity zumal die einzige mir bekannte Community ist, die sich über soetwas beschwert....



Ich kenne da durchaus mehrere Communities, die sich über sowas aufregen. In den meisten Foren, in denen ich aktiv bin, gibt es mindestens einen Thread wie diesen. Und in meiner Gilde werden Bewerber, die sich mit mehreren Rechtschreibfehlern bewerben durchaus kritischer betrachtet. 

Ingame ist es mir auch relativ egal wenn es zu Tippfehlern kommt. Gerade wenn man schnell tippt kommt es öfter mal zu Buchstabenverdrehern. Mei, passiert halt. 
Englische Begriffe rutschen mir auch gerne mal raus. Liegt auch daran, dass ich ingame meine Sprache (wieder) auf Englisch gestellt habe. Daher kenne ich häufig die deutschen Bezeichnungen für manche Fähigkeiten gar nicht. 
Und bei der Suche nach Gruppe kommt bei mir durchaus auch ein: Suchen noch DDs und Heal für Vio Hero. Die meisten wissen ja auch was damit gemeint ist. 

In Foren finde ich es doch angenehmer wenn es  zum einen nicht zur "Wall of Text" wird. Absätze, Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Punkt und Komm machen einen Text dann doch gleich besser lesbar.  Da kann man dann fast darüber hinwegsehen, dass beim Priester ein e weggelassen wird und konsequent Prister geschrieben wird oder hs eingefügt werden die dort nicht hingehören oder bei manchen Sachen die Großbuchstaben doch nicht dort stehen wo sie eigentlich sollten.

Beispiel gefällig: 



> Hallo zusammen ich hab gelesen ihr wollt portale nutzen oder tut dies schon diesen fehler haben wir auch gemacht und sind nie weiter als shadron 50%gekommen mal hats wenn die dds unten war nen heiler instant umgehaun weil er ein meteor abbekommen hat mal is nen tank umgefallen wir habens bissel anders gemacht zwar auch mit ner andere gruppe aber vieleicht hilft euch das ja 3 tanks 3 heiler 4 meele dds retri fürn 2 pala buff + meele suport verstärkerschami ich als unholy dk und nen schurke der auch keine gifte für enrage adds genutz hat hat sich zwar immer bissel überschnitten das meist 2 add drachen da waren aber der dmg hat gereicht das kein 2 ma welpen gekommen sind drache 2 +3 muste dann auf den tank aufgepasst werden wir hatten einen dk an sath stehen und 5cds zur wahl 3 vom dk einem vom priester und einma vom pala heiler dann hieß es schnell shadron umhaun kla haut man sich selber aber unser schami heiler hat das locker weg geheilt zur not kann der healpala wenn geskillt noch bubble anmachen für 30%weniger dmg was uns dann auch den tot von shadron einbrachte dann hatte ich leider eine disco und wipe :-) doch der negste versuch knüpfte genau da an nur ohne disco dann haben wir überlegt portal oder net wir haben weiter durch genukt und vesperon umgehaun dann portal und den sath tank am leben halten und schluß endlich dann noch sath gekillt und halt noch zwichen drin flammen + welpen gebombt wo bei ich das alleine gemacht hab und schurke retri verstärker immer gleich auf den negsten drachen rauf sind
> mfg



wird mit Absätzen und ein paar Großbuchstaben zu: 




> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hab gelesen ihr wollt Portale nutzen oder tut dies schon. Diesen Fehler haben wir auch gemacht und sind nie weiter als Shadron 50% gekommen. Mal hats, wenn die DDs unten waren nen Heiler instant umgehaun weil er ein Meteor abbekommen hat, mal is nen Tank umgefallen.
> Wir habens bissel anders gemacht, zwar auch mit ner anderen Gruppe, aber vieleicht hilft euch das ja:
> 
> ...



Und wer mir jetzt sagt, dass er den ersten Text gelesen hat und ohne die Veränderungen verstanden hat, dem sage ich: Hut ab!


----------



## Morgwath (28. Mai 2009)

Erstmal ganz allgemein war mein erster Post eher auf den Anfangspost gemünzt.

Aber ganz allgemein scheint bei dir Thrungal die Meinung zu herrschen man müsse sich hier auf Buffed, in WoW oder in sonst einem Spiel, in einer gewissen Weisse über die Sprache profilieren.
Meiner Meinung nach geht es in einem Forum nicht darum wie ich etwas sage, sondern was ich sage, genauso ist es ingame, ich bin kein guter Spieler weil ich alle Boss Fähigkeiten fehlerfrei runterschreiben kann und eine grammatikalisch richtige Beschreibung der einzelnen Instanzen geben kann.
Nein, gut zu spielen definiert sich gänzlich anders und das ist der Unterschied in deiner und in meiner Argumentation, ich setze in einem Spiel spielerisches können und Fachwissen in den Vordergrund.
Du dagegen setzt eine, für den eigentlichen Zweck, unnütze schriftliche Ausdrucksfähigkeit in den Vordergrund, aber auf dieser Basis kann ich ingame doch niemanden beurteilen.
Selbstverständlich ist eine Unfähigkeit für die deutsch Rechtschreibung weder cool noch irgendwie nützlich, nur für WoW ist es irrelevant.

@MCBBOYIV 
Die Studie ist ein Fake und wurde mitlerweile wiederlegt.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (28. Mai 2009)

Es gibt zwei sachen die ich schlimm finde
wenn man deutsche wörter falsch schreibt
oder
wenn man englische wörter falsch schreibt
also im Grunde wenn man Rechtschreibung nicht kann
vor allem wenn mans extra macht

z.B letztens in Feste Drak'Tharon:
DK: Ich muss meinen *ghrul* noch beschwören
Ich: Aha...

Was mich angeht, ich habe nur die schreckliche Macke andauernd so etwas wie 
"Naja, das ist halt so..." "Aufpassen wie ihr pullt..." "..."
Also sozusagen in fast jedem Satz ...


----------



## manfrud (28. Mai 2009)

Hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, wahrscheinlich hats schon jemand gepostet, aber dazu fällt mir ein:



> Afugrund enier Stiude an der elingshcen Unvirestiät Cmabrdige ist es eagl, in wlehcer Riehnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbar am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset kann beilibeg ugemtsllet wreedn und man knan es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen.
> Das ghet dseahlb, wiel das mneschilche Geihrn nciht jdeen Bchustbaen liset, sodnern das Wrot als Gnaezs.


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

manfrud schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, wahrscheinlich hats schon jemand gepostet, aber dazu fällt mir ein:




um hier korrekt zu bleiben

gz,thx,ty,bb,cc,cd,afk,re,wb,lol,rofl,g,noob,lfg,dk,bk,bw,hdb,mc,wow,bt,if,sw,pb
,tf,sk.....

wie du siehst kannst du fast alle Buchstaben weglassen und jeder kennt sich aus ;-)


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Manch einer kann sogar ALLE Buchstaben weglassen und drückt damit genau das aus, was er mitzuteilen hat.


----------



## ReWahn (28. Mai 2009)

abkürzungen sind legitim und praktisch, gerade in der gaming-szene und im internet allgemein.
grobe grammattikfehler und brutal lächerliche rechtschreibfehler a la "respeckt" "vür" "fon" gehen gar nicht. sie machen es mir unmöglich, den, der sich so auszudrücken versucht, ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Rhock (28. Mai 2009)

Was soll man da schon zu sagen?Ich bin jetzt auch nicht unbedingt die Leuchte in der deutschen Sprache und benutze selber gerne abkürzungen,wie thx;np;kp oder auch nen.
Was ich jedoch wirklich für schlimm halte ist,dass es wirklich Leute gibt,die damit ganze Sätze formulieren.Ich verstehe dann immer nur noch Bahnhof ^^
Aber jedem das sein oder? ;-)


----------



## Thrungal (29. Mai 2009)

Rhock:

na dann schau mal... auch wenn Du selbst von Dir sagst, dass Du nicht grad die Leuchte bist, schaffste es trotzdem, einen Text zu verfassen, den jeder lesen kann.

Somit bestätigt sich wieder einmal:
Wer "so" schreibt, findet Blödheit cool.

Gute Nacht, Gesellschaft :-(


----------



## Chuchulain (29. Mai 2009)

Auf das Hans-Bild kann ich nur antworten:

Hans wird fast jeden Nachmittag von den ach so 'kuhlen' kids verdroschen weil er auf korrekte Schreibweise achtet (= Streber).
Hans hat in 10 Jahren die Uni erfolgreich abgeschlossen und kriegt einen Job: den deines Vorgesetzten.
Hans hat die Aufgabe darauf zu achten das du alles bei der Arbeit richtig machst, immerhin tut Hans das schon seit der Schulzeit.
Hans verdient damit mehr als du, kann sich damit im echten Leben die schöneren Spielsachen kaufen und sich notfalls die Schönheits-OPs leisten um besser aus zu sehen als du.
Hans kann deshalb die 'Mädels' besser aufreißen als du, und hat keine Probleme welche ins Bett zu kriegen.
Hans stirbt irgendwann, mit mehr und vor allem teureren Spielzeugen als du. Hans 'gewinnt' also im echten Leben.
Willst du NICHT so sein wie Hans?


----------



## FoolsTome (29. Mai 2009)

Und da behauptet man, Bildung ist ein freies Gut. Wenn es leute gibt, die etwas nichtmal mitnehmen, wenn es umsonst ist, muss man sich fragen ob das Schulsystem, so wie es ist, ueberhaupt noch sinn macht.

Wenn ihr mich fragt: Ja. Ich finds nur fair, dass die, die sich bemuehen im Leben dafuer auch belohnt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

